# Perché sono qui



## Old Pazienza (10 Marzo 2009)

*Perché sono qui*

Visto che mi sono iscritto per parlarne, tanto vale non rimandare oltre ed affondare subito il dito nella piaga.
La mia è una storia banale ma non per questo meno dolorosa.
Dopo molti anni di un matrimonio che credevo solido, senza momenti di esaltazione ma neppure di crisi, ho iniziato per voglia di trasgressione a frequentare sempre più assiduamente chat per singles e forum di "relazioni sociali", sino a stringere amicizia con una donna in particolare, che poi ho iniziato lentamente ad apprezzare a tal punto da desiderare di incontarla di persona. E così è stato. Città diverse ma non troppo  distanti, lavori che consentivano ad entrambi di spostarsi con un buon margine di  autonomia. Anche lei sposata, anche lei madre di figli, anche lei molto presa dalla  cosa, o almeno così  credevo io. Avrebbe dovuto continuare ad essere un  divertissement, una cosa estemporanea, ma io ho perso la testa per lei.  Pesantemente. Speravo che anche lei provasse lo stesso per me.Un giorno mi decido a  confessarle questo mio stato d'animo e lei reagisce malissimo, si spaventa, teme che io possa mettere in discussione la sua vita. Mi dice di chiuderla immediatamente, prima che scoppino casini irreversibili per tutti e due.
Io sto male come un animale ferito. Continuo a cercarla, la imploro di non lasciarmi, di tenermi con se comunque nella sua vita. Lei mi sfugge ma io inisisto a cercarla, ovunque. Di fatto la perseguito quasi. Lei reagisce prima con distacco, poi con insofferenza ed infine con crudeltà: arriva a dirmi, citando i dettagli, che non ho mai significato nulla per lei, una scopata come un'altra, e che pure durante i mesi in cui abbiamo vissuto la nostra storia io non ero l'unico, ma aveva continuato a vedere altri uomini. Mi cita persone, luoghi, tempi. Il tutto detto con un candore, una naturalezza ed una assoluta indifferenza che mi hanno fatto temere seriamente per il mio equlibrio emotivo: soltanto una immensa forza d'animo e l'intervento opportuno di persone a me realmente care e vicine (su tutte mia moglie, alla quale preso dalla disperazione ho confessato tutto e che è riuscita ad anteporre il mio bene alla sua rabbia, alla sua delusione, alla sua mortificazione ed al suo dolore) hanno impedito che potessi commettere una follia o comunque qualcosa di cui avrei potuto pentirmi per il resto dei miei giorni.
Sono trascorsi da allora alcuni mesi. Io e mia moglie stiamo lavorando molto sul nostro rapporto, per capire e cambiare. Comunque vada, sono certo di essere un uomo fortunato ad aver avuto accanto lei per tutti questi anni e mi vergogno come un ladro per aver ferito la sola persona che nella mia vita non l'avrebbe meritato. Gli uomini sbagliano e un prezzo da pagare c'è sempre. Il mio è l'aver scoperto quanto sono diverso da quel che credevo di essere. E non mi piaccio granché, ma non ho altrenative: devo accettarmi e impegnarmi a modificare alcuni aspetti del mio carattere, del mio essere. Ma ancor più mi ha turbato nel profondo capire quanti fossi solo anche quando avevo un mondo di affetti che ruotava intorno a me, mentre io ero tutto preso a concentrami sulla costruzione di una pseudo esistenza parallela, con una persona sostanzialmente a me estranea che simboleggiava il mio desiderio di trasgressione e novità, e priva dell'unica cosa, che secondo me, realmente conta: la sincerità con se stessi e gli altri. Se manca quella, il castello di carte è destinato prima o poi a crollare miseramente.Ora lo so, l'ho pagato sulla mia pelle e su quella di chi mi ama.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Visto che mi sono iscritto per parlarne, tanto vale non rimandare oltre ed affondare subito il dito nella piaga.
> La mia è una storia banale ma non per questo meno dolorosa.
> Dopo molti anni di un matrimonio che credevo solido, senza momenti di esaltazione ma neppure di crisi, ho iniziato per voglia di trasgressione a frequentare sempre più assiduamente chat per singles e forum di "relazioni sociali", sino a stringere amicizia con una donna in particolare, che poi ho iniziato lentamente ad apprezzare a tal punto da desiderare di incontarla di persona. E così è stato. Città diverse ma non troppo distanti, lavori che consentivano ad entrambi di spostarsi con un buon margine di autonomia. Anche lei sposata, anche lei madre di figli, anche lei molto presa dalla cosa, o almeno così credevo io. Avrebbe dovuto continuare ad essere un divertissement, una cosa estemporanea, ma io ho perso la testa per lei. Pesantemente. Speravo che anche lei provasse lo stesso per me.Un giorno mi decido a confessarle questo mio stato d'animo e lei reagisce malissimo, si spaventa, teme che io possa mettere in discussione la sua vita. Mi dice di chiuderla immediatamente, prima che scoppino casini irreversibili per tutti e due.
> Io sto male come un animale ferito. Continuo a cercarla, la imploro di non lasciarmi, di tenermi con se comunque nella sua vita. Lei mi sfugge ma io inisisto a cercarla, ovunque. Di fatto la perseguito quasi. Lei reagisce prima con distacco, poi con insofferenza ed infine con crudeltà: arriva a dirmi, citando i dettagli, che non ho mai significato nulla per lei, una scopata come un'altra, e che pure durante i mesi in cui abbiamo vissuto la nostra storia io non ero l'unico, ma aveva continuato a vedere altri uomini. Mi cita persone, luoghi, tempi. Il tutto detto con un candore, una naturalezza ed una assoluta indifferenza che mi hanno fatto temere seriamente per il mio equlibrio emotivo: soltanto una immensa forza d'animo e l'intervento opportuno di persone a me realmente care e vicine (su tutte mia moglie, alla quale preso dalla disperazione ho confessato tutto e che è riuscita ad anteporre il mio bene alla sua rabbia, alla sua delusione, alla sua mortificazione ed al suo dolore) hanno impedito che potessi commettere una follia o comunque qualcosa di cui avrei potuto pentirmi per il resto dei miei giorni.
> Sono trascorsi da allora alcuni mesi. Io e mia moglie stiamo lavorando molto sul nostro rapporto, per capire e cambiare. Comunque vada, sono certo di essere un uomo fortunato ad aver avuto accanto lei per tutti questi anni e mi vergogno come un ladro per aver ferito la sola persona che nella mia vita non l'avrebbe meritato. Gli uomini sbagliano e un prezzo da pagare c'è sempre. Il mio è l'aver scoperto quanto sono diverso da quel che credevo di essere. E non mi piaccio granché, ma non ho altrenative: devo accettarmi e impegnarmi a modificare alcuni aspetti del mio carattere, del mio essere. Ma ancor più mi ha turbato nel profondo capire quanti fossi solo anche quando avevo un mondo di affetti che ruotava intorno a me, mentre io ero tutto preso a concentrami sulla costruzione di una pseudo esistenza parallela, con una persona sostanzialmente a me estranea che simboleggiava il mio desiderio di trasgressione e novità, e priva dell'unica cosa, che secondo me, realmente conta: la sincerità con se stessi e gli altri. Se manca quella, il castello di carte è destinato prima o poi a crollare miseramente.Ora lo so, l'ho pagato sulla mia pelle e su quella di chi mi ama.


e adesso? stai con tua moglie perché ti ha fatto da crocerossina?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Visto che mi sono iscritto per parlarne, tanto vale non rimandare oltre ed affondare subito il dito nella piaga.
> La mia è una storia banale ma non per questo meno dolorosa.
> Dopo molti anni di un matrimonio che credevo solido, senza momenti di esaltazione ma neppure di crisi, ho iniziato per voglia di trasgressione a frequentare sempre più assiduamente chat per singles e forum di "relazioni sociali", sino a stringere amicizia con una donna in particolare, che poi ho iniziato lentamente ad apprezzare a tal punto da desiderare di incontarla di persona. E così è stato. Città diverse ma non troppo distanti, lavori che consentivano ad entrambi di spostarsi con un buon margine di autonomia. Anche lei sposata, anche lei madre di figli, anche lei molto presa dalla cosa, o almeno così credevo io. Avrebbe dovuto continuare ad essere un divertissement, una cosa estemporanea, ma io ho perso la testa per lei. Pesantemente. Speravo che anche lei provasse lo stesso per me.Un giorno mi decido a confessarle questo mio stato d'animo e lei reagisce malissimo, si spaventa, teme che io possa mettere in discussione la sua vita. Mi dice di chiuderla immediatamente, prima che scoppino casini irreversibili per tutti e due.
> Io sto male come un animale ferito. Continuo a cercarla, la imploro di non lasciarmi, di tenermi con se comunque nella sua vita. Lei mi sfugge ma io inisisto a cercarla, ovunque. Di fatto la perseguito quasi. Lei reagisce prima con distacco, poi con insofferenza ed infine con crudeltà: arriva a dirmi, citando i dettagli, che non ho mai significato nulla per lei, una scopata come un'altra, e che pure durante i mesi in cui abbiamo vissuto la nostra storia io non ero l'unico, ma aveva continuato a vedere altri uomini. Mi cita persone, luoghi, tempi. Il tutto detto con un candore, una naturalezza ed una assoluta indifferenza che mi hanno fatto temere seriamente per il mio equlibrio emotivo: soltanto una immensa forza d'animo e l'intervento opportuno di persone a me realmente care e vicine (su tutte mia moglie, alla quale preso dalla disperazione ho confessato tutto e che è riuscita ad anteporre il mio bene alla sua rabbia, alla sua delusione, alla sua mortificazione ed al suo dolore) hanno impedito che potessi commettere una follia o comunque qualcosa di cui avrei potuto pentirmi per il resto dei miei giorni.
> Sono trascorsi da allora alcuni mesi. Io e mia moglie stiamo lavorando molto sul nostro rapporto, per capire e cambiare. Comunque vada, sono certo di essere un uomo fortunato ad aver avuto accanto lei per tutti questi anni e mi vergogno come un ladro per aver ferito la sola persona che nella mia vita non l'avrebbe meritato. Gli uomini sbagliano e un prezzo da pagare c'è sempre. Il mio è l'aver scoperto quanto sono diverso da quel che credevo di essere. E non mi piaccio granché, ma non ho altrenative: devo accettarmi e impegnarmi a modificare alcuni aspetti del mio carattere, del mio essere. Ma ancor più mi ha turbato nel profondo capire quanti fossi solo anche quando avevo un mondo di affetti che ruotava intorno a me, mentre io ero tutto preso a concentrami sulla costruzione di una pseudo esistenza parallela, con una persona sostanzialmente a me estranea che simboleggiava il mio desiderio di trasgressione e novità, e priva dell'unica cosa, che secondo me, realmente conta: la sincerità con se stessi e gli altri. Se manca quella, il castello di carte è destinato prima o poi a crollare miseramente.Ora lo so, l'ho pagato sulla mia pelle e su quella di chi mi ama.


ciao e benvenuto. potrei sapere in che modo tua moglie ti aiuta?


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Visto che mi sono iscritto per parlarne, tanto vale non rimandare oltre ed affondare subito il dito nella piaga.
> La mia è una storia banale ma non per questo meno dolorosa.
> Dopo molti anni di un matrimonio che credevo solido, senza momenti di esaltazione ma neppure di crisi, *ho iniziato per voglia di trasgressione a frequentare sempre più assiduamente chat per singles e forum di "relazioni sociali"*, sino a stringere amicizia con una donna in particolare, che poi ho iniziato lentamente ad apprezzare a tal punto da desiderare di incontarla di persona. E così è stato. Città diverse ma non troppo distanti, lavori che consentivano ad entrambi di spostarsi con un buon margine di autonomia. Anche lei sposata, anche lei madre di figli, anche lei molto presa dalla cosa, o almeno così credevo io. Avrebbe dovuto continuare ad essere un divertissement, una cosa estemporanea, ma io ho perso la testa per lei. Pesantemente. Speravo che anche lei provasse lo stesso per me.Un giorno mi decido a confessarle questo mio stato d'animo e lei reagisce malissimo, si spaventa, teme che io possa mettere in discussione la sua vita. Mi dice di chiuderla immediatamente, prima che scoppino casini irreversibili per tutti e due.
> Io sto male come un animale ferito. Continuo a cercarla, la imploro di non lasciarmi, di tenermi con se comunque nella sua vita. Lei mi sfugge ma io inisisto a cercarla, ovunque. Di fatto la perseguito quasi. Lei reagisce prima con distacco, poi con insofferenza ed infine con crudeltà: arriva a dirmi, citando i dettagli, che non ho mai significato nulla per lei, una scopata come un'altra, e che pure durante i mesi in cui abbiamo vissuto la nostra storia io non ero l'unico, ma aveva continuato a vedere altri uomini. Mi cita persone, luoghi, tempi. Il tutto detto con un candore, una naturalezza ed una assoluta indifferenza che mi hanno fatto temere seriamente per il mio equlibrio emotivo: soltanto una immensa forza d'animo e l'intervento opportuno di persone a me realmente care e vicine (su tutte mia moglie, alla quale preso dalla disperazione ho confessato tutto e che è riuscita ad anteporre il mio bene alla sua rabbia, alla sua delusione, alla sua mortificazione ed al suo dolore) hanno impedito che potessi commettere una follia o comunque qualcosa di cui avrei potuto pentirmi per il resto dei miei giorni.
> Sono trascorsi da allora alcuni mesi. Io e mia moglie stiamo lavorando molto sul nostro rapporto, per capire e cambiare. Comunque vada, sono certo di essere un uomo fortunato ad aver avuto accanto lei per tutti questi anni e mi vergogno come un ladro per aver ferito la sola persona che nella mia vita non l'avrebbe meritato. Gli uomini sbagliano e un prezzo da pagare c'è sempre. Il mio è l'aver scoperto quanto sono diverso da quel che credevo di essere. E non mi piaccio granché, ma non ho altrenative: devo accettarmi e impegnarmi a modificare alcuni aspetti del mio carattere, del mio essere. Ma ancor più mi ha turbato nel profondo capire quanti fossi solo anche quando avevo un mondo di affetti che ruotava intorno a me, mentre io ero tutto preso a concentrami sulla costruzione di una pseudo esistenza parallela, con una persona sostanzialmente a me estranea che simboleggiava il mio desiderio di trasgressione e novità, e priva dell'unica cosa, che secondo me, realmente conta: la sincerità con se stessi e gli altri. Se manca quella, il castello di carte è destinato prima o poi a crollare miseramente.Ora lo so, l'ho pagato sulla mia pelle e su quella di chi mi ama.


 
me la spieghi meglio, per favore?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e adesso? stai con tua moglie perché ti ha fatto da crocerossina?


Errare è umano...


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Visto che mi sono iscritto per parlarne, tanto vale non rimandare oltre ed affondare subito il dito nella piaga.
> La mia è una storia banale ma non per questo meno dolorosa.
> Dopo molti anni di un matrimonio che credevo solido, senza momenti di esaltazione ma neppure di crisi, ho iniziato per voglia di trasgressione a frequentare sempre più assiduamente chat per singles e forum di "relazioni sociali", sino a stringere amicizia con una donna in particolare, che poi ho iniziato lentamente ad apprezzare a tal punto da desiderare di incontarla di persona. E così è stato. Città diverse ma non troppo  distanti, lavori che consentivano ad entrambi di spostarsi con un buon margine di  autonomia. Anche lei sposata, anche lei madre di figli, anche lei molto presa dalla  cosa, o almeno così  credevo io. Avrebbe dovuto continuare ad essere un  divertissement, una cosa estemporanea, ma io ho perso la testa per lei.  Pesantemente. Speravo che anche lei provasse lo stesso per me.Un giorno mi decido a  confessarle questo mio stato d'animo e lei reagisce malissimo, si spaventa, teme che io possa mettere in discussione la sua vita. Mi dice di chiuderla immediatamente, prima che scoppino casini irreversibili per tutti e due.
> Io sto male come un animale ferito. Continuo a cercarla, la imploro di non lasciarmi, di tenermi con se comunque nella sua vita. Lei mi sfugge ma io inisisto a cercarla, ovunque. Di fatto la perseguito quasi. Lei reagisce prima con distacco, poi con insofferenza ed infine con crudeltà: arriva a dirmi, citando i dettagli, che non ho mai significato nulla per lei, una scopata come un'altra, e che pure durante i mesi in cui abbiamo vissuto la nostra storia io non ero l'unico, ma aveva continuato a vedere altri uomini. Mi cita persone, luoghi, tempi. Il tutto detto con un candore, una naturalezza ed una assoluta indifferenza che mi hanno fatto temere seriamente per il mio equlibrio emotivo: soltanto una immensa forza d'animo e l'intervento opportuno di persone a me realmente care e vicine (*su tutte mia moglie,* alla quale preso dalla disperazione ho confessato tutto e che è riuscita ad anteporre il mio bene alla sua rabbia, alla sua delusione, alla sua mortificazione ed al suo dolore) hanno impedito che potessi commettere una follia o comunque qualcosa di cui avrei potuto pentirmi per il resto dei miei giorni.
> Sono trascorsi da allora alcuni mesi. Io e mia moglie stiamo lavorando molto sul nostro rapporto, per capire e cambiare. Comunque vada, sono certo di essere un uomo fortunato ad aver avuto accanto lei per tutti questi anni e mi vergogno come un ladro per aver ferito la sola persona che nella mia vita non l'avrebbe meritato. Gli uomini sbagliano e un prezzo da pagare c'è sempre. Il mio è l'aver scoperto quanto sono diverso da quel che credevo di essere. E non mi piaccio granché, ma non ho altrenative: devo accettarmi e impegnarmi a modificare alcuni aspetti del mio carattere, del mio essere. Ma ancor più mi ha turbato nel profondo capire quanti fossi solo anche quando avevo un mondo di affetti che ruotava intorno a me, mentre io ero tutto preso a concentrami sulla costruzione di una pseudo esistenza parallela, con una persona sostanzialmente a me estranea che simboleggiava il mio desiderio di trasgressione e novità, e priva dell'unica cosa, che secondo me, realmente conta: la sincerità con se stessi e gli altri. Se manca quella, il castello di carte è destinato prima o poi a crollare miseramente.Ora lo so, l'ho pagato sulla mia pelle e su quella di chi mi ama.




...e tienitela stretta e cara, che così è raro trovarne...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e tienitela stretta e cara, che così è raro trovarne...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Errare è umano...


sì, lo è. però mi domando... ma se la tipa non gli avesse tirato il chiodo, avrebbe chiesto aiuto alla moglie lo stesso?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...e tienitela stretta e cara, che così è raro trovarne...


è raro trovarne?


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, lo è. però mi domando... ma se la tipa non gli avesse tirato il chiodo, avrebbe chiesto aiuto alla moglie lo stesso?



..penso proprio di no, infatti credo che debba ringraziarla molto per avergli detto freddamente quelle cose...


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> è raro trovarne?



dici che le donne, se li tengono lo stesso, i fedifraghi??


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, lo è. però mi domando... ma se la tipa non gli avesse tirato il chiodo, avrebbe chiesto aiuto alla moglie lo stesso?


Questa è un'ottima domanda!
Vediamo se Pazienza ci risponde con sincerità...


----------



## Old oscar (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, lo è. però mi domando... ma se la tipa non gli avesse tirato il chiodo, avrebbe chiesto aiuto alla moglie lo stesso?


sempre a porsi domande sulle faccende altrui...........

ma guardati un film romantico vah !


----------



## Iris (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> sì, lo è. però mi domando... ma se la tipa non gli avesse tirato il chiodo, avrebbe chiesto aiuto alla moglie lo stesso?


Infatti questa è la domanda che lui deve fare a se stesso e della quale deve render conto alla moglie.


----------



## Iris (10 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> dici che le donne, se li tengono lo stesso, i fedifraghi??


 No, non tutte.


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

questo post dovrebbe leggerlo dada.
non sempre chi incontri in chat è gente normale.
a me è andata di culo, ma a molti no


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> questo post dovrebbe leggerlo dada.
> non sempre chi incontri in chat è gente normale.
> a me è andata di culo, ma a molti no


infatti.. mica lo sai se la sera si scofanano una pentola di fagioli con le cotiche o se hanno il parrucchino


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> infatti.. mica lo sai se la sera si scofanano una pentola di fagioli con le cotiche o se hanno il parrucchino


ma in questo caso non si è limitato a quello.
l'ha iniziata a perseguitare no?


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2009)

*Pazienza*

tua moglie deve amarti proprio tanto... questa cosa dell'esclusiva con una donna che è sposata me la dovete spiegare però...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma in questo caso non si è limitato a quello.
> l'ha iniziata a perseguitare no?


ma sì, ma niente di che. come dice giacomo alla tipa nel lago. domani mi sposo ma niente di serio...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> *tua moglie deve amarti proprio tanto...* questa cosa dell'esclusiva con una donna che è sposata me la dovete spiegare però...


o amarsi troppo poco lei o tutte e due...


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì, ma niente di che. come dice giacomo alla tipa nel lago. domani mi sposo ma niente di serio...


niente di che una fava...questo l'ha perseguitata sul serio.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> niente di che una fava...questo l'ha perseguitata sul serio.


e bon, è normale... si era innamorato. mica ti passa in un giorno, eh..
morale della favola una fava. è andato a piangere dalla moglie.


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2009)

*...........*

Probabilmente anche tua moglie ha qualcosa da farsi perdonare..tutto sto buonismo....mhhhh puzza di bruciato!!!


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e bon, è normale... si era innamorato. mica ti passa in un giorno, eh..
> morale della favola una fava. è andato a piangere dalla moglie.


che omini me cojoni


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Probabilmente anche tua moglie ha qualcosa da farsi perdonare..tutto sto buonismo....mhhhh puzza di bruciato!!!


ma no, Oscuro.. sono i ruoli... ed è difficile spezzare la catena.
lei è buona, accogliente, comprensiva e molto moglia/mamma e lui è tornato da lei come fa il ragazzino che ne ha combinata una grossa, sapendo di sentirle ma di venire rassicurato...


----------



## Old velistasolitario (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e bon, è normale... si era innamorato. mica ti passa in un giorno, eh..
> morale della favola una fava. è andato a piangere dalla moglie.


 
....secondo me spesso costruiamo immagini di noi stessi così forti e supportate da cadere miseramente in ginocchio l'istante in cui il castello frana...e nel buio totale anche il più fioco lumino costituisce la salvezza immediatamente più grande e piena....salvo poi ritrovarsi, una volta riaccesa la luce, davanti allo stesso specchio, a fissare un qualcuno che non conosciamo e riconosciamo minimamente....
....forse mi ripeto...ma....senza conoscenza profonda di se stessi è difficile creare e mantenere un equilibrio con gli altri....


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2009)

*Anna*

Si potrebbe esser come dici tu...ma in tutto questo...l'amore dov'è?Lui correndo dalla moglie paignucolando...certo non ne dimostra...e lei idem...accogliendolo come un figlio....vabbè tanto non c'è da meravigliarsi....!!!


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si potrebbe esser come dici tu...ma in tutto questo...l'amore dov'è?Lui correndo dalla moglie paignucolando...certo non ne dimostra...e lei idem...accogliendolo come un figlio....vabbè tanto non c'è da meravigliarsi....!!!


il famoso..chi si somiglia si piglia..


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....secondo me spesso costruiamo immagini di noi stessi così forti e supportate da cadere miseramente in ginocchio l'istante in cui il castello frana...e nel buio totale anche il più fioco lumino costituisce la salvezza immediatamente più grande e piena....salvo poi ritrovarsi, una volta riaccesa la luce, davanti allo stesso specchio, a fissare un qualcuno che non conosciamo e riconosciamo minimamente....
> ....forse mi ripeto...ma....senza conoscenza profonda di se stessi è difficile creare e mantenere un equilibrio con gli altri....



mi piace quello che scrivi sai?


----------



## oscuro (10 Marzo 2009)

*Brugola*

Chi si assomiglia lo pija...mi sembra più consono..!!


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....secondo me spesso costruiamo immagini di noi stessi così forti e supportate da cadere miseramente in ginocchio l'istante in cui il castello frana...e nel buio totale anche il più fioco lumino costituisce la salvezza immediatamente più grande e piena....salvo poi ritrovarsi, una volta riaccesa la luce, davanti allo stesso specchio, a fissare un qualcuno che non conosciamo e riconosciamo minimamente....
> ....forse mi ripeto...ma....senza conoscenza profonda di se stessi è difficile creare e mantenere un equilibrio con gli altri....


hai proprio ragione!!


----------



## Old velistasolitario (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi piace quello che scrivi sai?


 
....grazie, ma sai....penso sia normale ad un certo punto fare un pò di conti....crescendo, mano a mano che la vita scorre, ci troviamo continuamente di fronte a scelte quotidiane...che concorrono a costruirci, se fatte in un certo modo....mentre concorrono a distrarci se fatte in un altro....chiaro, siamo il frutto indiscutibile delle nostre esperienze....ma quasi sempre esse discendono direttamente dalle scelte di cui parlavo poc'anzi...ma di sicuro, ogni volta che scendiamo consciamente a compromessi con noi stessi, difficilmente poi possiamo rivendicare onestà intellettuale nei rapporti...
....ora io rispetto ed ammiro la capacità di scegliere, nel bene e nel male....chi sceglie vince sempre....ciò che non rispetto e che mi lascia spesso perplesso è invece l'incapacità di prendersi la responsabilità di quello che si sceglie...cercare a capo chino la comprensione degli altri quando non si ha nemmeno il coraggio d'invocare la propria...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....secondo me spesso costruiamo immagini di noi stessi così forti e supportate da cadere miseramente in ginocchio l'istante in cui il castello frana...e nel buio totale anche il più fioco lumino costituisce la salvezza immediatamente più grande e piena....salvo poi ritrovarsi, una volta riaccesa la luce, davanti allo stesso specchio, a fissare un qualcuno che non conosciamo e riconosciamo minimamente....
> ....forse mi ripeto...ma....senza conoscenza profonda di se stessi è difficile creare e mantenere un equilibrio con gli altri....


Senza commenti  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao
Il Ribelle


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....
> ....ora io rispetto ed ammiro la capacità di scegliere, nel bene e nel male....chi sceglie vince sempre....ciò che non rispetto e che mi lascia spesso perplesso è invece l'incapacità di prendersi la responsabilità di quello che si sceglie...cercare a capo chino la comprensione degli altri quando non si ha nemmeno il coraggio d'invocare la propria...


Sono d'accordo con te, ma questo presuppone una vera consapevolezza di se stessi.
Se non si è consapevoli, non si riesce neanche a sentirsi responsabili.

Ciao


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma sì, ma niente di che. come dice giacomo alla tipa nel lago. domani mi sposo ma niente di serio...


non vorrei sembrare esagerata ma da quello che ha scritto circa la persecuzione, l'ho  inquadrato come soggetto da abbattere.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, ma questo presuppone una vera consapevolezza di se stessi.
> Se non si è consapevoli, non si riesce neanche a sentirsi responsabili.
> 
> Ciao


 

....vero ribelle.....ma se non si è consapevoli....dubito si possa essere i pieni e veri protagonisti della propria vita...ma è una mia opinione...


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare esagerata ma da quello che ha scritto circa la persecuzione, l'ho inquadrato come soggetto da abbattere.


 
pure io.
poi oltre a spaccare i marroni alla tipa della chat alla fine chiede alla moglie..
uomini veri 2


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> pure io.
> poi oltre a spaccare i marroni alla tipa della chat alla fine chiede alla moglie..
> uomini veri 2


infatti, sono quasi senza parole (il che è abbastanza raro  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
ma che poi... tu te lo saresti ripreso e gli avresti prestato soccorso? sembra nip&tuck quando sean piange disperato con la moglie per la morte dell'amante. ma per favore.
due calci nel culo e vedi come passa la tristezza


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Errare è umano...


ma basta con 'sta umanità, avanti.
sbagliare sarà pure umano, ma non mi pare che lui sia andato col cuore in mano a chiedere perdono alla moglie perché si è reso conto della stronzata che stava facendo. l'amante (o meglio, quello che LUI credeva fosse un'amante ma che in realtà era una che lo vedeva come un enorme dildo) gli ha dato delle sonore manate in faccia e SOLO dopo essersi rassegnato e aver capito che non c'era trippa per gatti è andato a piangere dalla moglie. ma ancora non l'ha fatto perché pentito, ma perché triste.
ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non vorrei sembrare esagerata ma da quello che ha scritto circa la persecuzione, l'ho inquadrato come soggetto da abbattere.


secondo me la tipa ha minacciato di denunciarlo per molestie e lui ha battuto in ritirata -piangente dalla moglie.
ovviamente non avrebbe mai lasciato la moglie. ovviamente l'altra lo sapeva.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me la tipa ha minacciato di denunciarlo per molestie e lui ha battuto in ritirata -piangente dalla moglie.
> ovviamente non avrebbe mai lasciato la moglie. ovviamente l'altra lo sapeva.


 
ti sei dimenticata "ovviamente è un buffone"


----------



## MK (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me la tipa ha minacciato di denunciarlo per molestie e lui ha battuto in ritirata -piangente dalla moglie.
> ovviamente non avrebbe mai lasciato la moglie. ovviamente l'altra lo sapeva.


 
Mah secondo me all'altra non è che la cosa interessasse poi molto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mah secondo me all'altra non è che la cosa interessasse poi molto...


ma dai?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

questo forum è indubitatamente, una fonte di sapere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> questo forum è indubitatamente, una fonte di sapere.





















nonchè di investigatori dell'incubo


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> secondo me la tipa ha minacciato di denunciarlo per molestie e lui ha battuto in ritirata -piangente dalla moglie.
> ovviamente non avrebbe mai lasciato la moglie. ovviamente l'altra lo sapeva.


uomini veri 3


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....vero ribelle.....ma se non si è consapevoli....dubito si possa essere i pieni e veri protagonisti della propria vita...ma è una mia opinione...


E' esattamente quello che penso io, velistasolitario...

Anche se penso che la consapevolezza _completa e totale_ non sia di questo mondo...

Quanti anni hai?

Ciao
Il Ribelle


----------



## Bruja (10 Marzo 2009)

*angelo*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticata "ovviamente è un buffone"


Ovviamente.... ed ovviamente anche l'altra non ci pensava di striscio a rendere la cosa fattiva... tutto doveva restare virtuale, compreso il po' di reale che lo poteva accompagnare.  
Un gioco delle parti che lui non ha capito perché in effetti non é un "battitore come lei, ma solo un "voyeur confuso del web"...

Bruja


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma basta con 'sta umanità, avanti.
> sbagliare sarà pure umano, ma non mi pare che lui sia andato col cuore in mano a chiedere perdono alla moglie perché si è reso conto della stronzata che stava facendo. l'amante (o meglio, quello che LUI credeva fosse un'amante ma che in realtà era una che lo vedeva come un enorme dildo) gli ha dato delle sonore manate in faccia e SOLO dopo essersi rassegnato e aver capito che non c'era trippa per gatti è andato a piangere dalla moglie. ma ancora non l'ha fatto perché pentito, ma perché triste.
> ma stiamo scherzando?


Non scherzo mai quando parlo di certe cose.

Ci sono donne disposte al perdono anche di fronte ad una cazzata evidente come questa.

Evidentemente il sentimento che provano supera la rabbia e l'orgoglio nei confronti di un uomo che chiede perdono, evidentemente, con sincerità. 

Per me questa non è umanità è amore.


----------



## Old velistasolitario (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> E' esattamente quello che penso io, velistasolitario...
> 
> Anche se penso che la consapevolezza _completa e totale_ non sia di questo mondo...
> 
> ...


 
....certo che no....non può essere di questo mondo perchè non è umana...emozioni, istinto....non possono esere tenuti fuori dal gioco del tempo e dello spazio di una vita...oltretutto, il fine non credo sia la consapevolezza completa ma la sua ricerca...quindi la tendenza impegnata alla consapevolezza...che già sarebbe un ottimo viatico...ma tale tendenza ha lo stesso prezzo della consapevolezza cui punta...quindi punto fermo resta sempre il concetto di scelta cui accennavo qualche post fa....
...ah....tra i trenta ed i trentuno...per risponderti...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Non scherzo mai quando parlo di certe cose.
> 
> Ci sono donne disposte al perdono anche di fronte ad una cazzata evidente come questa.
> 
> ...


purtroppo l'avevo capito che non stavi scherzando. è un modo di dire.
vorrei capire secondo quale logica e quale evidenza, trovi tanta sincerità nella richiesta di perdono di questo uomo alla sua compagna.
era pronto a dare un calcio a tutto e scappare con un'altra (così ha detto), alla moglie ha chiesto perdono - se l'ha fatto - solo perché aveva bisogno di qualcuno che gli mettesse le pezze bagnate sul culo, che gli friggeva per i calci che gli sono arrivati.
io non perdonerei neanche un tradimento confessato perché pentiti, ma se un uomo venisse a confessarmi un tradimento perché HA BISOGNO D'AIUTO, il solo aiuto che gli darei sarebbe quello di mettergli due mutante, due calzini e due magliette in un sacchetto dell'esselunga, e una spinta dalle scale per farlo andare via più velocemente  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
capisco (ma non condivido) perdonare un tradimento, ma non capisco il perdono dinanzi a una situazione del genere. è inconcepibile che una donna si abbassi a fare da infermiera e/o da psicologa al proprio marito che è psicologicamente ridotto una merda perché la donna con cui mi ha tradito e con cui pensava avrebbe voluto passare la sua vita, senza mettersi scrupoli a mettermi alla porta, gli ha fatto malamente capire che queste erano illusioni che si era creato da solo perché lei voleva solo scoparci e tenere ben bene a distanza il loro rapporto. 
a me 'ste donne martiri fanno cagare.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

*Vero...*



velistasolitario ha detto:


> ....certo che no....non può essere di questo mondo perchè non è umana...emozioni, istinto....non possono esere tenuti fuori dal gioco del tempo e dello spazio di una vita...oltretutto, il fine non credo sia la consapevolezza completa ma la sua ricerca...quindi la tendenza impegnata alla consapevolezza...che già sarebbe un ottimo viatico...ma tale tendenza ha lo stesso prezzo della consapevolezza cui punta...quindi punto fermo resta sempre il concetto di scelta cui accennavo qualche post fa....
> ...ah....tra i trenta ed i trentuno...per risponderti...


Vero, la ricerca della consapevolezza è già di per sè una consapevolezza di sè stessi.

Ciao
Il Ribelle

P.S.
Io ne ho 36 di anni.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ovviamente.... ed ovviamente *anche l'altra* non ci pensava di striscio a rendere la cosa fattiva... tutto doveva restare virtuale, compreso il po' di reale che lo poteva accompagnare.
> Un gioco delle parti che lui non ha capito perché in effetti non é un "battitore come lei, ma solo un "voyeur confuso del web"...
> 
> Bruja


direi "soprattutto" l'altra, non ci pensava. lui ci pensava assai. che poi una volta davanti alla possibilità effettiva avrebbe poi concretizzato realmente, è un altro discorso.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> purtroppo l'avevo capito che non stavi scherzando. è un modo di dire.
> vorrei capire secondo quale logica e quale evidenza, trovi tanta sincerità nella richiesta di perdono di questo uomo alla sua compagna.
> era pronto a dare un calcio a tutto e scappare con un'altra (così ha detto), alla moglie ha chiesto perdono - se l'ha fatto - solo perché aveva bisogno di qualcuno che gli mettesse le pezze bagnate sul culo, che gli friggeva per i calci che gli sono arrivati.
> io non perdonerei neanche un tradimento confessato perché pentiti, ma se un uomo venisse a confessarmi un tradimento perché HA BISOGNO D'AIUTO, il solo aiuto che gli darei sarebbe quello di mettergli due mutante, due calzini e due magliette in un sacchetto dell'esselunga, e una spinta dalle scale per farlo andare via più velocemente
> ...


Bene.

Ho capito il tuo punto di vista.

Pensa te che io _"__ste donne martiri" _come le chiami tu le apprezzo e le ammiro, sarò un alieno evidentemente...

Però dietro tutto ciò non ci deve essere la malafede da parte dell'uomo e la perseveranza e cosa più importante... la donna non deve annientare sè stessa per fare ciò ma lo deve fare _perchè lo vuole fare e non perchè deve..._


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

bhè, perdonare un cosa del genere vuol dire sapere davvero perdonare.
cazzo ci vuole a perdonare uno che si pente e  t'implora?
invece sapere perdonare, confortare, accogliere nonostante il tradimento , soccorrere nel momento della caduta ...è cosa da persone "superiori", non da martiri. E' il fulcro del perdono.


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Bene.
> 
> Ho capito il tuo punto di vista.
> 
> ...


eh certo che molti uomini le apprezzano.
così possono farsi i cabasisi loro e poi tornare a mangiarsi la minestrina sul divano


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Bene.
> 
> Ho capito il tuo punto di vista.
> 
> ...


posso chiederti per cosa le apprezzi? per la loro capacità di passare sopra al loro dolore? per il mettere evidentemente in primo piano la felicità di chi non ha per loro avuto il minimo rispetto rispetto alla propria? per l'essere totalmente prive di amor proprio? per il fatto che l'uomo poi ha un posto sicuro dove tornare dopo essersi fatto i fatti suoi?
Uhm... dato che non vorrei aver capito male, te lo chiedo: dietro cosa non c'è malafede, da parte dell'uomo?
p.s. sia chiaro che non ne faccio una questione uomo/donna. se le parti dei protagonisti fossero invertite, non cambierei di una virgola il mio pensiero.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, perdonare un cosa del genere vuol dire sapere davvero perdonare.
> cazzo ci vuole a perdonare uno che si pente e t'implora?
> invece sapere perdonare, confortare, accogliere nonostante il tradimento , soccorrere nel momento della caduta ...è cosa da persone "superiori", non da martiri. E' il fulcro del perdono.


hai ragione, non è da martiri. è da coglioni.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai ragione, non è da martiri. è da coglioni.


il fatto che tu non lo concepica non implica che è da coglioni.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il fatto che tu non lo concepica non implica che è da coglioni.


si parla sempre per punti di vista o sbaglio?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si parla sempre per punti di vista o sbaglio?


Certo. Ma non sempre quelli lontani dai nostri sono necessariamente coglioni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Certo. Ma non sempre quelli lontani dai nostri sono necessariamente coglioni


ma che risposta è?
per me chi si comporta in una determinata maniera è coglione. che tu inquadri come coglione un'altra tipologia di persona ci sta. resta il fatto che per me chi si anniente così, è un coglione. che te devo dì?


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2009)

per definirla martire dovremmo conoscere  l'atteggiamento con il quale questa donna lotta per lui. se non c'è vittimismo ma convinzione e amore è una scelta che non condivido ma rispetto profondamente.
più di quella di donne che per legittima e libera soddisfazione sessuale, scelgono uomini sposati.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma che risposta è?
> per me chi si comporta in una determinata maniera è coglione. che tu inquadri come coglione un'altra tipologia di persona ci sta. resta il fatto che per me chi si anniente così, è un coglione. che te devo dì?


ma perchè t'incazzi? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sto dicendo che per me non sono coglione . Io non sono capace di perdonare così ma trovo che sia indice di un grande amore.
stop


----------



## Grande82 (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, perdonare un cosa del genere vuol dire sapere davvero perdonare.
> cazzo ci vuole a perdonare uno che si pente e t'implora?
> invece sapere perdonare, confortare, accogliere nonostante il tradimento , soccorrere nel momento della caduta ...è cosa da persone "superiori", non da martiri. E' il fulcro del perdono.





angelodelmale ha detto:


> posso chiederti per cosa le apprezzi? per la loro capacità di passare sopra al loro dolore? per il mettere evidentemente in primo piano la felicità di chi non ha per loro avuto il minimo rispetto rispetto alla propria? per l'essere totalmente prive di amor proprio? per il fatto che l'uomo poi ha un posto sicuro dove tornare dopo essersi fatto i fatti suoi?
> Uhm... dato che non vorrei aver capito male, te lo chiedo: dietro cosa non c'è malafede, da parte dell'uomo?
> p.s. sia chiaro che non ne faccio una questione uomo/donna. se le parti dei protagonisti fossero invertite, non cambierei di una virgola il mio pensiero.


Per me la moglie di quest'uomo ha dimostrato una capacità di perdono e una sensibilità superiori, come dice Asu.
E non perchè s'è tenuta il fedifrago.
Chi se lo tiene spesso non vuole vedere o incentra su sè la situazione. 
Invece lei ha dimenticato se stessa e il suo dolore. Li ha messi da parte per tener fede al patto fatto sull'altare. Il patto che lui non ha saputo mantenere. 
L'ha fatto perchè? Per amore? Per carità cristiana? Per dovere morale? Per bontà?
Poi, dopo avergli dato entrambe le mani per tirarlo fuori dalle sabbie mobili, gli ha detto 'lavoriamo su di noi'.
CI vuole tanto coraggio a non mettere la testa sotto la sabbia e fingere che non sia acccaduto nulla. 
E ce ne vuole ad andare contro chi giudica con facilità e magari le avrebbe detto 'molallo'.
Forse lei lo ama ancora, forse crede che un errore si possa perdonare.
Alla fine sei conti mi domando: lui, con questo racconto così accorato e triste, cosa ha capito DAVVERO dell'amore?


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> bhè, perdonare un cosa del genere vuol dire sapere davvero perdonare.
> cazzo ci vuole a perdonare uno che si pente e t'implora?
> *invece sapere perdonare, confortare, accogliere nonostante il tradimento , soccorrere nel momento della caduta ...è cosa da persone "superiori", non da martiri. E' il fulcro del perdono.*


ma certo, Asu... ci sta tutto quello che dici.. anche perché io so bene cosa vuol dire voler bene con il cuore nonostante tutto!
però, consentimi di dubitare un attimo del reale pentimento del tipo..


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Per me la moglie di quest'uomo ha dimostrato una capacità di perdono e una sensibilità superiori, come dice Asu.
> E non perchè s'è tenuta il fedifrago.
> Chi se lo tiene spesso non vuole vedere o incentra su sè la situazione.
> Invece lei ha dimenticato se stessa e il suo dolore. Li ha messi da parte per tener fede al patto fatto sull'altare. Il patto che lui non ha saputo mantenere.
> ...


uè, non scherziamo... non era mica partito per la russia con gli scarponi di cartone...
un conto è perdonare, un altro è dare tutta la colpa all'altra... come pare stia facendo lui...


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma certo, Asu... ci sta tutto quello che dici.. anche perché io so bene cosa vuol dire voler bene con il cuore nonostante tutto!
> però, consentimi di dubitare un attimo del reale pentimento del tipo..


ma io parlo di lei non di lui.
Lui è ridicolo ed evidentemente non merita una donna come la moglie


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma certo, Asu... ci sta tutto quello che dici.. anche perché io so bene cosa vuol dire voler bene con il cuore nonostante tutto!
> però, *consentimi di dubitare un attimo del reale pentimento del tipo..*


consentilo anche a me.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma perchè t'incazzi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e chi si incazza?


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma io parlo di lei non di lui.
> Lui è ridicolo ed evidentemente non merita una donna come la moglie


 concordo


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e chi si incazza?


io vorrei.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





angelo che dici se per un oretta torniamo a scannarci come ai vecchi tempi? dai dai dai....una bella rissa, eh? ti và?


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> posso chiederti per cosa le apprezzi? per la loro capacità di passare sopra al loro dolore? per il mettere evidentemente in primo piano la felicità di chi non ha per loro avuto il minimo rispetto rispetto alla propria? per l'essere totalmente prive di amor proprio? per il fatto che l'uomo poi ha un posto sicuro dove tornare dopo essersi fatto i fatti suoi?
> Uhm... dato che non vorrei aver capito male, te lo chiedo: dietro cosa non c'è malafede, da parte dell'uomo?
> p.s. sia chiaro che non ne faccio una questione uomo/donna. se le parti dei protagonisti fossero invertite, non cambierei di una virgola il mio pensiero.


Certo che me lo puoi chiedere, ci mancherebbe....

Le apprezzo perchè il perdono è una delle cose più belle che esistono...
Ma ci deve essere amore da parte di tutti e due...
Certo se l'uomo (possiamo invertire uomo/donna) non dimostra amore nei suoi gesti, si è sempre comportato male allora è un altro discorso.

Ma credo che non si può mandare tutto all'aria per una cazzata...

Probabilmente è una questione di valutazione della gravità dell'evento.

T faccio un esempio: se una donna mi dicesse che il suo uomo alza le mani su di lei, sarei il primo a dirgli di mandarlo a cagare e sarei il primo ad andarlo a minacciare...

In questo caso sarei il primo a dire che lui non ama lei e che lui è da condannare.

Ma nel caso di una sbandata del genere non mi sento di dirlo.

Mi rendo conto però che queste valutazioni sono _veramente soggettive._

Ciao
Il Ribelle


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> hai ragione, non è da martiri. è da coglioni.


Questa è una tua opinione.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Certo. Ma non sempre quelli lontani dai nostri sono necessariamente coglioni


Devo dire che questa volta mi sei veramente piaciuta!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Per me la moglie di quest'uomo ha dimostrato una capacità di perdono e una sensibilità superiori, come dice Asu.
> E non perchè s'è tenuta il fedifrago.
> Chi se lo tiene spesso non vuole vedere o incentra su sè la situazione.
> Invece lei ha dimenticato se stessa e il suo dolore. Li ha messi da parte per tener fede al patto fatto sull'altare. Il patto che lui non ha saputo mantenere.
> ...


ho evidentemente una visione molto meno rosa della situazione.
veramente se tuo marito dopo non ricordo quanto tempo, venisse e ti dicesse "grande, sono depresso, voglio morire. perché sai, ho avuto un'amante. pensavo che volesse rifarsi una vita con me esattamente come io volevo farmela con lei, invece mi ha mollato. mi ha anche usato. vorrei proprio morire. non riuscirò mai a venirne fuori", vorresti avere la forza di perdonarlo?
qualcuno mi abbatta se davanti a una situazione del genere non lo sbatto fuori a calci in culo (e dato che ci sono, gli rigo pure le portiere dell'auto)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Questa è una tua opinione.


 
ma dai? 
quindi questo libretto che mi han dato con su scritto "la verità in tasca", è un falso?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

irresponsabile ha detto:


> io vorrei....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


apri un thread in scannatoio che arrivo di corsa


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

a me fa specie che la discussione verta più sul perdono della moglie che sul fatto che questo signore abbia fatto stalking grave alla amante perchè non lo voleva più.


----------



## Old irresponsabile (10 Marzo 2009)

non voglio pronunciare giudizi sul nostro amico neoiscritto al forum perchè sono la persona meno adatta.

Vedo con piacere che si discute a proposito della moglie e del perdono che ha elargito.

Io personalmente apprezzo chi perdona, perchè io sono uno che perdona.
Quindi non considero cogliona la moglie se lo ha perdonato, la potrei considerare tale se perseverasse nel perdono in occasione di una nuova scappatella del marito.

io vivo con la legge del tre: la prima volta perdono ma non dimentico, la seconda perdono ma ricordo bene, la terza scatta il calcio nel deretano.

sono un uomo semplice....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma certo, Asu... ci sta tutto quello che dici.. anche perché io so bene cosa vuol dire voler bene con il cuore nonostante tutto!
> *però, consentimi di dubitare un attimo del reale pentimento del tipo..*


iniziavo a sentirmi sola e abbandonata


----------



## Grande82 (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho evidentemente una visione molto meno rosa della situazione.
> veramente se tuo marito dopo non ricordo quanto tempo, venisse e ti dicesse "grande, sono depresso, voglio morire. perché sai, ho avuto un'amante. pensavo che volesse rifarsi una vita con me esattamente come io volevo farmela con lei, invece mi ha mollato. mi ha anche usato. vorrei proprio morire. non riuscirò mai a venirne fuori", *vorresti *avere la forza di perdonarlo?
> qualcuno mi abbatta se davanti a una situazione del genere non lo sbatto fuori a calci in culo (e dato che ci sono, gli rigo pure le portiere dell'auto)


 vorrei, sì...
Però... ci sono molte variabili.
Una è rendermi conto di come sta: se è una facciata il dolore o se è in grado di condurlo in un baratro... non vorrei averlo sulla coscienza...
Che poi ci riesca... è un altro paio di maniche!! E pure dopo averlo perdonato e aiutato.... con ogni probabilità non sarei in grado di tenermelo in casa.
Ma il fatto di volere non è solo l'ennesima dimostrazione che tutti vorremmo essere migliori e supeirori a noi stessi?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me fa specie che la discussione verta più sul perdono della moglie che sul fatto che questo signore abbia fatto stalking grave alla amante perchè non lo voleva più.


hai ragione. e se lo si fosse abbattuto come ho suggerito io il problema sarebbe stato radicalmente risolto


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma dai?
> quindi questo libretto che mi han dato con su scritto "la verità in tasca", è un falso?


Mica ho capito.... mi spieghi?


----------



## Verena67 (10 Marzo 2009)

ma non l'avevamo già letta sta storia?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vorrei, sì...
> Però... ci sono molte variabili.
> Una è rendermi conto di come sta: se è una facciata il dolore o se è in grado di condurlo in un baratro... *non vorrei averlo sulla coscienza...*
> Che poi ci riesca... è un altro paio di maniche!! E pure dopo averlo perdonato e aiutato.... con ogni probabilità non sarei in grado di tenermelo in casa.
> Ma il fatto di volere non è solo l'ennesima dimostrazione che tutti vorremmo essere migliori e supeirori a noi stessi?


ok, allora è pietà, non è amore.


non ho capito l'ultima questione. il fatto di volere cosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> iniziavo a sentirmi sola e abbandonata


come ho risposto a lei io mi riferivo  alla moglie.Lui manco lo prendo in considerazione


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Mica ho capito.... mi spieghi?


commentavo il tuo commento superfluo circa il fatto che quella fosse la mia opinione. non mi sembra di aver mai affermato che fosse LA VERITA'.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> come ho risposto a lei io mi riferivo alla moglie.Lui manco lo prendo in considerazione


ma amore se si perdona una persona che  manco è pentita, scusa ma torniamo alla coglionaggine e pure con doppio avvitamento


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> commentavo il tuo commento superfluo circa il fatto che quella fosse la mia opinione. non mi sembra di aver mai affermato che fosse LA VERITA'.


OK, tutto chiaro!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ciao


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho evidentemente una visione molto meno rosa della situazione.
> veramente se tuo marito dopo non ricordo quanto tempo, venisse e ti dicesse "grande, sono depresso, voglio morire. perché sai, ho avuto un'amante. pensavo che volesse rifarsi una vita con me esattamente come io volevo farmela con lei, invece mi ha mollato. mi ha anche usato. vorrei proprio morire. non riuscirò mai a venirne fuori", vorresti avere la forza di perdonarlo?
> qualcuno mi abbatta se davanti a una situazione del genere non lo sbatto fuori a calci in culo (e dato che ci sono, gli rigo pure le portiere dell'auto)


la cosa tragica è che non ti dicono mai esattamente questo... piuttosto puntano sul fatto di essere dei coglioni che si sono fatti infinocchiare da una megera e adesso soffrono per i sensi di colpa. non ammettono mai di stare male perché scaricati dall'altra... è questo il punto di forza: fare leva sulla rivalità moglie/amante.
sono uno stupido... non sapevo cosa avevo, l'altra non vale nemmeno un centesimo di quanto vali tu and so on...


----------



## ranatan (10 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> a me fa specie che la discussione verta più sul perdono della moglie che sul fatto che questo signore abbia fatto stalking grave alla amante perchè non lo voleva più.


Quando ho letto la storia mi ha colpito questa cosa. Ma credo che la tipa non fosse preoccupata più di tanto ma solo infastidita dalla sua pressione. 
Altrimenti non gli avrebbe parlato con tanta durezza...io forse per paura di ritorsioni non mi azzarderei a provocare con le parole, come ha fatto lei, qualcuno che ritengo pericoloso.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma amore se si perdona una persona che  manco è pentita, scusa ma torniamo alla coglionaggine e pure con doppio avvitamento


io proprio non ne sarei capace ma credo che dietro ad un tale  gesto di perdono ci sia una  quantità di amore e comprensione da restarne abbagliati. Probabilmente , nel caso specifico senza dubbio, immeritato ma sempre "grande"


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Quando ho letto la storia mi ha colpito questa cosa. Ma credo che la tipa non fosse preoccupata più di tanto ma solo infastidita dalla sua pressione.
> Altrimenti non gli avrebbe parlato con tanta durezza...io forse per paura di ritorsioni non mi azzarderei a provocare con le parole, come ha fatto lei, qualcuno che ritengo pericoloso.


ma anche no rana.
probabilmente è  il modo migliore per reagire a un tipo di violenza come questo.
io pure mi spaventerei  da morire, mi stupisce il fatto che lo abbiamo notato in poche.
si parla per ore di perdono della moglie e non si dice a questo stronzo che gli è andata solo di gran culo sia per l'amante che per la moglie e che è per colpa di uomini come lui che tante donne crepano o hanno la vita rovinata


----------



## Grande82 (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ok, allora è pietà, non è amore.
> 
> 
> non ho capito l'ultima questione. il fatto di volere cosa?


 non so se davvero sarebbe solo pietà e non amore anche... ma non vivendola posso solo supporre, no?
L'ultima frase era per dire che VORREI saper perdonare e aiutare e questo dimostra come tendiamo tutti a cercare di essere migliori.
Saperlo essere è di pochi, purtroppo.
Me inclusa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Certo che me lo puoi chiedere, ci mancherebbe....
> 
> Le apprezzo perchè il perdono è una delle cose più belle che esistono...
> Ma ci deve essere amore da parte di tutti e due...
> ...


scusa... faccio fatica a spiegarmi, evidentemente...
se un assassino viene minacciato di morte dai suoi complici e va quindi alla polizia e confessa SOLO perché bisognoso di protezione, è paragonabile a quello che dopo il colpo si pente e si costituisce? sono entrambi rispettosi della legge ed entambi ugualmente pentiti d'aver commesso un reato?
secondo me no. 
in questo caso siam tutti d'accordo che non siam di fronte a un assassino, ma siamo diffronte a una persona che ha confessato e ha finto pentimento per interesse. perché bisognosa di protezione. fosse pure psicologica. perché abbandonato e mollato come un cane. perché con ferite nel cuore. perché straziato dalla sofferenza. niente di tutto ciò però causato da pentimento, rimorsi o chissà che. ma semplicemente dall'aver visto sfumare il suo bel sogno. alla faccio dell'amore reciproco. diciamo che entrambi amano la stessa persona. lei ama lui. e lui ama se stesso, quindi lui.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la cosa tragica è che non ti dicono mai esattamente questo... piuttosto puntano sul fatto di essere dei coglioni che si sono fatti infinocchiare da una megera e adesso soffrono per i sensi di colpa. non ammettono mai di stare male perché scaricati dall'altra... è questo il punto di forza: fare leva sulla rivalità moglie/amante.
> sono uno stupido... non sapevo cosa avevo, l'altra non vale nemmeno un centesimo di quanto vali tu and so on...


 
si. ma se non ho capito male (se è così mi faccio ricoverare e stavolta non in ortopedia) la moglie di pazienza sa tutta la verità.. anche circa la causa del suo malessere.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> *soltanto una immensa forza d'animo e l'intervento opportuno di persone a me realmente care e vicine (su tutte mia moglie, alla quale preso dalla disperazione ho confessato tutto e che è riuscita ad anteporre il mio bene alla sua rabbia, alla sua delusione, alla sua mortificazione ed al suo dolore*) hanno impedito che potessi commettere una follia o comunque qualcosa di cui avrei potuto pentirmi per il resto dei miei giorni.
> Sono trascorsi da allora alcuni mesi. Io e mia moglie stiamo lavorando molto sul nostro rapporto, per capire e cambiare.





Anna A ha detto:


> la cosa tragica è che non ti dicono mai esattamente questo... piuttosto puntano sul fatto di essere dei coglioni che si sono fatti infinocchiare da una megera e adesso soffrono per i sensi di colpa. non ammettono mai di stare male perché scaricati dall'altra... è questo il punto di forza: fare leva sulla rivalità moglie/amante.
> sono uno stupido... non sapevo cosa avevo, l'altra non vale nemmeno un centesimo di quanto vali tu and so on...


 
ecco. a me sembra di capire che ha detto tutto tutto.


----------



## ranatan (10 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche no rana.
> probabilmente è il modo migliore per reagire a un tipo di violenza come questo.
> io pure mi spaventerei da morire, mi stupisce il fatto che lo abbiamo notato in poche.
> si parla per ore di perdono della moglie e non si dice a questo stronzo che gli è andata solo di gran culo sia per l'amante che per la moglie e che è per colpa di uomini come lui che tante donne crepano o hanno la vita rovinata


 
Guarda, sono sempre stata spaventata da questi atteggiamenti e in effetti non so quale possa essere il modo migliore per sottrarsi a una persecuzione tipo stalking.
Ma sinceramente non credo che sia questo il caso. 
Quando avevo troncato di netto con la persona che frequentavo durante la crisi matrimoniale, il tipo aveva preso a scrivermi messaggi offensivi e violenti. In una telefonata mi aveva minacciato di "rovinarmi" e ogni tanto mi scriveva"guardati le spalle!!".
Io sono un tipo piuttosto ansioso ed ero andata letteralmentee in paranoia. Ti giuro che ero spaventata.
Ma poi ho provato a parlargli con calma e ho capito che stava semplicemente soffrendo ed elaborando la rottura a suo modo.
Anche l'utente che ha scritto il post sinceramente non mi dà l'impressione di essere violento o pericoloso...altrimenti non credo che sarebbe andato a piangere e a cercare conforto delle accoglienti braccia della moglie


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> si. ma se non ho capito male (se è così mi faccio ricoverare e stavolta non in ortopedia) la moglie di pazienza sa tutta la verità.. anche circa la causa del suo malessere.


e si e... ma bisogna vedere cosa le ha raccontato lui.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non credo abbia parlato con l'altra, quindi si può basare solo su quello che ha appreso da lui.


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ecco. a me sembra di capire che ha detto tutto tutto.


mmmmmm... io non ne sarei così convinta..


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

*x ranatan*



Pazienza ha detto:


> . *Continuo a cercarla, la imploro di non lasciarmi, di tenermi con se comunque nella sua vita. Lei mi sfugge ma io inisisto a cercarla, ovunque. Di fatto la perseguito quasi. . Il tutto detto con un candore, una naturalezza ed una assoluta indifferenza che mi hanno fatto temere seriamente per il mio equlibrio emotivo: soltanto una immensa forza d'animo e l'intervento opportuno di persone a me realmente care e vicine (su tutte mia moglie, alla quale preso dalla disperazione ho confessato tutto e che è riuscita ad anteporre il mio bene alla sua rabbia, alla sua delusione, alla sua mortificazione ed al suo dolore) hanno impedito che potessi commettere una follia o comunque qualcosa di cui avrei potuto pentirmi per il resto dei miei giorni.*
> .


non so te, ma a me pare che lui stesso ammetta che se non avesse avuto la moglie che lo aiutava avrebbe fatto cose di cui per pentirsi per tutta la vita.
non credo intendesse un mazzo di fiori


----------



## ranatan (10 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so te, ma a me pare che lui stesso ammetta che se non avesse avuto la moglie che lo aiutava avrebbe fatto cose di cui per pentirsi per tutta la vita.
> non credo intendesse un mazzo di fiori


Beh...pensavo intendesse dire cose terribili contro se stesso.
L'ho intesa così.
Comunque sia...c'è da esultare per lo scampato pericolo e ringraziare veramente la moglie!


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> scusa... faccio fatica a spiegarmi, evidentemente...
> se un assassino viene minacciato di morte dai suoi complici e va quindi alla polizia e confessa SOLO perché bisognoso di protezione, è paragonabile a quello che dopo il colpo si pente e si costituisce? sono entrambi rispettosi della legge ed entambi ugualmente pentiti d'aver commesso un reato?
> secondo me no.
> in questo caso siam tutti d'accordo che non siam di fronte a un assassino, ma siamo diffronte a una persona che ha confessato e ha finto pentimento per interesse. perché bisognosa di protezione. fosse pure psicologica. perché abbandonato e mollato come un cane. perché con ferite nel cuore. perché straziato dalla sofferenza. niente di tutto ciò però causato da pentimento, rimorsi o chissà che. ma semplicemente dall'aver visto sfumare il suo bel sogno. alla faccio dell'amore reciproco. diciamo che entrambi amano la stessa persona. lei ama lui. e lui ama se stesso, quindi lui.


Non è che fai fatica a spiegarti è che evidentemente la pensiamo diversamente.

Non riesco ad andare oltre a quanto ho scritto.

Da quello che Pazienza ha scritto mi sembra si tratti di un pentimento e di un dramma che sta vivendo anche lui oltre che la moglie. Non riesco a "leggere" tra le righe una voglia di farsi i caxxi suoi epoi di tornare all'ovile.

Se con le sue parole voleva comunicare il dramma che stanno vivendo lui e la moglie ci è riuscito...

Poi se sta fingendo non ti so dire...


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

*................*

...ma scrive in un suo modo particolare!!
entrate tra le righe...
-non sarà stato stalking
-non sarà stato tutt' st'amore folle (meno che mai dalla tipa!)
-e quando và a piangere dalla moglie...intanto lo devi ascoltare, e se non punta tutto sull'essere triste perchè abbandonato (cosa che anche un'idiota non avrebbe fatto)...alla fine tutto cambia, e tutto torna facilmente...



ora, il nostro nuovo utente ha fatto un unico intervento, e non voglio avere la presunzione di dire che IO l'ho capito, ma sicuramente dovete convenire che scrive in un modo particolare, che, a quanto pare ha provocato tanto interesse
...almeno.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma scrive in un suo modo particolare!!
> entrate tra le righe...
> -non sarà stato stalking
> -non sarà stato tutt' st'amore folle (meno che mai dalla tipa!)
> ...


Cioè stai dicendo che è un falso.... o cosa??

Spiegati meglio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Visto che mi sono iscritto per parlarne, tanto vale non rimandare oltre ed affondare subito il dito nella piaga.
> La mia è una storia banale ma non per questo meno dolorosa.
> *Dopo molti anni di un matrimonio che credevo solido, senza momenti di esaltazione ma neppure di crisi, ho iniziato per voglia di trasgressione a frequentare sempre più assiduamente chat per singles* e forum di "relazioni sociali", sino a stringere amicizia con una donna in particolare, che poi ho iniziato lentamente ad apprezzare a tal punto da desiderare di incontarla di persona. E così è stato. Città diverse ma non troppo distanti, lavori che consentivano ad entrambi di spostarsi con un buon margine di autonomia. Anche lei sposata, anche lei madre di figli, anche lei molto presa dalla cosa, o almeno così credevo io. Avrebbe dovuto continuare ad essere un divertissement, una cosa estemporanea, ma io ho perso la testa per lei. Pesantemente. Speravo che anche lei provasse lo stesso per me.Un giorno mi decido a confessarle questo mio stato d'animo e lei reagisce malissimo, si spaventa, teme che io possa mettere in discussione la sua vita. Mi dice di chiuderla immediatamente, prima che scoppino casini irreversibili per tutti e due.
> *Io sto male come un animale ferito. Continuo a cercarla, la imploro di non lasciarmi, di tenermi con se comunque nella sua vita. Lei mi sfugge ma io inisisto a cercarla, ovunque. Di fatto la perseguito quasi. Lei reagisce prima con distacco, poi con insofferenza ed infine con crudeltà*: arriva a dirmi, citando i dettagli, che non ho mai significato nulla per lei, una scopata come un'altra, e che pure durante i mesi in cui abbiamo vissuto la nostra storia io non ero l'unico, ma aveva continuato a vedere altri uomini. Mi cita persone, luoghi, tempi. Il tutto detto con un candore, una naturalezza ed una assoluta indifferenza che mi hanno fatto temere seriamente per il mio equlibrio emotivo:* soltanto una immensa forza d'animo e l'intervento opportuno di persone a me realmente care e vicine (su tutte mia moglie, alla quale preso dalla disperazione ho confessato tutto e che è riuscita ad anteporre il mio bene alla sua rabbia, alla sua delusione, alla sua mortificazione ed al suo dolore) hanno impedito che potessi commettere una follia* o comunque qualcosa di cui avrei potuto pentirmi per il resto dei miei giorni.
> *Sono trascorsi da allora alcuni mesi. Io e mia moglie stiamo lavorando molto sul nostro rapporto, per capire e cambiare. Comunque vada, sono certo di essere un uomo fortunato ad aver avuto accanto lei per tutti questi anni e mi vergogno come un ladro per aver ferito la sola persona che nella mia vita non l'avrebbe meritato*.* Gli uomini sbagliano e un prezzo da pagare c'è sempre. Il mio è l'aver scoperto quanto sono diverso da quel che credevo di essere. E non mi piaccio granché, ma non ho altrenative*: devo accettarmi e impegnarmi a modificare alcuni aspetti del mio carattere, del mio essere. Ma ancor più *mi ha turbato nel profondo capire quanti fossi solo anche quando avevo un mondo di affetti che ruotava intorno a me, mentre io ero tutto preso a concentrami sulla costruzione di una pseudo esistenza parallela*, con una persona sostanzialmente a me estranea che simboleggiava il mio desiderio di trasgressione e novità, e *priva dell'unica cosa, che secondo me, realmente conta: la sincerità con se stessi e gli altri*. Se manca quella, il castello di carte è destinato prima o poi a crollare miseramente.Ora lo so, l'ho pagato sulla mia pelle e su quella di chi mi ama.


Ho letto i commenti, ma mi sembra che non sia stato colto il percorso (evidenziato in rosso) che Pazienza ci descrive.
E' il percorso che suggeriamo a chi ha storie extra e la consapevolezza che auspichiamo raggiungano.
Che poi la storia sia poco credibile (per cui non crediamo che le cose siano andate come racconta o non crediamo proprio nel racconto) è un'altra storia che indica solo quanto poco crediamo nella possibilità di un amore che supera ostacoli veri e gravi.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho letto i commenti, ma mi sembra che non sia stato colto il percorso (evidenziato in rosso) che Pazienza ci descrive.
> E' il percorso che suggeriamo a chi ha storie extra e la consapevolezza che auspichiamo raggiungano.
> Che poi la storia sia poco credibile (per cui non crediamo che le cose siano andate come racconta o non crediamo proprio nel racconto) è un'altra storia che indica solo quanto poco crediamo nella possibilità di un amore che supera ostacoli veri e gravi.


Quoto la maestrina.


----------



## Lettrice (10 Marzo 2009)

Non considero la moglie che ha perdonato una cretina... direi tanto di cappello, io non ci sarei mai riuscita e avrei buttato tutto all'aria, forse commettendo lo stesso errore che stava per commettere lui.

Non e' solo questione di farsi i cavoli propri e poi tornare all'ovile... certe volte si scivola


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Cioè stai dicendo che è un falso.... o cosa??
> 
> Spiegati meglio



...non dico che è un falso, non lo so...ma il suo modo di scrivere ha dato una ampia e libera interpretazione, ed è volutamente (potrebbe essere) molto sovradimensionata...alla fine vedrai che se ritorna, con una ridimensionata quì e una lì,  tutto scorrerà con una sua logica.


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

*!!!*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho letto i commenti, ma mi sembra che non sia stato colto il percorso (evidenziato in rosso) che Pazienza ci descrive.
> E' il percorso che suggeriamo a chi ha storie extra e la consapevolezza che auspichiamo raggiungano.
> Che poi la storia sia poco credibile (per cui non crediamo che le cose siano andate come racconta o non crediamo proprio nel racconto) è un'altra storia che indica solo quanto poco crediamo nella possibilità di un amore che supera ostacoli veri e gravi.


certo, son d'accordo!

(però scrive molto bene, dai....)


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non considero la moglie che ha perdonato una cretina... direi tanto di cappello, io non ci sarei mai riuscita e avrei buttato tutto all'aria, forse commettendo lo stesso errore che stava per commettere lui.
> 
> Non e' solo questione di farsi i cavoli propri e poi tornare all'ovile... certe volte si scivola



ma sicuramente, chi perdona non è mai coglione.

..."e non ci vuole niente"...occorre solo amare la persona, che se ritorna....ritorna e basta.


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...non dico che è un falso, non lo so...ma il suo modo di scrivere ha dato una ampia e libera interpretazione, ed è volutamente (potrebbe essere) molto sovradimensionata...alla fine vedrai che se ritorna, con una ridimensionata quì e una lì, tutto scorrerà con una sua logica.


Minchia questa è esperienza Senior da forumista!
Ti ci potrebbero fare un contratto di lavoro...

Te lo immagini? Cercasi _Forumista Senior_ automunito, con esperienza pluriennale di cazzeggiamento su forum, ect...

Ciao


----------



## Old angelodelmale (10 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so te, ma a me pare che lui stesso ammetta che se non avesse avuto la moglie che lo aiutava avrebbe fatto cose di cui per pentirsi per tutta la vita.
> non credo intendesse un mazzo di fiori


anche io avevo pensato al suicidio o giù di lì.
se la tua interpretazione è corretta, pensa che uomo meritevole di perdono


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> certo, son d'accordo!
> 
> (però scrive molto bene, dai....)


Sì. Ma non mi interessa.
Vero, falso, scrittore o narrazione autobiografica ...si fa sempore "come se..."



Iago ha detto:


> ma sicuramente, chi perdona non è mai coglione.
> 
> ..."e non ci vuole niente"...occorre solo amare la persona, che se ritorna....ritorna e basta.


No ci vuole eccome.
Pazienza stesso ha affermato lo stupore e la fatica di riconoscersi diverso. E' immaginabile la fatica della moglie di conoscerlo e imparare ad amarlo anche così.


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Minchia questa è esperienza Senior da forumista!
> Ti ci potrebbero fare un contratto di lavoro...
> 
> Te lo immagini? Cercasi _Forumista Senior_ automunito, con esperienza pluriennale di cazzeggiamento su forum, ect...
> ...


bell'idea!

...mi fai riflettere....forse sono di nuovo intossicato da forum & co, 
...devo andare in vacanza al più presto


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì. Ma non mi interessa.
> Vero, falso, scrittore o narrazione autobiografica ...si fa sempore "come se..."
> 
> 
> ...




...stavo facendo un altro tipo discorso, quello che dici è giusto...


----------



## Old Il Ribelle (10 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> bell'idea!
> 
> ...mi fai riflettere....forse sono di nuovo intossicato da forum & co,
> ...devo andare in vacanza al più presto


Ma no...
hai avuto un'intuizione!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ciao


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Ma no...
> hai avuto un'intuizione!
> 
> 
> ...



may be...


----------



## brugola (10 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche io avevo pensato al suicidio o giù di lì.
> se la tua interpretazione è corretta, pensa che uomo meritevole di perdono


giuro che io l'ho letta e riletta come le sue paure fossero rivolte a quello che avrebbe fatto lui a lei.
mi sembra così strano sbagliare


----------



## Old Pazienza (10 Marzo 2009)

Non mi aspettavo che questo mio sfogo destasse un simile interesse.  Purtroppo, per me e per chiunque in questa vicenda ha sofferto con me o a causa mia, non è un falso. Magari tendo a essere enfatico nello scrivere ma la sostanza è quella che ho riportato nel post. Ci crediate o meno è andata proprio così. Ma liberi di dubitare, ovviamente: i dubbi, ora lo so, sono sempre legittimi. Anzi, sono n-e-c-e-s-s-a-r-i per evolversi, per andare oltre limitando i danni.
Sul rapporto con mia moglie posso solo dire che ci stiamo lavorando e il lavoro è impegnativo, spesso doloroso ma sincero.
Io ho dato il “la” al crescendo, non posso lamentarmi di nulla Sono stato l’utile idiota di chi voleva usarmi, è vero, ma è pure vero che mi sono messo io in condizione di esserlo, quindi, che senso ha prendersela con gli altri. L’importante è capirlo per tempo.
La mia piccola esperienza insegna che con i sentimenti propri o altrui non bisognerebbe scherzare mai
Mi si lasci correre questo moralismo da libro Cuore, ma ora mi sento così, in vena di professarlo, perché lo sento vero, lo percepisco come mio.
Il Cuore di Tenebra di conradiana memoria mi ha avvolto e lasciato un segno di cui avrei fatto volentieri a meno, ma che comunque ha avuto il merito di far emergere quello che rimestava dentro me da tempo.
Si riparte e si vedrà.
Vi terrò  aggiornati.


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Non mi aspettavo che questo mio sfogo destasse un simile interesse.  Purtroppo, per me e per chiunque in questa vicenda ha sofferto con me o a causa mia, non è un falso. Magari tendo a essere enfatico nello scrivere ma la sostanza è quella che ho riportato nel post. Ci crediate o meno è andata proprio così. Ma liberi di dubitare, ovviamente: i dubbi, ora lo so, sono sempre legittimi. Anzi, sono n-e-c-e-s-s-a-r-i per evolversi, per andare oltre limitando i danni.
> Sul rapporto con mia moglie posso solo dire che ci stiamo lavorando e il lavoro è impegnativo, spesso doloroso ma sincero.
> Io ho dato il “la” al crescendo, non posso lamentarmi di nulla Sono stato l’utile idiota di chi voleva usarmi, è vero, ma è pure vero che mi sono messo io in condizione di esserlo, quindi, che senso ha prendersela con gli altri. L’importante è capirlo per tempo.
> La mia piccola esperienza insegna che con i sentimenti propri o altrui non bisognerebbe scherzare mai
> ...


apprezza e dai il giusto riconoscimento alla donna che hai a fianco e che ha saputo mettere te davanti alla sua naturale sofferenza , dolore e delusione.
Puoi ripartire da qui. Direi che hai avuto un gran culo ma non sfidar più la sorte 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Auguri a te a tua moglie!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Non mi aspettavo che questo mio sfogo destasse un simile interesse. Purtroppo, per me e per chiunque in questa vicenda ha sofferto con me o a causa mia, non è un falso. Magari tendo a essere enfatico nello scrivere ma la sostanza è quella che ho riportato nel post. Ci crediate o meno è andata proprio così. Ma liberi di dubitare, ovviamente: i dubbi, ora lo so, sono sempre legittimi. Anzi, sono n-e-c-e-s-s-a-r-i per evolversi, per andare oltre limitando i danni.
> Sul rapporto con mia moglie posso solo dire che ci stiamo lavorando e il lavoro è impegnativo, spesso doloroso ma sincero.
> Io ho dato il “la” al crescendo, non posso lamentarmi di nulla Sono stato l’utile idiota di chi voleva usarmi, è vero, ma è pure vero che mi sono messo io in condizione di esserlo, quindi, che senso ha prendersela con gli altri. L’importante è capirlo per tempo.
> La mia piccola esperienza insegna che con i sentimenti propri o altrui non bisognerebbe scherzare mai
> ...


 Mi farebbe piacere leggerti e capire la tua tenebra e come hai potuto essere tanto diverso da te.


----------



## Old amarax (10 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> dici che le donne, se li tengono lo stesso, i fedifraghi??


 
Nooooooo....li cacciano fuori 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .
Benvenuto pazienza


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Non mi aspettavo che questo mio sfogo destasse un simile interesse. Purtroppo, per me e per chiunque in questa vicenda ha sofferto con me o a causa mia, non è un falso. Magari tendo a essere enfatico nello scrivere ma la sostanza è quella che ho riportato nel post. Ci crediate o meno è andata proprio così. Ma liberi di dubitare, ovviamente: i dubbi, ora lo so, sono sempre legittimi. Anzi, sono n-e-c-e-s-s-a-r-i per evolversi, per andare oltre limitando i danni.
> *Sul rapporto con mia moglie posso solo dire che ci stiamo lavorando e il lavoro è impegnativo, spesso doloroso ma sincero*.
> Io ho dato il “la” al crescendo, non posso lamentarmi di nulla Sono stato l’utile idiota di chi voleva usarmi, è vero, ma è pure vero che mi sono messo io in condizione di esserlo, quindi, che senso ha prendersela con gli altri. L’importante è capirlo per tempo.
> La mia piccola esperienza insegna che con i sentimenti propri o altrui non bisognerebbe scherzare mai
> ...


Sia in questo che nell'altro post non hai minimamente accennato a cosa provi, oltre alla riconoscenza, per tua moglie.

Non hai mai parlato di tuo AMORE per lei.

Fossi in te mi interrogherei ANCHE su questo, e considererei anche la possibilità che superata la crisi, se per tua moglie non provi quello, potresti ritrovarti nuovamente solo e senza neanche la possibilità (oddio, l'avresti ma ti sentiresti ancor più verme) di girarle le spalle e andar per la tua strada.

In soldoni, guarda bene dentro di te e cerca di capire, tu per primo, cosa ti aveva portato alle chat, cosa ti aveva allontanato da lei e cosa stavi cercando PER TE, al di là di aver incontrato una che voleva solo divertirsi.


----------



## Fedifrago (10 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> giuro che io l'ho letta e riletta come le sue paure fossero rivolte a quello che avrebbe fatto lui a lei.
> *mi sembra così strano sbagliare*


Eppure... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Anche io l'ho letta in chiave autolesionistica...


----------



## Old amarax (10 Marzo 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si potrebbe esser come dici tu...ma in tutto questo...*l'amore dov'è*?*Lui* correndo dalla moglie paignucolando...certo *non ne dimostra*...*e lei idem*...accogliendolo come un figlio....vabbè tanto non c'è da meravigliarsi....!!!


 
Ma dai! che ne sappiamo di come sta la moglie?


----------



## Lettrice (10 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ma dai! che ne sappiamo di come sta la moglie?



Infatti, o anche cosa le sia costato il perdono


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Eppure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anche perché tutta la vicenda risulta autolesionistica e autodistruttiva (come non poche delle storie di traditori 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anche se raramente ne sono consapevoli)


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Infatti, o anche cosa le sia costato il perdono


se vogliamo è anche presto per stilare un bilancio della faccenda... sono pochi mesi e non è affatto detto che la santa moglie alla fine, dopo averlo recuperato dal bidone, continui a tenerselo. fossi in pazienza incrocerei i maroni, oltre che le dita.


----------



## Iago (10 Marzo 2009)

*...se ti và....*



Pazienza ha detto:


> Non mi aspettavo che questo mio sfogo destasse un simile interesse.  Purtroppo, per me e per chiunque in questa vicenda ha sofferto con me o a causa mia, non è un falso. Magari tendo a essere enfatico nello scrivere ma la sostanza è quella che ho riportato nel post. Ci crediate o meno è andata proprio così. Ma liberi di dubitare, ovviamente: i dubbi, ora lo so, sono sempre legittimi. Anzi, sono n-e-c-e-s-s-a-r-i per evolversi, per andare oltre limitando i danni.
> Sul rapporto con mia moglie posso solo dire che ci stiamo lavorando e il lavoro è impegnativo, spesso doloroso ma sincero.
> Io ho dato il “la” al crescendo, non posso lamentarmi di nulla Sono stato l’utile idiota di chi voleva usarmi, è vero, ma è pure vero che mi sono messo io in condizione di esserlo, quindi, che senso ha prendersela con gli altri. L’importante è capirlo per tempo.
> La mia piccola esperienza insegna che con i sentimenti propri o altrui non bisognerebbe scherzare mai
> ...



...solo se ti và...si può sapere quanto tempo è durata la storia extra? e anche quanti anni avete tutti quanti, e se tua moglie aveva sentito che qualcosa non andava...chiedo solo per trovare delle conferme, le quali, credo, potrebbero aiutarti molto, anche perchè i problemi si affrontano praticamente, la filosofia a un certo punto deve cedere il passo.


----------



## Bruja (11 Marzo 2009)

*.....*

Mi permettete un po' di pagmatismo? 
In questa vicenda nulla é andato come ci si aspettava a monte...
Lui ha giocato un gioco in cui aveva carte perdenti, l'altra voleva l'azzardo sentimentale senza peduncoli o progetti, e la moglie, forse la sola che ha una sua corretta concezione di sé, ha deciso di perdonare "nonostante" tutto... ed il perché lo abbia fatto veramente non lo sapremo mai. 
Sono le dinamiche interne della coppia che decidono se e quando siano accettabili certe defezioni e quanto cambieranno il rapporto interno.
Lui ripeto, credeva di giocare il grande slam ed era solo una scopetta o un rubamazzo... ha frainteso chi stava dall'altra parte e forse l'ha malamente idealizzata o pensata coinvolta, al punto che é pateticamente caduto nello stalking. 
Bruja


----------



## Lettrice (11 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi permettete un po' di pagmatismo?
> In questa vicenda nulla é andato come ci si aspettava a monte...
> Lui ha giocato un gioco in cui aveva carte perdenti, l'altra voleva l'azzardo sentimentale senza peduncoli o progetti, e la moglie, forse la sola che ha una sua corretta concezione di sé, ha deciso di perdonare "nonostante" tutto... *ed il perché lo abbia fatto veramente non lo sapremo mai. *
> Sono le dinamiche interne della coppia che decidono se e quando siano accettabili certe defezioni e quanto cambieranno il rapporto interno.
> ...


Sicuramente per convenienza, che sia affettiva, economica, tutt'e due non importa.

Credo che se si decida di andare oltre perdonando un tale torto e' perche' comunque si son messi due pesi sulla bilancia e uno ha vinto...


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2009)

ci sta che questa donna , dopo tanti anni di matrimonio, assuma anche il ruolo di madre .e l'istinto di protezione verso la sofferenza di quest'uomo superi il dolore del tradimento .
credo che succeda più o meno questo quando ci si trova di fronte (e non è per nulla raro) al perdono che agli occhi estranei risulta quasi incomprensibile.
in molte donne c'è un indomabile indole alla protezione dell'uomo "fragile";
la moglie madre, sorella , amica è un gran rifugio


----------



## Grande82 (11 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ci sta che questa donna , dopo tanti anni di matrimonio, assuma anche il ruolo di madre .e l'istinto di protezione verso la sofferenza di quest'uomo superi il dolore del tradimento .
> credo che succeda più o meno questo quando ci si trova di fronte (e non è per nulla raro) al perdono che agli occhi estranei risulta quasi incomprensibile.
> in molte donne c'è un indomabile indole alla protezione dell'uomo "fragile";
> la moglie madre, sorella , amica è un gran rifugio


 concorderai che spesso è proprio l'uomo a sceglierla tale.... caratteristiche che lo riportano alla madre e non lo fanno uscire troppo dal suo essere peter pan...


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> concorderai che spesso è proprio l'uomo a sceglierla tale.... caratteristiche che lo riportano alla madre e non lo fanno uscire troppo dal suo essere peter pan...


in effetti sono gli uomini più deboli che questo cercano.poi gli viene a mancare la parte erotica del rapporto che cercano altrove....
una volta trovata ..pretenderebbero anche lì un appoggino ; non lo trovano e sbattono i piedi facendo i capricci


----------



## Grande82 (11 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti sono gli uomini più deboli che questo cercano.poi gli viene a mancare la parte erotica del rapporto che cercano altrove....
> una volta trovata ..pretenderebbero anche lì un appoggino .
> non lo trovano e sbattono i piedi facendo i capricci


 volendo estendere il discorso, il problema non viene anche dalle madri troppo chioccie, protettive, rassicuranti, anche ben oltre l'età della ragione e della responsabilità?
Non che un figlio vada maltrattato, ma trattarlo da adulto sarebbe un buon modo per spingerlo a trovarsi una moglie compagna e non moglie madre... o sbaglio?


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> volendo estendere il discorso, il problema non viene anche dalle madri troppo chioccie, protettive, rassicuranti, anche ben oltre l'età della ragione e della responsabilità?
> Non che un figlio vada maltrattato, ma trattarlo da adulto sarebbe un buon modo per spingerlo a trovarsi una moglie compagna e non moglie madre... o sbaglio?


 non lo so e ti ricordo che oggi è solo mercoledì


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo so e ti ricordo che oggi è solo mercoledì
















ma è giusto!! E' la domenica il giorno di riposo


----------



## Verena67 (11 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> concorderai che spesso è proprio l'uomo a sceglierla tale.... caratteristiche che lo riportano alla madre e non lo fanno uscire troppo dal suo essere peter pan...


 
e non siamo tutte madri dei nostri uomini?

Quando incominciamo ad essere figlie che nascono i problemi...!


----------



## Verena67 (11 Marzo 2009)

Io mi sento madre del mondo, a volte vorrei esserlo, un po' figlia, ma ahime' queste divagazioni si pagano.


----------



## Grande82 (11 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo so e ti ricordo che oggi è solo mercoledì


 la domenica ora sono impegnata!


----------



## Iago (11 Marzo 2009)

...insomma, è sempre colpa delle donne!!


----------



## Minerva (11 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> e non siamo tutte madri dei nostri uomini?
> 
> Quando incominciamo ad essere figlie che nascono i problemi...!


 ma credo che siamo madri e figlie a momenti alternati esattamente come loro sono padri e figli quando il rapporto è equilibrato


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Io mi sento madre del mondo, a volte vorrei esserlo, un po' figlia, ma ahime' queste divagazioni si pagano.


in che senso madre del mondo?


----------



## Old oscar (11 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti sono gli uomini più deboli che questo cercano.poi gli viene a mancare la parte erotica del rapporto che cercano altrove....
> una volta trovata ..pretenderebbero anche lì un appoggino ; non lo trovano e sbattono i piedi facendo i capricci


però, sai che la vedo esattamente come te ?

hai descritto la cosa in maniera davvero chiara 

brava !


----------



## Old Pazienza (11 Marzo 2009)

*Finale*

Un'ultima cosa.
Potrei aver dato l'impressione di provare del risentimento per la persona con cui ho vissuto questa storia di breve durata ma di contenuto intenso, andato ben oltre il suo banale significato apparente, perché intrecciatosi con malesseri ed insoddisfazioni preesistenti e mai risolti, da entrambe le parti.
Ciò è in parte vero, ma occorre operare una distinzione.

Sul piano emotivo - ahinoi, sempre così maledettamente complicato da gestire -, l'impatto è stato forte, e pertanto anche le sensazioni che ne sono scaturite (dall'invaghimento iniziale, all'innamoramento da me desiderato, sino al dolore conseguente al rifiuto ed alla rabbia per la frustazione patita) sono state assolutamente reali e cause di un piacere, prima, e di una sofferenza, poi, di cui porto tuttora i segni nel bene e nel male.   
Segni non indelebili, forse, ma tali da avermi rammentato - perché anni di vita matrimoniale e familiare mi avevano da questo punto di vista anestetizzato -, che le emozioni vanno senz'altro provate e non represse, ma anche gestite e, ove foriere di malessere, senza indugi dominate. Se lo si sa fare.
E questo mi resta: aprirsi, anche darsi, ma mai completamente, mai mettere in gioco le proprie poche certezze, i propri valori (per quanto risibile possa apparire questo sostantivo agli occhi di molti), la propria dignità personale. Mai.
Ora, in concreto, con quanta buona volontà ci si voglia mettere, è impossibile scindere il ricordo di questa donna dalle sofferenze che ella, volente o nolente, mi ha comunque inflitto.
Come si fa a non pensare come minimo con antipatia ed una discreta dose di risentimento a chi ci ha procurato un forte dolore, un grande disagio, anche familiare, un'indicibile impotenza per non aver potuto restituire i colpi subiti, così come la più antica, spaventosa ed immorale delle leggi degli uomini - quella del taglione - reclamava a gran voce?
Ma non possiamo permetterci di essere preda delle emozioni sino al punto di mettere in gioco non solo noi stessi ma anche le persone che ci circondano e che circondano l'altro, anch'esse incolpevoli, in uno spaventoso crescendo che rischierebbe di fare danni incalcolabili e che non sarebbe degno di persone civili, dotate di un minimo di raziocino e buon senso.
Di questo, grazie a Dio, mi sono reso conto per tempo e soprattutto mi sono intimamente convinto col tempo, parlandone, parlandone, parlandone sempre, sputando fuori tutto il micidiale veleno che si formava dentro di me.


Sul piano razionale, viceversa, la risposta è ben diversa.
Non vedo altri grandi responsabili in questa tragicomica situazione al di fuori di me stesso.
Quando ho raccontato a mia moglie, ai miei cari e ai miei amici più veri questa storia la loro reazione è stata di meraviglia. Erano tutti non tanto colpiti dalla cosa in se quanto dalla mia disarmante ingenuità mista ad infantilità.
Che cosa potevo mai aspettarmi da un'avventura extraconiugale nata su un sito per cuori solitari, con una persona sconosciuta, peraltro dichiaratamente infedele al marito, e che sin dall'inizio (ebbene si, perché da subito  lei mi aveva chiaramente posto le sue condizioni, che io peraltro trovavo assolutamente ragionevoli) non aveva nascosto di avere già una famiglia ed una vita sociale alle quali non intendeva affatto rinunziare?
Come potevo io, che in quel momento stavo tradendo mia moglie, arrogarmi il diritto di pretendere che questa estranea, che senza difficoltà tradiva  il coniuge con me, non facesse lo stesso anche col sottoscritto, con cui non aveva alcun tipo di rapporto se non quello "ludico" col quale avevamo iniziato?
Chi diavolo ero io per arrogarmi diritti su di lei e sulla sua vita?
Se io sono stato usato e mi sono fatto usare perché all'inizio mi piaceva esserlo, non posso mica prendermela con gli altri.  
Era la cosa più antica del mondo: giocare al corteggiamento, alla seduzione, al sesso, ma io, affettivamente ed emozionalmente irrisolto e fermo all'adolescenza, non ho saputo giocare perchè non so maneggiare i sentimenti.
Colpa sua? Onestamente: no. Altre le sue colpe (bugie, bugie, bugie, peraltro inutili e facilmente sbugiardabili, pronta anche a distruggere la serenità altrui per salvare la propria) ma questo proprio no.
Cercava un Dr Jekyll con cui trastullarsi, e s'è beccata invece il Mr Hyde del sottoscritto.
Per chiudere: doveva essere una storiella destinata a risolversi in poche sedute ginniche in posizione orizzontale, ma grazie alla personalità quanto meno fantasiosa del sottoscritto, accoppiata alle tresche da aspirante Madame Bovary della signora  s'è trasformata in una sintesi demenziale di Via col vento, Shining e Giovannona Coscialunga.
Una cosa che quando ci penso non so se ridere o piangere. Di vergogna.


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

cioè a dire ti dispiace di aver fatto la figura del pollo, più che di aver tradito tua moglie.
ti senti ferito nell'orgoglio maschio e non ti va giù.


----------



## Old oscar (11 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Sul piano emotivo - ahinoi, sempre così maledettamente complicato da gestire -, l'impatto è stato forte, e pertanto anche le sensazioni che ne sono scaturite (dall'invaghimento iniziale, all'innamoramento da me desiderato, sino al dolore conseguente al rifiuto ed alla rabbia per la frustazione patita) sono state assolutamente reali e cause di un piacere, prima, e di una sofferenza, poi, di cui porto tuttora i segni nel bene e nel male.
> Segni non indelebili, forse, ma tali da avermi rammentato - perché anni di vita matrimoniale e familiare mi avevano da questo punto di vista anestetizzato -, che le emozioni vanno senz'altro provate e non represse, ma anche gestite e, ove foriere di malessere, senza indugi dominate. Se lo si sa fare.


è andata bene, dai 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Se lei, invece di avventure avesse cercato un sostituto al marito, avrebbe ricambiato il tuo sentimento e forse a quest'ora avresti chiesto divorzio da tua moglie.

lo so, è difficile da fare, ma bisogna sempre cercare di fare distinzione fra i sentimenti veri e quelli indotti dagli ormoni.
Si crede di essersi innamorati ed invece è solamente il lavorio dell'ossitocina che circola nel nostro organismo.


----------



## Old Shine (11 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> sempre a porsi domande sulle faccende altrui...........
> 
> ma guardati un film romantico vah !


----------



## Old Shine (11 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Un'ultima cosa.
> Potrei aver dato l'impressione di provare del risentimento per la persona con cui ho vissuto questa storia di breve durata ma di contenuto intenso, andato ben oltre il suo banale significato apparente, perché intrecciatosi con malesseri ed insoddisfazioni preesistenti e mai risolti, da entrambe le parti.
> Ciò è in parte vero, ma occorre operare una distinzione.
> 
> ...


L'altra è stata onesta con te sei tu che ti sei illuso. Hai rischiato di fare un bel casino, ma per fortuna tua moglie, che evidentemente ti conosce, ha capito le tue debolezze e ti ha perdonato.

Tiriamo le somme: ti sei fatto una bella avventura, sei stato perdonato da tua moglie,  sei stato coccolato da tutti come "vittima" di te stesso.
Che cosa vuoi di più un oscar?


----------



## Old oscar (11 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> L'altra è stata onesta con te sei tu che ti sei illuso. Hai rischiato di fare un bel casino, ma per fortuna tua moglie, che evidentemente ti conosce, ha capito le tue debolezze e ti ha perdonato.
> 
> Tiriamo le somme: ti sei fatto una bella avventura, sei stato perdonato da tua moglie, sei stato coccolato da tutti come "vittima" di te stesso.
> Che cosa vuoi di più un oscar?


...............però,se sapeva gestire bene la cosa poteva continuare così, tenendole tutte due.............peccato...........


----------



## Fedifrago (11 Marzo 2009)

*Non posso che notare...*

Fiumi di parole dedicate all'altra o se va bene a se stesso. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Manco un accenno alla moglie, ai sentimenti per lei, a cosa può aver passato, provato e sofferto per arrivare a riaccoglierlo se non due righe nel post iniziale. 

	
	
		
		
	


	





La vedo male per il prosieguo.


----------



## brugola (11 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fiumi di parole dedicate all'altra o se va bene a se stesso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma la moglie l'ha perdonato


----------



## Old oscar (11 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fiumi di parole dedicate all'altra o se va bene a se stesso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh, si, quando si è assaggiato il cioccolato, ed è piaciuto, è difficile rimanere senza.

si spera per lui, che non gli ritorni la voglia, o, se ritorna, che si accontenti di surrogati.


----------



## Old oscar (11 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> noi no.
> lapidatelo finchè morte non lo separi


noooooooo !!!

chi è senza peccato scagli la prima pietra.....


( mah, questa frase l'ha già detta " qualcuno " e lo hanno messo in croce, forse è meglio tacere e farmi gli affari miei ............... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  +

ok . Lapidatelo !


----------



## Old Anna A (11 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


>


----------



## Old Pazienza (11 Marzo 2009)

*Eja, l'ultima, alalà*



Shine ha detto:


> L'altra è stata onesta con te sei tu che ti sei illuso.
> 
> Hai rischiato di fare un bel casino, ma per fortuna tua moglie, che evidentemente ti conosce, ha capito le tue debolezze e ti ha perdonato.
> 
> ...


Se l'altra è stata VERAMENTE onesta  e E SU TUTTO lo sa solo lei. Rispetto a me, sopratutto nel finale. è stata comunque pessima. Ho visto lacrime di coccodrillo, ho sentito parole sdolcinate, ho ingoiato tante di quelle bugie che se in quei giorni mi avessero fatto una gastroscopia avrebbero trovato lo stomaco pieno di palle. Devo darle atto, però, di aver mantenuto lucidità mentre io proiettavo il Film Luce, il che alla fine, a malincuore ma devo ammetterlo, ha giovato ad entrambi. Se non disinnescava erano cavoli amari. assolutamente gratuiti ed insensati peraltro. Mai messo in dubbio la sua intelligenza, come neppure il suo cinismo, le sue capacità affabulatorie e la sua naturale inclinazione per la menzogna. Cose che sulla mia metà oscura avevano una certa presa.

Si mia moglie mi ha perdonato (di mia moglie qui non parlo volutamente) ma non devo certo per questo ringraziare l'altra. Anzi nei giorni immediatamente successivi alla cosa,  spesso fantasticavo sull'andare da suo marito e chiedergli a bruciapelo: "senti lo sai che tu moglie ti tradisce" ? Poi pensavo che se suo marito lo sapeva, mi avrebbe risposto che non erano cavoli miei e se invece non lo sapeva non solo non mi avrebbe creduto - in questi casi una donna scaltra direbbe sempre che l'altro ci ha provato, lei ha rifiutato e l'altro ha dato fuori di matto - ma mi avrebbe, a ragione, pure menato. Se ora penso a questa scena rido veramente di gusto: ma come cavolo ci sono arrivato a pensare una cosa così. In realtà era perfettamente in linea con tutta una serie di altre meschinità che avevo già attuato in precedenza contro 'sta tipa e che a livello di stima personale mi hanno portato verso la coda della classifica. E'stata in sintesi una gara a chi fosse peggio dell'altro: non so chi di noi due alla fine possa essersi aggiudicato il titolo di campione del pessimo, ma senz'altro  mi sono fatto (dis)onore.

Coccolato come vittima non lo so,Di certo mi ero già reso conto che la mia testa abbisognava urgentemente di una revisione e che era meglio iniziarla subito. E così è stato. L'avventura è stata alla fine molto più banale di quanto non si possa pensare, assai lontana dalle Mille e una notte cui potesse auspicare la signora, e da me sempre vissuta con angoscia e senso di colpa.
Per chiudere, parafrasando liberamente Wallace: "Un'avventura stressante che non farò mai più".
Good bye


----------



## Bruja (11 Marzo 2009)

*vivaddio*



Pazienza ha detto:


> Se l'altra è stata VERAMENTE onesta e E SU TUTTO lo sa solo lei. Rispetto a me, sopratutto nel finale. è stata comunque pessima. Ho visto lacrime di coccodrillo, ho sentito parole sdolcinate, ho ingoiato tante di quelle bugie che se in quei giorni mi avessero fatto una gastroscopia avrebbero trovato lo stomaco pieno di palle. Devo darle atto, però, di aver mantenuto lucidità mentre io proiettavo il Film Luce, il che alla fine, a malincuore ma devo ammetterlo, ha giovato ad entrambi. Se non disinnescava erano cavoli amari. assolutamente gratuiti ed insensati peraltro. Mai messo in dubbio la sua intelligenza, come neppure il suo cinismo, le sue capacità affabulatorie e la sua naturale inclinazione per la menzogna. Cose che sulla mia metà oscura avevano una certa presa.
> 
> Si mia moglie mi ha perdonato (di mia moglie qui non parlo volutamente) ma non devo certo per questo ringraziare l'altra. Anzi nei giorni immediatamente successivi alla cosa, spesso fantasticavo sull'andare da suo marito e chiedergli a bruciapelo: "senti lo sai che tu moglie ti tradisce" ? Poi pensavo che se suo marito lo sapeva, mi avrebbe risposto che non erano cavoli miei e se invece non lo sapeva non solo non mi avrebbe creduto - in questi casi una donna scaltra direbbe sempre che l'altro ci ha provato, lei ha rifiutato e l'altro ha dato fuori di matto - ma mi avrebbe, a ragione, pure menato. Se ora penso a questa scena rido veramente di gusto: ma come cavolo ci sono arrivato a pensare una cosa così. In realtà era perfettamente in linea con tutta una serie di altre meschinità che avevo già attuato in precedenza contro 'sta tipa e che a livello di stima personale mi hanno portato verso la coda della classifica. E'stata in sintesi una gara a chi fosse peggio dell'altro: non so chi di noi due alla fine possa essersi aggiudicato il titolo di campione del pessimo, ma senz'altro mi sono fatto (dis)onore.
> 
> ...


E giusto per fare un'altra parafrasi: "Tanto rumore per nulla..."!!!
Alla fine però, circa la capacità di doppiezza umana, una lezione istruttiva l'hai avuta. Quando una persona cinica incontra una persona scettica, e se la raccontano, di solito pensano il peggio una dell'altra.... e tutto sommato hanno ragione. 
Comunque il bilancio é attivo, adesso sai che esistono persone così e che possono far diventare noi stessi così......
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Se l'altra è stata VERAMENTE onesta e E SU TUTTO lo sa solo lei. Rispetto a me, sopratutto nel finale. è stata comunque pessima. Ho visto lacrime di coccodrillo, ho sentito parole sdolcinate, ho ingoiato tante di quelle bugie che se in quei giorni mi avessero fatto una gastroscopia avrebbero trovato lo stomaco pieno di palle. Devo darle atto, però, di aver mantenuto lucidità mentre io proiettavo il Film Luce, il che alla fine, a malincuore ma devo ammetterlo, ha giovato ad entrambi. Se non disinnescava erano cavoli amari. assolutamente gratuiti ed insensati peraltro. Mai messo in dubbio la sua intelligenza, come neppure il suo cinismo, le sue capacità affabulatorie e la sua naturale inclinazione per la menzogna. Cose che sulla mia metà oscura avevano una certa presa.
> 
> Si mia moglie mi ha perdonato (di mia moglie qui non parlo volutamente) ma non devo certo per questo ringraziare l'altra. Anzi nei giorni immediatamente successivi alla cosa, spesso fantasticavo sull'andare da suo marito e chiedergli a bruciapelo: "senti lo sai che tu moglie ti tradisce" ? Poi pensavo che se suo marito lo sapeva, mi avrebbe risposto che non erano cavoli miei e se invece non lo sapeva non solo non mi avrebbe creduto - in questi casi una donna scaltra direbbe sempre che l'altro ci ha provato, lei ha rifiutato e l'altro ha dato fuori di matto - ma mi avrebbe, a ragione, pure menato. Se ora penso a questa scena rido veramente di gusto: ma come cavolo ci sono arrivato a pensare una cosa così. In realtà era perfettamente in linea con tutta una serie di altre meschinità che avevo già attuato in precedenza contro 'sta tipa e che a livello di stima personale mi hanno portato verso la coda della classifica. E'stata in sintesi una gara a chi fosse peggio dell'altro: non so chi di noi due alla fine possa essersi aggiudicato il titolo di campione del pessimo, ma senz'altro mi sono fatto (dis)onore.
> 
> ...


 Anche tu non scherzi con capacità affabulatorie ...ma di cosa sentivi il bisogno, quali erano le tue carenze non mi sembra tu abbia ancora parlato.
Se non risolvi questo nodo potresti solo cercare qualcun'altra che possa meglio corrispondere alle tue aspettative.


----------



## Bruja (11 Marzo 2009)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche tu non scherzi con capacità affabulatorie ...ma di cosa sentivi il bisogno, quali erano le tue carenze non mi sembra tu abbia ancora parlato.
> Se non risolvi questo nodo potresti solo cercare qualcun'altra che possa meglio corrispondere alle tue aspettative.


 
Il tutto con la speranza che la moglie perdoni ancora? Meglio capire una volta per tutte questo bisogno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (11 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il tutto con la speranza che la moglie perdoni ancora? Meglio capire una volta per tutte questo bisogno...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Anche le mogli hanno dei limiti...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Marzo 2009)

Ecco appunto.

Ho una perplessità su questa teoria (che non mi ha mai convinto) delle "carenze" intrinseche alla coppia.

Secondo me, non esiste la coppia perfetta dove le due personalità si incontrano a meraviglia durante tutte le vicende che sul lungo periodo possono impattare su una famiglia (lutti, malattie, problemi economici, familiari, etc.).

L'innamoramento fa da "lubrificante" agli ingranaggi,e questo a mio avviso è uno dei motivi per cui le coppie molto "innamorate"da un lato sono piu' forti, dall'altro piu' fragili, delle coppie piu' "quiete".

Io non ho mai avuto l'ambizione di trovare il partner ideale, né di essere il partner ideale.

Penso che piu' realisticamente il senso di responsabilità sostenga le scelte di due persone che si vogliono bene e insieme si sostengono di fronte alle intemperie della vita (specie quando ci sono figli).

Il resto mi sembra tutto ideologia.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ecco appunto.
> 
> Ho una perplessità su questa teoria (che non mi ha mai convinto) delle "carenze" intrinseche alla coppia.
> 
> ...


bisogna essere ambiziosi, altrimenti si sopravvive, non si vive.

cercare una persona con cui " sostenersi " nelle intemperie della vita non è " amore ". 
Una amicizia può benissimo fungere allo scopo. 
Non si coinvolge nessuno, non si fanno false dichiarazioni amorose e non si pretende fedeltà, perchè, l'amicizia, a differenza dell'amore, non prentende fedeltà.


----------



## Old Shine (12 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Se l'altra è stata VERAMENTE onesta  e E SU TUTTO lo sa solo lei. Rispetto a me, sopratutto nel finale. è stata comunque pessima. Ho visto lacrime di coccodrillo, ho sentito parole sdolcinate, ho ingoiato tante di quelle bugie che se in quei giorni mi avessero fatto una gastroscopia avrebbero trovato lo stomaco pieno di palle. Devo darle atto, però, di aver mantenuto lucidità mentre io proiettavo il Film Luce, il che alla fine, a malincuore ma devo ammetterlo, ha giovato ad entrambi. Se non disinnescava erano cavoli amari. assolutamente gratuiti ed insensati peraltro. Mai messo in dubbio la sua intelligenza, come neppure il suo cinismo, le sue capacità affabulatorie e la sua naturale inclinazione per la menzogna. Cose che sulla mia metà oscura avevano una certa presa.
> TROPPO FACILE SCARICARE LE TUE RESPONSABILITA' SU DI LEI, LE COSE LE AVETE FATTE IN DUE E LE MENZOGNE LE HAI RACCONTATE ANCHE TE,  CINICO SEI STATO ANCHE TE, O TI HA COSTRETTO, VIOLENTATO, ECC. ?
> COME FAI A PARLARE DI MENZOGNE E BUGIE? TU COSA RACCONTAVI A TUA MOGLIE PER COPRIRE LE TUE FUGHE ROMANTICHE?
> SEI TU CHE SEI ANDATO OLTRE I LIMITI TINGENDO DI ROSA QUALCOSA CHE DI ROMANTICO NON AVEVA NULLA, COSì MAGARI ILLUDENDOTI CHE TU AVESSI "SENTIMENTI PURI" TI SENTI MENO SPORCO DELL'ALTRA.
> ...


RINGRAZIA PER COME TI è ANDATA SECONDO ME UN LIETO FINE NON LO MERITAVI NEPPURE, MA NON PERCHè HAI TRADITO, PUò ACCADERE, MA PER I SENTIMENTI DI DISPREZZO E VENDETTA CHE HAI NEI CONFRONTI DELL'ALTRA, LA QUALE è STATA SINCERA E TI HA DONATO UNA BELLA AVVENTURA. 





 SEI STATO TU CHE NON HAI SAPUTO GESTIRE LA COSA.


----------



## Old Shine (12 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bisogna essere ambiziosi, altrimenti si sopravvive, non si vive.
> 
> cercare una persona con cui " sostenersi " nelle intemperie della vita non è " amore ".
> Una amicizia può benissimo fungere allo scopo.
> Non si coinvolge nessuno, non si fanno false dichiarazioni amorose e non si pretende fedeltà, perchè, l'amicizia, a differenza dell'amore, non prentende fedeltà.








  Completamente d'accordo!


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> RINGRAZIA PER COME TI è ANDATA SECONDO ME UN LIETO FINE NON LO MERITAVI NEPPURE, MA NON PERCHè HAI TRADITO, PUò ACCADERE, MA PER I SENTIMENTI DI DISPREZZO E VENDETTA CHE HAI NEI CONFRONTI DELL'ALTRA, LA QUALE è STATA SINCERA E TI HA DONATO UNA BELLA AVVENTURA.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mi si è aperto come uno spiraglio di luce.


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi si è aperto come uno spiraglio di luce.


eh (sospiro)


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh (sospiro)


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> *Se io sono stato usato e mi sono fatto usare perché all'inizio mi piaceva esserlo, non posso mica prendermela con gli altri. *
> Era la cosa più antica del mondo: giocare al corteggiamento, alla seduzione, al sesso, ma io, affettivamente ed emozionalmente irrisolto e fermo all'adolescenza, non ho saputo giocare perchè non so maneggiare i sentimenti.
> Colpa sua? Onestamente: no. Altre le sue colpe (bugie, bugie, bugie, peraltro inutili e facilmente sbugiardabili, pronta anche a distruggere la serenità altrui per salvare la propria) ma questo proprio no.
> Cercava un Dr Jekyll con cui trastullarsi, e s'è beccata invece il Mr Hyde del sottoscritto.
> ...


Pazienza  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  bella analisi la tua, niente vergogna, si scivola, ci si rialza.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bisogna essere ambiziosi, altrimenti si sopravvive, non si vive.
> 
> *cercare una persona con cui " sostenersi " nelle intemperie della vita non è " amore ". *
> *Una amicizia può benissimo fungere allo scopo. *
> Non si coinvolge nessuno, non si fanno false dichiarazioni amorose e non si pretende fedeltà, perchè, l'amicizia, a differenza dell'amore, non prentende fedeltà.




























  e qui siamo assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bisogna essere ambiziosi, altrimenti si sopravvive, non si vive.
> 
> cercare una persona con cui " sostenersi " nelle intemperie della vita non è " amore ".
> Una amicizia può benissimo fungere allo scopo.
> Non si coinvolge nessuno, non si fanno false dichiarazioni amorose e non si pretende fedeltà,* perchè, l'amicizia, a differenza dell'amore, non prentende fedeltà*.



Ma che dici?


----------



## Old oscar (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma che dici?


se tu ed io abbiamo un rapporto di amicizia non pretendo che tu non lo abbia anche con altri

se tu ed io abbiamo un rapporto di amore pretendo che tu non lo abbia anche con altri 

questo dico.

beh, sono felice che la cosa ti diverta, a volte ci divertiamo con le cose più strambe..


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

*Shine, io mi prendo tutta la responsabilità*

Ciao. Scusa perché ti scaldi tanto? Ti ho fatto qualcosa, per caso? E' una storia come tante, dai, non prenderla come una vicenda personale. Magari ti ricorda qualche brutta persona o qualche pessima esperienza. Del resto questo storie di corna sono tutte uguali lla fin fine: tristi, tristi, tristi. Pure un pò ridicole viste con la giusta distanza. Mi dispiace davvero se tocco qualche nervo scoperto, non volevo, devi credermi.




TROPPO FACILE SCARICARE LE TUE RESPONSABILITA' SU DI LEI, LE COSE LE AVETE FATTE IN DUE E LE MENZOGNE LE HAI RACCONTATE ANCHE TE, CINICO SEI STATO ANCHE TE, O TI HA COSTRETTO, VIOLENTATO, ECC. ?
Hai perfettamente ragione. Solo che se rileggi con serenità, noterai che come peggiore di tutta la vicenda mi sono definito io. Senza timore di smentita. E mi pare che un intero Forum me lo riconosca in standin ovation. E tale continuo  ritenermi. Le responsabilità sono solo mie, ci mancherebbe: io l'ho avvicinata per primo, io mi sono insinuato nella sua vita, io cercavo quela confidenza che lei, poverina, non voleva proprio concedermi, io ho insistito per vederla, io l'ho ossessionata per fare l'amore con lei, io le ho raccontato tutto di me, io non volevo aprire gli occhi quando lei mi diceva chiaramente di restare sempre con i piedi per terra, io le dicevo "ti amo" e non ricevevo risposte se non sguardi di compatimento, io solo scrivevo mail ed sms con messaggi amorosi, io solo le ho raccontato, tutto, dico tutto, della mia vita e della mia famiglia, io soltanto sono stato l'artefice di tutto. Avrei solo gradito che magari quando era palese che stessi partendo per la tangente lei, che se ne era senz'altro accorta e con la quale avevamo parlato di questo rischio di potenziale "scuffia" dall'inizio, - perché se ben ricordo, ma potrei sbagliare, perché tra i miei molti difetti vi è anche quello di avere una pessima memoria -, avesse subito chiuso e non avesse aspettato ancora per grattare il fondo del barile (peraltro c'era poco da grattare perchè la ditta del sottoscritto, sul piano ars amatoria, offre pochino in menu). Avrei forse anche gradito che quando le chiedevo se aveva altre relazioni in quel periodo lei mi avesse detto la verità: ovviamente c'era la certezza quasi assoluta che io non reggessi la cosa e la chiudessimo lì, ma forse, dico forse perché sono un uomo con poche certezze,pretendevo troppo. Insomma io la giustifico in tutto. Quasi. Spero solo che anche lei abbia capito me. Ma lo credo difficile: con tutte le cose brutte che le ho fatto, poverina. Di questo, poi, sono sinceramente mortificato. Fossero tutte bugie quelle sin qui scritte, si sappia che il mio dispiacere per la reazione animalesca è reale. Lo ripeto: è stata sfortunata lei a beccare un pazzo da legare come il sottoscritto. Non ci piove.


COME FAI A PARLARE DI MENZOGNE E BUGIE? TU COSA RACCONTAVI A TUA MOGLIE PER COPRIRE LE TUE FUGHE ROMANTICHE?
SEI TU CHE SEI ANDATO OLTRE I LIMITI TINGENDO DI ROSA QUALCOSA CHE DI ROMANTICO NON AVEVA NULLA, COSì MAGARI ILLUDENDOTI CHE TU AVESSI "SENTIMENTI PURI" TI SENTI MENO SPORCO DELL'ALTRA.
Sei una persona di grande intelligenza. E' un piacere leggerti. Solo che ripeto, forse presa da una incomprensibile rabbia, confondi i piani della questione. Io ho raccontato molte, troppe bugie a mia moglie, ma questo riguarda il rapporto tra me  e lei di cui in questa sede io per scelta non parlo. Lei peraltro, aveva un enorme rispetto del marito: me ne ha sempre parlato pochissimo, con sincera stima, preservandolo da ogni ipotetico dispiacere derivante dal fatto che lui potesse anche solo minimamente subdorare la tresca tra noi (ed anche con altri, devo a questo punto aggiungere alla luce di quanto emerso dopo). 
Sul carattere romantico della cosa, ho già detto sopra. Lo riconosco senza problemi: ero io in vena di Love Story 2009, non lei. Mai sentito una parola affettuosa uscire da quella bella bocca; cascasse il mondo, mai.
Io non mi sento meno sporco di nessuno: mi sento un uomo lercio che deve essere fortemente bastonato e punito ancora per tutto quello che si è permesso di fare.


CERTO AMMETTENDO DI AVERE QUALCHE PICCOLA COLPA PUOI GIOCARE IL RUOLO DI VITTIMA CHE TI PIACE TANTO. BRAVO VAI DAL MARITO, UMILIA LA PERSONA DI CUI TI ERI INNAMORATO, PER LA QUALE STAVI PER MANDARE IN ARIA LA TUA FAMIGLIA. SE è TANTO PESSIMA COME MAI TI SEI INNAMORATO TANTO? TI HA FATTO UNA STREGONERIA? 
Non ho amesso di avere solo qualche piccola colpa, Shine (uomo o donna che tu sia). Lo ripeto a costo di essere noioso: sono io la causa di tutto, la colpa è solo mia. e poi mai detto che lei fosse pessima; leggi bene, non ne parlo male mai, sul piano sostanziale. Su quello soggettivo si perché m'ha procurato dolore e soferenza, su malgrado, ma trovo che fosse una persona assolutamente piacevole, brillante, di compagnia e sensuale. Non adatta a me ma ciò non significa nulla, non trovi? Non sputo nei piatti in cui ho mangiato, pur se indigesti o con alimenti cui sono allergico. me lo diceva anche lei, sai: ti prendo tutto intero, nel bene e nel male. Perle di saggezza.

Coccolato come vittima non lo so, Di certo mi ero già reso conto che la mia testa abbisognava urgentemente di una revisione e che era meglio iniziarla subito. E così è stato. L'avventura è stata alla fine molto più banale di quanto non si possa pensare, assai lontana dalle Mille e una notte cui potesse auspicare la signora, e da me sempre vissuta con angoscia e senso di colpa. MENO MALE!!!

Mi spiego: la signora ha sempre fatto di tutto per farmi stare bene ed io sono stato bene con lei. Ripeto: piacevolissima compagnia, veramente. Putroppo la mia insicurezza, il mio analfabetismo sentimentale, la mia codardia, ma sopratutto questo noioso e stantio senso di colpa scaturente da una visione antica del mondo che da sempre mi accompagna (bene e male ben distinti,sai cose così, ormai desuete quasi fastidiose) non mi hanno fatto trarre dal nostro rapporto il meglio. ma lei è assolutamente incolpevole di questo. Sono certo che con le sue doti non avrà alcuna difficoltà a trovare, - sempre che lo voglia, perchè magari nel frattempo ha ritrovato serenità, cosa che le auguro di cuore -, un altra persona che sappia apprezzarne le molte qualità.




RINGRAZIA PER COME TI è ANDATA SECONDO ME UN LIETO FINE NON LO MERITAVI NEPPURE, MA NON PERCHè HAI TRADITO, PUò ACCADERE, MA PER I SENTIMENTI DI DISPREZZO E VENDETTA CHE HAI NEI CONFRONTI DELL'ALTRA, LA QUALE è STATA SINCERA E TI HA DONATO UNA BELLA AVVENTURA. 
SEI STATO TU CHE NON HAI SAPUTO GESTIRE LA COSA.
Se posso permettermi, ti faccio notare che ho motivato il residuale disprezzo con un mio eccesso di emotività laddove sul piano razionale ho già detto. e lo ripeto, che non ne provo più. Se non per me stesso e per ragioni mie personali, cui ella è assolutamente estranea. 
Quello che tu dici io l'ho riconosciuto apertamente. Nessun problema  a riconfermarlo. Quanto a parlare col marito, lo ripeto, mi vergogno come un ladro anche per averlo solo pensato e mi sento un grosso farbutto per esser stato in gardo di immaginarla una cosa così. Di questo non mi scuserò mai abbastanza con lei. 

cercare una persona con cui " sostenersi " nelle intemperie della vita non è " amore ". 
Una amicizia può benissimo fungere allo scopo. 
Non si coinvolge nessuno, non si fanno false dichiarazioni amorose e non si pretende fedeltà, perchè, l'amicizia, a differenza dell'amore, non prentende fedeltà.
La fedeltà, - ma forse io non sono il più titolato a parlarne - è richiesta anche nell'amicizia. Arriva anche nei rapporti amicali il momento della verità. e quando di accorgi che un amico su cui avevi riposto la tua fiducia  viene meno nel momento del bisogno, o ti scarica perchè non servi più ai suoi scopi, ci resti proprio male. Almeno io, che non so granchè della vita.


----------



## Bruja (12 Marzo 2009)

*certo ma...*



oscar ha detto:


> bisogna essere ambiziosi, altrimenti si sopravvive, non si vive.
> 
> cercare una persona con cui " sostenersi " nelle intemperie della vita non è " amore ".
> Una amicizia può benissimo fungere allo scopo.
> Non si coinvolge nessuno, non si fanno false dichiarazioni amorose e non si pretende fedeltà, perchè, l'amicizia, a differenza dell'amore, non prentende fedeltà.


 
... nell'amicizia se non si pretende la fedeltà (non esiste la gelosia amorosa) ci si aspetta comunque la lealtà. E quella attiene al comportamento non ai sentimenti attrattivi o seduttivi.
Bruja
Bruja


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... nell'amicizia se non si pretende la fedeltà (non esiste la gelosia amorosa) ci si aspetta comunque la lealtà. E quella attiene al comportamento non ai sentimenti attrattivi o seduttivi.
> Bruja
> Bruja


Vero.


----------



## Old oscar (12 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> ... nell'amicizia se non si pretende la fedeltà (non esiste la gelosia amorosa) ci si aspetta comunque la lealtà. E quella attiene al comportamento non ai sentimenti attrattivi o seduttivi.
> Bruja
> Bruja


 
certo, l'amicizia pretende maggior lealtà dell'amore.
l'amicizia è un sentimento più nobile dell'amore ed anche più morale.

se sono una persona leale non posso essere amico di una persona illeale.

in amore invece, se sono una persona leale, ma mi innnamoro di una persona illeale, potrò soffrirne ( se scopro la sua illealtà ) ma non posso farci nulla, lo amo ugualmente ( sempre che sia amore, quello che provo, e non altro ).


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> certo, l'amicizia pretende maggior lealtà dell'amore.
> *l'amicizia è un sentimento più nobile dell'amore ed anche più morale.*
> 
> se sono una persona leale non posso essere amico di una persona illeale.
> ...


 guarda che sono le persone a rendere nobile uno e l'altro indifferentemente


----------



## Old oscar (12 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> guarda che sono le persone a rendere nobile uno e l'altro indifferentemente


 
non è questo il discorso che si sta facendo, si parla dei sentimenti in sè.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> se tu ed io abbiamo un rapporto di amicizia non pretendo che tu non lo abbia anche con altri
> 
> se tu ed io abbiamo un rapporto di amore pretendo che tu non lo abbia anche con altri
> 
> ...


Guarda che si tradiscono partners cosi' come si tradiscono amici.

Non e' una questione di pretesa, ma se considero una persona amica presuppongo che sia leale e non tradisca la mia fiducia.

Non e' questione di avere rapporti di qualunque tipo con altri il tradimento e' ben altro


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> certo, l'amicizia pretende maggior lealtà dell'amore.
> l'amicizia è un sentimento più nobile dell'amore ed anche più morale.
> 
> *se sono una persona leale non posso essere amico di una persona illeale.*
> ...


Ancora d'accordo con te. Sarò impazzita?


----------



## Grande82 (12 Marzo 2009)

*pazienza*

Pazienza..... magari post un pò meno lunghi!?!?!? Non tutti siamo appunto dotati di infinita pazienza...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Pazienza..... magari post un pò meno lunghi!?!?!? Non tutti siamo appunto dotati di infinita pazienza...


ha condensato il suo pensiero in pochi post e poi ci ha dato l'addio.


ps. secondo me torna perché è incazzato nero e alla moglie non può dire che lo è perchè gli manca l'altra...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bisogna essere ambiziosi, altrimenti si sopravvive, non si vive.
> 
> cercare una persona con cui " sostenersi " nelle intemperie della vita non è " amore ".
> Una amicizia può benissimo fungere allo scopo.
> Non si coinvolge nessuno, non si fanno false dichiarazioni amorose e non si pretende fedeltà, perchè, l'amicizia, a differenza dell'amore, non prentende fedeltà.


 
a me sembra piu' amore, piu' limpido e cristallino, di sviolinate e cuoricini.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me sembra piu' amore, piu' limpido e cristallino, di sviolinate e cuoricini.


Però è vero, un'amicizia può supplire, o tante amicizie...


----------



## Verena67 (12 Marzo 2009)

Gli amici sono amici, la famiglia è famiglia.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Gli amici sono amici, la famiglia è famiglia.


Gli amici sono gli amici, la famiglia è la famiglia, l'amore è l'amore...


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Gli amici sono gli amici, la famiglia è la famiglia, l'amore è l'amore...


Ma l'amore e' anche mutuo supporto, morale e non.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma l'amore e' anche mutuo supporto, morale e non.


Anche. Ma non solo.


----------



## Lettrice (12 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Anche. Ma non solo.



Nessuno dice che sia SOLO quello...


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ha condensato il suo pensiero in pochi post e poi ci ha dato l'addio.
> 
> 
> ps. secondo me torna perché è incazzato nero e alla moglie non può dire che lo è perchè gli manca l'altra...


Ciao. Veramente non ho alcuna intenzione di fuggire via. Se sono entrato e ho raccontato è per essere anche giudicato. Altrimenti me ne stavo fuori.  Non sono più rabbioso, fortunatamente, la rabbia mi ha già sottratto un cumulo di energie psichiche e vitali. Si è placata. Sono triste, in crisi con me stesso, ho rimesso e sto mettendo in discussione tutta la mia vita, dalla a alla z, ma non mi manca l'altra in se. Può sedurmi ancora  l'idea di un Altra Ideale, - perché può sedurmi l'idea di un'ALTRA VITA tout court ,  ma quell'altra di certo no. Non avrebbe più senso. Per entrambi. Troppo diversi, troppe incomprensioni, troppe cattiverie da ambo le parti, troppo dolore, almeno per me.  Una donna con indubbie qualità  ma che a me fa male. 
Scrivo molto perché mi viene. Se annoio, basta saltare.


----------



## Iris (12 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Ciao. Veramente non ho alcuna intenzione di fuggire via. Se sono entrato e ho raccontato è per essere anche giudicato. Altrimenti me ne stavo fuori. Non sono più rabbioso, fortunatamente, la rabbia mi ha già sottratto un cumulo di energie psichiche e vitali. Si è placata. Sono triste, in crisi con me stesso, ho rimesso e sto mettendo in discussione tutta la mia vita, dalla a alla z, ma non mi manca l'altra in se. Può sedurmi ancora l'idea di un Altra Ideale, - perché può sedurmi l'idea di un'ALTRA VITA tout court , ma quell'altra di certo no. Non avrebbe più senso. Per entrambi. Troppo diversi, troppe incomprensioni, troppe cattiverie da ambo le parti, troppo dolore, almeno per me. Una donna con indubbie qualità ma che a me fa male.
> Scrivo molto perché mi viene. Se annoio, basta saltare.


Insomma, siccome altro non si ha, con la moglie si va a letto?
Se è così, passatala delusione con l'amante poco dedita ed innamorata, ti andrai cercando qualche altra evasione eroticosentimentale.
Se scegli tua moglie, la devi scegliere per amore, non perchè è in fondo una brava donna che se lo merita.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Se scegli tua moglie, la devi scegliere per amore, non perchè è in fondo una brava donna che se lo merita.


La teoria dice così, la pratica beh...


----------



## Old Anna A (12 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Ciao. Veramente non ho alcuna intenzione di fuggire via. Se sono entrato e ho raccontato è per essere anche giudicato. Altrimenti me ne stavo fuori. Non sono più rabbioso, fortunatamente, la rabbia mi ha già sottratto un cumulo di energie psichiche e vitali. Si è placata. Sono triste, in crisi con me stesso, ho rimesso e sto mettendo in discussione tutta la mia vita, dalla a alla z, ma non mi manca l'altra in se. Può sedurmi ancora l'idea di un Altra Ideale, - perché può sedurmi l'idea di un'ALTRA VITA tout court , ma quell'altra di certo no. Non avrebbe più senso. Per entrambi. Troppo diversi, troppe incomprensioni, troppe cattiverie da ambo le parti, troppo dolore, almeno per me. Una donna con indubbie qualità ma che a me fa male.
> Scrivo molto perché mi viene. Se annoio, basta saltare.


a me non annoi. anzi, mi farebbe piacere che tu continuassi a condividere con noi la tua crisi personale.


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

*Sinceramente*



Il Ribelle ha detto:


> Questa è un'ottima domanda!
> Vediamo se Pazienza ci risponde con sincerità...


no. Se fossi stato capace, come fanno in tanti da che mondo è mondo, di applicare quel meccanismo così detestato ma così funzionale, di tenere due piedi in due scarpe, non lo avrei fatto.
La mia fragilità emotiva contingente, il senso di colpa che sempre mi accompagna nel fare cose astrattamente cattive (tradire, la vivo sul piano conscio come una cosa brutta) nei rapporti sentimentali (ho un orchestra in testa, come si suol dire) il terrore di essere scoperto e subire le conseguenze mi hanno sempre limitato. Non per colpa di lei è stata così sofferta. Lei è stata lo specchio dei miei incubi.


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

*Oscar hai ragione*



MK ha detto:


> La teoria dice così, la pratica beh...


MK hai ragione pure tu.
Una volta scelta, però, anche SENZA amore credo che sincerità, rispetto e comprensione siano dovute.
A parole. Nei fatti è facile comportarsi da schifo e non pentirsene mai. Se mia moglie avesse fatto questo a me, credo che non sarei riuscito a perdonarla. mai.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (12 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Un'ultima cosa.
> Potrei aver dato l'impressione di provare del risentimento per la persona con cui ho vissuto questa storia di breve durata ma di contenuto intenso, andato ben oltre il suo banale significato apparente, perché intrecciatosi con malesseri ed insoddisfazioni preesistenti e mai risolti, da entrambe le parti.
> Ciò è in parte vero, ma occorre operare una distinzione.
> 
> ...


ho vissuto esattamente quanto tu dici una storia molto coinvolgente (nella sua semplice avulsione dalla quotidianità). anche io ero pronto (credevo...) a lasciare tutto. sono stato, come te, rifiutato. Ho tagliato ogni contatto e provato mesi di dolore, lacerante, e nel frattempo con la scusa del lavoro mi sono allontanato anche dalla famiglia per settimane e settimane, per capire cosa era successi dentro di me. Non ho detto nulla a mia moglie, mi sarei ucciso piuttosto. ho gestito il mio dolore e mano a mano che sono tornato in famiglia e che ho ricominciato a donarmi ho trovato una persona ancora lì, pronta a riprendere il cammino da dove io, stupidamente, l'avevo interrotto. è stata durissima ma è stato anche come riacquistare la vista e capire la reale "sostanza" delle persone. Nemmeno nei momenti in cui - con la mia furia iconoclasta - ho cercato di uccidere il mio rapporto mia moglie ha mai dubitato e quando mi sono di nuovo sentito di nuovo pronto  pronto lei era li... e ora siamo di nuovo una cosa sola (grazie a lei... ed alla sua grande prova d'amore). Il cielo mi ha punito per questo stupido comportamento, e l'anno passato si è concluso con grosse disgrazie, che avrei voluto che mia moglie non sopprtasse davvero mai. Adesso sono al suo fianco, come mai in passato, e spero che, lentamente, con gli anni possa anche perdonarmi un giorno per tutto questo.... nulla.... che io - in maniera molto sapiente - ho ammantato di immenso - ma che di immenso non aveva proprio nessuna caratteristica. Un abbraccio e buona fortuna

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old Alexantro (12 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza porta pazienza


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so te, ma a me pare che lui stesso ammetta che se non avesse avuto la moglie che lo aiutava avrebbe fatto cose di cui per pentirsi per tutta la vita.
> non credo intendesse un mazzo di fiori


Voglio chiarirla questa cosa.
Sarei andato da marito.
Sperando di rovinarle il matrimonio.
Non le avrei mai torto un capello.
Mai e poi mai.


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

Iago ha detto:


> ...ma scrive in un suo modo particolare!!
> entrate tra le righe...
> -non sarà stato stalking
> -non sarà stato tutt' st'amore folle (meno che mai dalla tipa!)
> ...


Sei un uomo molto intelligente. Tra i molti sbagli commessi in passato, c'è stato anche quello di emetere troppi giudizi affrettati sul mondo circostante enza vedere il putridume che alberga in me. 
Su questo pure si sta lavorando, a fatica.


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non considero la moglie che ha perdonato una cretina... direi tanto di cappello, io non ci sarei mai riuscita e avrei buttato tutto all'aria, forse commettendo lo stesso errore che stava per commettere lui.
> 
> Non e' solo questione di farsi i cavoli propri e poi tornare all'ovile... certe volte si scivola


Grazie, tengo fuori mia moglie da questa storia per scelta. Si parla di me e dei miei errori. Non di lei e dell'altra poverina che mi ha incontrato sulla sua strada


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sì. Ma non mi interessa.
> Vero, falso, scrittore o narrazione autobiografica ...si fa sempore "come se..."
> 
> 
> ...


Hai toccato IL CUORE della cosa. 
Questo che scrivi tu è IL SENSO del thread, credo.
Jekyll e Hyde.
Lo scopro io e lo scopre mia moglie: ed è dura per entrambi.


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti sono gli uomini più deboli che questo cercano.poi gli viene a mancare la parte erotica del rapporto che cercano altrove....
> una volta trovata ..pretenderebbero anche lì un appoggino ; non lo trovano e sbattono i piedi facendo i capricci


E' vero. Almeno per me.


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> cioè a dire ti dispiace di aver fatto la figura del pollo, più che di aver tradito tua moglie.
> ti senti ferito nell'orgoglio maschio e non ti va giù.


No, non mi sento ferito nell'orgoglio di maschio (sono il primo a dire che sono un pessimo amante, tra l'altro ed ho un carattere impossibile). Forse ho altre qualità, se si cerca col lanternino.  Mi sento mortificato per aaver anche solo fantasticato di poter andare a rovinare l vita di questa persona con la delazione, la spiata al marito. Non mi sento ferito, mi faccio schifo è molto diverso.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Mi sento mortificato per aaver anche solo fantasticato di poter andare a rovinare l vita di questa persona con la delazione, la spiata al marito. Non mi sento ferito, mi faccio schifo è molto diverso.


Adesso non esagerare però... su...


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Fiumi di parole dedicate all'altra o se va bene a se stesso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non parlo di lei per scelta.
Il prosieguo è sempre incerto.


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Anche tu non scherzi con capacità affabulatorie ...ma di cosa sentivi il bisogno, quali erano le tue carenze non mi sembra tu abbia ancora parlato.
> Se non risolvi questo nodo potresti solo cercare qualcun'altra che possa meglio corrispondere alle tue aspettative.


Ci sto lavorando col giusto supporto.
Ma non sarà una passeggiata ....


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> a me sembra piu' amore, piu' limpido e cristallino, di sviolinate e cuoricini.


Eppure le sviolinate, i cuoricini e le campanelline che fanno din don sono la cosa che più mi mancava negli anni e più ho cercato nei mesi scorsi.
Cotta adolescenziale, reazione chimica, obnubilamento
Ad un prezzo esageratamente alto. Occorre imparare a bilanciare, gestire emozioni troppo a lungo represse.


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Insomma, siccome altro non si ha, con la moglie si va a letto?
> Se è così, passatala delusione con l'amante poco dedita ed innamorata, ti andrai cercando qualche altra evasione eroticosentimentale.
> Se scegli tua moglie, la devi scegliere per amore, non perchè è in fondo una brava donna che se lo merita.


Si, è vero. E' proprio vero.


----------



## MK (12 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> gestire emozioni troppo a lungo represse.


L'errore sta lì, nella repressione. Bisognerebbe comprenderne le motivazioni.


----------



## Old Shine (12 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Ciao. Scusa perché ti scaldi tanto? Ti ho fatto qualcosa, per caso? E' una storia come tante, dai, non prenderla come una vicenda personale. Magari ti ricorda qualche brutta persona o qualche pessima esperienza. Del resto questo storie di corna sono tutte uguali lla fin fine: tristi, tristi, tristi. Pure un pò ridicole viste con la giusta distanza. Mi dispiace davvero se tocco qualche nervo scoperto, non volevo, devi credermi.


Hai ragione, la tua storia tocca nervi scoperti. Tanto tempo fa prima di sposare mio marito ho avuto un lungo fidanzamento con un altro. Riassumendo la storia è entrata in crisi, avrei dovuto troncare, ma ero una ragazzina ed agivo da ragazzina. Così, classico, sentendomi trascurata, ho iniziato una storia con un altro, prima era la spalla su cui piangere, poi è iniziata la tresca. All'inizio era lui che frenava me dicendo che non voleva rapporti seri. Io dopo un pò ho lasciato entrambi ricominciando ad uscire e frequentare gente, ho anche cambiato città per lavoro. Al che l'altro è impazzito letteralmente, mi ha "sputtanata" con tutti, ha fatto si che tutti mi odiassero passando lui da vittima ed io da carnefice, ha detto che in altri tempi sarei stata bruciata sul rogo, è andato dai miei a dire falsità su di me (che mi drogavo, che ero ninfomane, che facevo le orge, ecc...), ha detto al mio ex (ed alla di lui famiglia) che lo tradivo con lui ed altre bassezze che non mi va neppure di raccontare.
Pochi giorni prima ero tutto, la più dolce, la più sensibile, la più bella, la sua dea, improvvisamente mi ero trasformata nell'essere più disgustoso della terra.
In realtà era lui il disgustoso che non si era accorto che aveva approfittato della mia debolezza, della mia sofferenza, dell'agonia in cui viveva il mio precedente rapporto che era stato lungo, intenso , romantico ed indimenticabile.
Ora ti ho capito meglio. Ti dico solo, sono certa che se lei piangeva non erano lacrime di coccodrillo, che se lei diceva bugie è perchè non sapeva neppure più lei quale fosse la verità, magari era cinica per non cadere a pezzi (come succedeva nel mio caso che non ricordavo più quali fossero le bugie e quale la verità).
 Magari è una persona confusa, magari è insicura, chissà, ma, ripeto, ti è andata benissimo, non rovinare i bei momenti passati con la rabbia e fai frutto dell'esperienza vissuta.
In bocca al lupo.


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Hai ragione, la tua storia tocca nervi scoperti. Tanto tempo fa prima di sposare mio marito ho avuto un lungo fidanzamento con un altro. Riassumendo la storia è entrata in crisi, avrei dovuto troncare, ma ero una ragazzina ed agivo da ragazzina. Così, classico, sentendomi trascurata, ho iniziato una storia con un altro, prima era la spalla su cui piangere, poi è iniziata la tresca. All'inizio era lui che frenava me dicendo che non voleva rapporti seri. Io dopo un pò ho lasciato entrambi ricominciando ad uscire e frequentare gente, ho anche cambiato città per lavoro. Al che l'altro è impazzito letteralmente, mi ha "sputtanata" con tutti, ha fatto si che tutti mi odiassero passando lui da vittima ed io da carnefice, ha detto che in altri tempi sarei stata bruciata sul rogo, è andato dai miei a dire falsità su di me (che mi drogavo, che ero ninfomane, che facevo le orge, ecc...), ha detto al mio ex (ed alla di lui famiglia) che lo tradivo con lui ed altre bassezze che non mi va neppure di raccontare.
> Pochi giorni prima ero tutto, la più dolce, la più sensibile, la più bella, la sua dea, improvvisamente mi ero trasformata nell'essere più disgustoso della terra.
> In realtà era lui il disgustoso che non si era accorto che aveva approfittato della mia debolezza, della mia sofferenza, dell'agonia in cui viveva il mio precedente rapporto che era stato lungo, intenso , romantico ed indimenticabile.
> Ora ti ho capito meglio. Ti dico solo, sono certa che se lei piangeva non erano lacrime di coccodrillo, che se lei diceva bugie è perchè non sapeva neppure più lei quale fosse la verità, magari era cinica per non cadere a pezzi (come succedeva nel mio caso che non ricordavo più quali fossero le bugie e quale la verità).
> ...


Shine, 
io ti ringrazio. Le cose devono sempre chiudersi dove hanno avuto inizio, è la perfezione dela circolarità.
Auguro sinceramente ogni bene anche a te ed alla tua famiglia, - credimi ! -, e poiché capisco perfettamente come ti devi essere sentita quando quel ragazzo ha fatto quelle cose immonde - che in parte ho fatto anche io e che Iddio mi fulmini se non me pento ogni qual volta guardo questa faccia da pover'uomo allo specchio e per le quali continuo a svegliarmi di notte di soprassalto per la vergogna, credimi -, ti invito col cuore a dimenticare e perdonare, se puoi. Sapendo che lo puoi fare tu, posso sperare che lo potrà fare anche lei. Vorrei averla qui per dirle in faccia: mi spiace, mi spiace, mi spiace. E vorrei inginocchiarmi e baciare i piedi di mia moglie e chiedere perdono, perdono, perdono. Ho fatto solo male. Ho pensato che al male subito, da me scatenato, si rispondesse con altro male. Non capivo che quel male era autoinflitto, mi autoconvincevo del contario, mentre in realtà, lei era solo lo specchio della mia anima .... non lo vedevo, non ero lucido,non capivo niente.
Possiate tu e lei trovare la serenità.


----------



## Old Shine (12 Marzo 2009)

Io la serenità l'ho ritrovata da un pezzo e devo dire anche grazie a lui. Nel proseguo della mia vita sono stata molto più attenta nel testare chi avevo davanti e soprattutto ho toccato con mano come l'essere infedeli sia innanzitutto un'infedeltà verso noi stessi, verso i nostri principi ed i nostri sentimenti.
Col mio ex ora siamo amici, paradossalmente alla fine è stato lui a riaffrancare la mia immagine con gli altri difendendomi con tutti, peccato che io abbia tradito lui con un verme come l'altro. Il mio ex poteva darmi il colpo finale, ma non lo ha fatto, mi ha capita meglio di chiunque altro anche se la storia è finita.
Smettila di crocefiggerti e passa oltre, accetta le tue debolezze ed il fatto che a ognuno di noi può prendere un periodo di seminfermità mentale.
Concentrati sul tuo rapporto.
Io non sono stata mai più infedele.


----------



## Bruja (12 Marzo 2009)

*Pazienza*

Fossi inte dedicherei una certa attenzione al post di bastardo dentro... ci sono i prodromi degli errori più classici di un tradimento nato ideale e finito rovinosamente banale.
Bruja


----------



## Iago (12 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Sei un uomo molto intelligente. Tra i molti sbagli commessi in passato, c'è stato anche quello di emetere troppi giudizi affrettati sul mondo circostante enza vedere il putridume che alberga in me.
> Su questo pure si sta lavorando, a fatica.



grazie, ma non esagerare dai...anzi direi che sei un pochino esagerato 

	
	
		
		
	


	





tutti abbiamo una parte scura (e grazie a Dio, in alcuni casi...), non devi punirti da solo esageratamente, anzi devi riprenderti subito proprio in onore a quelle fortune che hai avuto, tra le quali la franchezza spietata della tipa, oltre e non da meno, la comprensione di tua moglie. 

...stai già a posto, non sprecare energie....dimentica e rimuovi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che si tradiscono partners cosi' come si tradiscono amici.
> 
> Non e' una questione di pretesa, ma se considero una persona amica presuppongo che sia leale e non tradisca la mia fiducia.
> 
> Non e' questione di avere rapporti di qualunque tipo con altri il tradimento e' ben altro





Verena67 ha detto:


> a me sembra piu' amore, piu' limpido e cristallino, di sviolinate e cuoricini.





Verena67 ha detto:


> Gli amici sono amici, la famiglia è famiglia.





Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma l'amore e' anche mutuo supporto, morale e non.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Marzo 2009)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ho vissuto esattamente quanto tu dici una storia molto coinvolgente (nella sua semplice avulsione dalla quotidianità). anche io ero pronto (credevo...) a lasciare tutto. sono stato, come te, rifiutato. Ho tagliato ogni contatto e provato mesi di dolore, lacerante, e nel frattempo con la scusa del lavoro mi sono allontanato anche dalla famiglia per settimane e settimane, per capire cosa era successi dentro di me. Non ho detto nulla a mia moglie, mi sarei ucciso piuttosto. ho gestito il mio dolore e mano a mano che sono tornato in famiglia e che ho ricominciato a donarmi ho trovato una persona ancora lì, pronta a riprendere il cammino da dove io, stupidamente, l'avevo interrotto. è stata durissima ma è stato anche come riacquistare la vista e capire la reale "sostanza" delle persone. Nemmeno nei momenti in cui - con la mia furia iconoclasta - ho cercato di uccidere il mio rapporto mia moglie ha mai dubitato e quando mi sono di nuovo sentito di nuovo pronto pronto lei era li... e ora siamo di nuovo una cosa sola (grazie a lei... ed alla sua grande prova d'amore). Il cielo mi ha punito per questo stupido comportamento, e l'anno passato si è concluso con grosse disgrazie, che avrei voluto che mia moglie non sopprtasse davvero mai. Adesso sono al suo fianco, come mai in passato, e spero che, lentamente, con gli anni possa anche perdonarmi un giorno per tutto questo.... nulla.... che io - in maniera molto sapiente - ho ammantato di immenso - ma che di immenso non aveva proprio nessuna caratteristica. Un abbraccio e buona fortuna
> 
> bastardo dentro


Sono contenta che tu sia arrivato a questa comprensione.
E' sempre un piacere leggerti.
Un abbraccio forte.


----------



## Old Pazienza (12 Marzo 2009)

*Bastardo dentro*

non ho altro da dirti se non grazie di cuore.
Qualunque altro commento stonerebbe di fronte alla sincerità e all'amore che traspaiono dal tuo post.
Mi auguro di tutto cuore di trovare la nel mio rapporto matrimoniale lo stesso amore e la stessa serenità che voi dimostrate di aver raggiunto.
Io ce la metterò tutta, mia moglie già lo sta facendo da prima di me. Sono rimasto indietro. Spero e voglio recuperare il tempo ed i sentimenti perduti. Prima che sia tardi, perchè come tu ben sai, il dolore, quello vero, quello contro il quale non c'è che da pregare se si ha il dono delle fede, è sempre dietro l'angolo.
Ricambio il tuo affettuoso abbraccio.
Grazie sinceramente


----------



## Verena67 (13 Marzo 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> Insomma, siccome altro non si ha, con la moglie si va a letto?
> Se è così, passatala delusione con l'amante poco dedita ed innamorata, ti andrai cercando qualche altra evasione eroticosentimentale.
> Se scegli tua moglie, la devi scegliere per amore, *non perchè è in fondo una brava donna che se lo merita*.


 
scusate se esco fuori dai cori un po' buonisti e immaginifici (BD non volermene) ma sarebbe già un inizio!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (13 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma basta con 'sta umanità, avanti.
> sbagliare sarà pure umano, ma non mi pare che lui sia andato col cuore in mano a chiedere perdono alla moglie perché si è reso conto della stronzata che stava facendo. l'amante (o meglio, quello che LUI credeva fosse un'amante ma che in realtà era una che lo vedeva come un enorme dildo) gli ha dato delle sonore manate in faccia e SOLO dopo essersi rassegnato e aver capito che non c'era trippa per gatti è andato a piangere dalla moglie. ma ancora non l'ha fatto perché pentito, ma perché triste.
> ma stiamo scherzando?


 
ma quato ci godono le donne quando i maschietti traditori prendono schiaffi?!?!?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusate se esco fuori dai cori un po' buonisti e immaginifici (BD non volermene) ma sarebbe già un inizio!!


 Concordo.
Inizio...


----------



## Old oscar (14 Marzo 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda che si tradiscono partners cosi' come si tradiscono amici.
> 
> Non e' una questione di pretesa, ma se considero una persona amica presuppongo che sia leale e non tradisca la mia fiducia.
> 
> Non e' questione di avere rapporti di qualunque tipo con altri il tradimento e' ben altro


si, certo, ma l'amicizia non vuole l'esclusività l'amore si.
per cui se ho rapporti amorosi con più di una persona agisco da traditore mentre se ho rapporti di amicizia con più di una persona non agisco da traditore.

il tradimento è, anche altro, ma è, anche questo.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Marzo 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Gli amici sono gli amici, la famiglia è la famiglia, l'amore è l'amore...


bella questa distinzione.

se con io mio partner mando solamente avanti un progetto di famiglia, pago il mutuo, faccio figli, accantono risparmi etc. etc. ma non mi fa più ribollire il sangue  quando siamo in intimità allora il mio parter è pur sempre la mia famiglia m al'amore ( quello passionale ), non fàpiùparte della mia famiglia. 
Sarà un'altra tipologia di amore, ma non è lo stesso amore di cui solitamente si parla e che tanto ci piace e ci fa stare bene.


----------



## Old Pazienza (14 Marzo 2009)

*Per favore Bastardo Dentro*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> ho vissuto esattamente quanto tu dici una storia molto coinvolgente (nella sua semplice avulsione dalla quotidianità). anche io ero pronto (credevo...) a lasciare tutto. sono stato, come te, rifiutato. Ho tagliato ogni contatto e provato mesi di dolore, lacerante, e nel frattempo con la scusa del lavoro mi sono allontanato anche dalla famiglia per settimane e settimane, per capire cosa era successi dentro di me.
> 
> vorrei condividere con te questo punto, se te la senti, se ne hai voglia, se lo ritieni possibile.
> Anche in privato, come preferisci. Per me è essenziale capire che in questa specie di sogno, in questo desiderio di altro, non sono stato solo ma ci sono altri esseri umani che, dalla sera alla mattina, come d'incanto, hanno visto la propia esistenza sotto una prospettiva diversa, mettendo in discussione quel che sino ad alcune ore prima sembrava certo e all'improvvisio sembrava argilla, che colava dalle mani.
> ...


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bella questa distinzione.
> 
> se con io mio partner mando solamente avanti un progetto di famiglia, pago il mutuo, faccio figli, accantono risparmi etc. etc. ma non mi fa più ribollire il sangue quando siamo in intimità allora il mio parter è pur sempre la mia famiglia m al'amore ( quello passionale ), non fàpiùparte della mia famiglia.
> Sarà un'altra tipologia di amore, ma non è lo stesso amore di cui solitamente si parla e che tanto ci piace e ci fa stare bene.


Esattamente.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bella questa distinzione.
> 
> se con io mio partner mando solamente avanti un progetto di famiglia, pago il mutuo, faccio figli, accantono risparmi etc. etc. ma non mi fa più ribollire il sangue  quando siamo in intimità allora il mio parter è pur sempre la mia famiglia m al'amore ( quello passionale ), non fàpiùparte della mia famiglia.
> Sarà un'altra tipologia di amore, ma non è lo stesso amore di cui solitamente si parla e che tanto ci piace e ci fa stare bene.



Oscar benritrovato!!

Dormito bene?!

E la topina? O topona?

Senti ma....quello è amore?!

Eros, magari...ma AMORE?


----------



## Verena67 (14 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> vorrei condividere con te questo punto, se te la senti, se ne hai voglia, se lo ritieni possibile.
> Anche in privato, come preferisci. Per me è essenziale capire che in questa specie di sogno, in questo desiderio di altro, non sono stato solo ma ci sono altri esseri umani che, dalla sera alla mattina, come d'incanto, hanno visto la propia esistenza sotto una prospettiva diversa, mettendo in discussione quel che sino ad alcune ore prima sembrava certo e all'improvvisio sembrava argilla, che colava dalle mani.
> Te ne sarei grato, se fosse possibile.
> Grazie



Scusa, eh, Pazienza, ma noi chi siamo? I figli della serva? 

	
	
		
		
	


	









Senza nulla togliere a BD, la sua vicenda è narrata con una modalità che a te sembra piu' congruente (è molto maschile come taglio: anche Alce, per esempio, veleggia da quelle parti, e pure molti altri, il Sentimento, l'Impegno, la Famiglia, Il Grande Amore).

Ma qui chi piu' chi meno, sotto forme uguali e diverse, TUTTI e TUTTE abbiamo dovuto affrontare l'OMBRA, quella che ti fa vedere sotto altri colori il vivere.

La ricchezza del forum sta proprio nel fatto che nessuno ha la Verità in tasca, ciascuno ha la sua testimonianza, da punti di vista diversi, che illuminano diversi aspetti della realtà...

Ragionaci 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Altrimeni rischi di sentirti dire solo ciò che vuoi, e così passi avanti non se ne fanno....!


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> bella questa distinzione.
> 
> se con io mio partner mando *solamente* avanti un progetto di famiglia, pago il mutuo, faccio figli, accantono risparmi etc. etc. *ma non mi fa più ribollire il sangue quando siamo in intimità* allora il mio parter è pur sempre la mia famiglia m al'amore ( quello passionale ), non fàpiùparte della mia famiglia.
> Sarà un'altra tipologia di amore, ma non è lo stesso amore di cui solitamente si parla e che tanto ci piace e ci fa stare bene.


 per far ribollire il sangue basta poco ...un progetto di vita che comprende figli e condivisione è ben altra cosa._solamente_ una famiglia


----------



## Old Pazienza (14 Marzo 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Scusa, eh, Pazienza, ma noi chi siamo? I figli della serva?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


come tu giustamente noti, il taglio maschile è quello che al momento più mi incuriosisce perchè lo sento più prossimo e mi fa sentire meno solo e meno sporco. Ma soprattutto mi da una speranza di doloroso ma possibile recupero di me e del mio matrimonio.
L'ultima cosa che volevo era dare la sensazione di voler snobbare gli altri utenti.
Sputi, insulti, pacche sulle spalle o abbracci di solidarietà sono qui per prendermeli.
E buoni consigli, dico davvero, ne ho già avuti tanti sinora. E di questo ringrazio.
Ti prego, dunque, di dire tutto quel che ritieni, sempre, e più ne parliamo e più il coltello si rigira nella ferita, maggiore è la quantità di pus che si elimina. Il medico compiacente .... Lo sappiamo bene, no?
Ora devo andare, purtroppo. Ciao, grazie tante.


----------



## Verena67 (14 Marzo 2009)

Ma prego!

Orsu', nessun sputo e nessun consiglio.

Solo un faretto puntato su un punto che ahime' tu non illumini molto: TUA MOGLIE.

Riflettici e riparliamone quando torni!!

Abbracci!


----------



## Old oscar (14 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> per far ribollire il sangue basta poco ...un progetto di vita che comprende figli e condivisione è ben altra cosa._solamente_ una famiglia


non ho capito nulla di cosa hai detto.


----------



## Old oscar (14 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Oscar benritrovato!!
> 
> Dormito bene?!
> 
> ...


ma quante domande...
curiosona !


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (14 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> si, certo, ma l'amicizia non vuole l'esclusività l'amore si.
> per cui se ho rapporti amorosi con più di una persona agisco da traditore mentre se ho rapporti di amicizia con più di una persona non agisco da traditore.
> 
> il tradimento è, anche altro, ma è, anche questo.





oscar ha detto:


> bella questa distinzione.
> 
> se con io mio partner mando solamente avanti un progetto di famiglia, pago il mutuo, faccio figli, accantono risparmi etc. etc. ma non mi fa più ribollire il sangue quando siamo in intimità allora il mio parter è pur sempre la mia famiglia m al'amore ( quello passionale ), non fàpiùparte della mia famiglia.
> Sarà un'altra tipologia di amore, ma non è lo stesso amore di cui solitamente si parla e che tanto ci piace e ci fa stare bene.


Il problema è che tu continui a credere che il tradimento sia fare sesso con un'altra persona.
E risolvi la questione assicurandoti che la tradita non sappia nulla. Non ti rendi conto che è proprio in questa tua "delicatezza" il vero tradimento.
Il tradimento è mentire.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il problema è che tu continui a credere che il tradimento sia fare sesso con un'altra persona.
> E risolvi la questione assicurandoti che la tradita non sappia nulla. Non ti rendi conto che è proprio in questa tua "delicatezza" il vero tradimento.
> Il tradimento è mentire.


il problema è che se dici questo vuol dire che hai capito ben poco di quello che ho scritto, forse eri troppo concentrata nel pensare a quali consigli darmi o a darmi insegnamenti sulla mia vita.

se ti va, se ne hai tempo e voglia, rileggimi, e dopo, casomai, ne riparliamo.


----------



## Old Shine (15 Marzo 2009)

Il problema è che molte persone credono che ci siano regole valide per tutti, ma non è così. Ogni rapporto è a sè ed ogni coppia ha le sue dinamiche ed i suoi equilibri. Ho conosciuto una coppia di scambisti che era in assoluta armonia ed equilibrio, avevano trovato il loro equilibrio nel condividere una trasgressione, fatto che per molti, ma non per tutti, è inconcepibile. 
Sono assolutamente certa che molti patner sappiano di essere traditi, ma non lo vogliono ammettere. Per cui lo consentono fino a quando non lo vengono a sapere ufficialmente. Addirittura ci sono patner che quando il tradiemento è confessato si arrabbiano non tanto per il tradiemnto in sè e per sè, ma perchè la confessione rompe un tacito accordo.
Altro caso: in un gruppo di coppie sposate e di stato sociale medio alto tutti gli uomini tradivano, ma allo stesso tempo erano buoni mariti e padri. Uno di questi ad un certo punto è rimasto schifito dalla falsità sua e degli amici (uno andava addirittura con la moglie di un altro) ed ha confessato  a sua moglie  di tradirla lasciando la famiglia. Ebbene gli amici lo hanno additato, emarginato come se avesse violato un tacito patto sociale, anzichè ammirarlo per la sua onestà e per il suo coraggio. Anche la moglie ha iniziato ad odiarlo sottintendendo che lei non lo aveva mai controllato e non aveva mai preteso fedeltà assoluta ma solo quella di continuare ad essere il marito ed il padre che era senza lasciare la famiglia, prendendo ad esempio gli altri amici.
Molti patner fanno finta di non sapere che l'altro si concede "distrazioni" se il marito resta il patner con cui pagare il mutuo, crescere i figli, dividere la casa. Insomma da una parte c'è la famiglia, che è sacra, dall'altra ci possono essere tradimenti che non sono vissuti in quanto tali proprio perchè percepiti come una cosa del tutto diversa, come una evasione, come un hobby, come andare ad una partita di calcio. 
E queste situazioni sono moltissime, azzardando una percentuale, almeno una coppia su tre.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Marzo 2009)

Fai una su due.

Molto interessante il tuo intervento Shine, benvenuta!

Tra l'altro: ho letto su piu' libri sull'argomento che quando in una cerchia sociale "una coppia scoppia"...spesso scoppiano anche tutte le altre a seguire!

Come dici tu, si spezza un tacito patto.

A proposito: nel caso da te citato, il marito che per "lealtà" lascia la moglie, è il vero TRADITORE!!! Nel senso che tradisce il patto inespresso che la famiglia non avrebbe mai dovuto essere messa in discussione!

E' uno dei motivi per cui ritengo che MAI altre persone terze dovrebbero "denunciare" i tradimenti. Ma che ne sanno loro dei patti inespressi su cui si regge il matrimonio?! A volte questi patti sono persino inconsci, non sempre il "conscio", l'Io, regge la trama di compromessi su cui TUTTE le nostre personalità - anche quelle che appaiono piu' monolitiche - poggiano!


----------



## Old Shine (15 Marzo 2009)

D'accordo su tutto!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Il problema è che molte persone credono che ci siano regole valide per tutti, ma non è così. Ogni rapporto è a sè ed ogni coppia ha le sue dinamiche ed i suoi equilibri. Ho conosciuto una coppia di scambisti che era in assoluta armonia ed equilibrio, avevano trovato il loro equilibrio nel condividere una trasgressione, fatto che per molti, ma non per tutti, è inconcepibile.
> Sono assolutamente certa che molti patner sappiano di essere traditi, ma non lo vogliono ammettere. Per cui lo consentono fino a quando non lo vengono a sapere ufficialmente. Addirittura ci sono patner che quando il tradiemento è confessato si arrabbiano non tanto per il tradimento in sè e per sè, ma perchè la confessione rompe un tacito accordo.
> Altro caso: in un gruppo di coppie sposate e di stato sociale medio alto tutti gli uomini tradivano, ma allo stesso tempo erano buoni mariti e padri. Uno di questi ad un certo punto è rimasto schifito dalla falsità sua e degli amici (uno andava addirittura con la moglie di un altro) ed ha confessato a sua moglie di tradirla lasciando la famiglia. Ebbene gli amici lo hanno additato, emarginato come se avesse violato un tacito patto sociale, anzichè ammirarlo per la sua onestà e per il suo coraggio. Anche la moglie ha iniziato ad odiarlo sottintendendo che lei non lo aveva mai controllato e non aveva mai preteso fedeltà assoluta ma solo quella di continuare ad essere il marito ed il padre che era senza lasciare la famiglia, prendendo ad esempio gli altri amici.
> Molti patner fanno finta di non sapere che l'altro si concede "distrazioni" se il marito resta il patner con cui pagare il mutuo, crescere i figli, dividere la casa. Insomma da una parte c'è la famiglia, che è sacra, dall'altra ci possono essere tradimenti che non sono vissuti in quanto tali proprio perchè percepiti come una cosa del tutto diversa, come una evasione, come un hobby, come andare ad una partita di calcio.
> E queste situazioni sono moltissime, azzardando una percentuale, almeno una coppia su tre.





Verena67 ha detto:


> Fai una su due.
> 
> Molto interessante il tuo intervento Shine, benvenuta!
> 
> ...


I patti inespressi possono appoggiarsi pure nel fango e il fango prima o poi cede.
Anche i collaboratori di giustizia sono considerati traditori e infami.
Meglio essere infami in quel senso che fedeli a un patto indegno e scellerato.

Anche i collaboratori di giustizia mettono in pericolo tante sicurezze affettive ed economiche (anche familiari) ciò non toglie che è meglio che "tradiscano" quel patto, quei patti e che ripristino la legalità e la lealtà a un patto più alto.


----------



## Verena67 (15 Marzo 2009)

Persa, non ho capito l'analogia.

il Crimine Organizzato è cosa ben diversa, e con rilevanza SOCIALE diversa, dal matrimonio, che riguarda SOLO chi lo compone! (marito e moglie)


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Il problema è che molte persone credono che ci siano regole valide per tutti, ma non è così. Ogni rapporto è a sè ed ogni coppia ha le sue dinamiche ed i suoi equilibri. Ho conosciuto una coppia di scambisti che era in assoluta armonia ed equilibrio, avevano trovato il loro equilibrio nel condividere una trasgressione, fatto che per molti, ma non per tutti, è inconcepibile.
> Sono assolutamente certa che molti patner sappiano di essere traditi, ma non lo vogliono ammettere. Per cui lo consentono fino a quando non lo vengono a sapere ufficialmente. Addirittura ci sono patner che quando il tradiemento è confessato si arrabbiano non tanto per il tradiemnto in sè e per sè, ma perchè la confessione rompe un tacito accordo.
> Altro caso: in un gruppo di coppie sposate e di stato sociale medio alto tutti gli uomini tradivano, ma allo stesso tempo erano buoni mariti e padri. Uno di questi ad un certo punto è rimasto schifito dalla falsità sua e degli amici (uno andava addirittura con la moglie di un altro) ed ha confessato a sua moglie di tradirla lasciando la famiglia. Ebbene gli amici lo hanno additato, emarginato come se avesse violato un tacito patto sociale, anzichè ammirarlo per la sua onestà e per il suo coraggio. Anche la moglie ha iniziato ad odiarlo sottintendendo che lei non lo aveva mai controllato e non aveva mai preteso fedeltà assoluta ma solo quella di continuare ad essere il marito ed il padre che era senza lasciare la famiglia, prendendo ad esempio gli altri amici.
> Molti patner fanno finta di non sapere che l'altro si concede "distrazioni" se il marito resta il patner con cui pagare il mutuo, crescere i figli, dividere la casa. Insomma da una parte c'è la famiglia, che è sacra, dall'altra ci possono essere tradimenti che non sono vissuti in quanto tali proprio perchè percepiti come una cosa del tutto diversa, come una evasione, come un hobby, come andare ad una partita di calcio.
> E queste situazioni sono moltissime, azzardando una percentuale, almeno una coppia su tre.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Persa, non ho capito l'analogia.
> 
> il Crimine Organizzato è cosa ben diversa, e con rilevanza SOCIALE diversa, dal matrimonio, che riguarda SOLO chi lo compone! (marito e moglie)


L'analogia era con il tradimento, ipotizzato, del gruppo di amici traditori, in opposizione al tradimento della coppia e della famiglia. 
Quel gruppo che richiede lealtà è un gruppo sociale che usa come collante la complicità contro un gruppo sociale (la coppia e la famiglia) verso la quale vi è solo una lealtà economica e di facciata.


----------



## Old oscar (15 Marzo 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Il problema è che molte persone credono che ci siano regole valide per tutti, ma non è così. Ogni rapporto è a sè ed ogni coppia ha le sue dinamiche ed i suoi equilibri. Ho conosciuto una coppia di scambisti che era in assoluta armonia ed equilibrio, avevano trovato il loro equilibrio nel condividere una trasgressione, fatto che per molti, ma non per tutti, è inconcepibile.
> Sono assolutamente certa che molti patner sappiano di essere traditi, ma non lo vogliono ammettere. Per cui lo consentono fino a quando non lo vengono a sapere ufficialmente. Addirittura ci sono patner che quando il tradiemento è confessato si arrabbiano non tanto per il tradiemnto in sè e per sè, ma perchè la confessione rompe un tacito accordo.
> Altro caso: in un gruppo di coppie sposate e di stato sociale medio alto tutti gli uomini tradivano, ma allo stesso tempo erano buoni mariti e padri. Uno di questi ad un certo punto è rimasto schifito dalla falsità sua e degli amici (uno andava addirittura con la moglie di un altro) ed ha confessato  a sua moglie  di tradirla lasciando la famiglia. Ebbene gli amici lo hanno additato, emarginato come se avesse violato un tacito patto sociale, anzichè ammirarlo per la sua onestà e per il suo coraggio. Anche la moglie ha iniziato ad odiarlo sottintendendo che lei non lo aveva mai controllato e non aveva mai preteso fedeltà assoluta ma solo quella di continuare ad essere il marito ed il padre che era senza lasciare la famiglia, prendendo ad esempio gli altri amici.
> Molti patner fanno finta di non sapere che l'altro si concede "distrazioni" se il marito resta il patner con cui pagare il mutuo, crescere i figli, dividere la casa. Insomma da una parte c'è la famiglia, che è sacra, dall'altra ci possono essere tradimenti che non sono vissuti in quanto tali proprio perchè percepiti come una cosa del tutto diversa, come una evasione, come un hobby, come andare ad una partita di calcio.
> E queste situazioni sono moltissime, azzardando una percentuale, almeno una coppia su tre.


mi trovi completamente daccordo con te, nulla da eccepire.


----------



## Old Pazienza (16 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ma prego!
> 
> Orsu', nessun sputo e nessun consiglio.
> 
> ...



Verena i tuoi abbracci sono graditi. 
Di mia moglie, lo ripeto, non parlo per scelta. La cosa è ancora abbastanza fresca (cosa sono pochi mesi di fronte ad una violenza e ad una sofferenza grandi come quelle che le ho inflitto io?). Col tempo si vedrà.
Quel che invece mi preme fare è dire la mia a proposito del tradimento.
Una volta, tempo addietro, in un'altra vita oserei dire, una persona saggia -, cui mi affezionai, e con la quale condivisi il percorso necessario al raggiungimento di un obiettivo comune, ottenuto in parte il quale, ebbi la netta sensazione di essere divenuto ormai di troppo nella sua sfera di relazioni amicali, o meglio di non esserci mai entrato -, mi disse che tutte quelle donne che noi uomini incrociamo nei luoghi e nei momenti più disparati delle nostre esistenze, e con cui fantastichiamo di consumare il tradimento, ben lungi dal cercare soltanto uno svago estemporaneo, sono in verità alla ricerca di Amore.
Mi sia permesso di dissentire.
Ritengo, invece, che le donne (ma lo  stesso dicasi per gli uomini), salve le dovute eccezioni, nei rapporti con l'altro sesso, allorquando decidono di utilizzare lo strumento del tradimento, cerchino in realtà ben altro: trasgressione oppure un lenitivo per il dolore, l'insofferenza,l'insoddisfazione, l'angoscia, la paura, la solitudine, insomma quel vasto campionario di mali dell'anima che purtroppo la vita non lesina a nessuno di noi, e che incidono profondamente sulle nostre esistenze, rendendole spesso molto, talvolta sin anche troppo dolorose.
Quindi, nell'ottica della mia limitata esperienza personale, mi sentirei di negare che lo scopo finale del rapporto extraconiugale perseguito attraverso il tradimento possa essere quello di trovare l'Amore con la a maiuscola o minuscola, essendo questo obiettivo molto più verosimilmente soltanto l'alibi che il nostro inconscio crea ad uso e consumo della razionalità -, che deve pur trovare un anestetico da somministare a dosi massicce all'inevitabile senso di colpa -, per giustificare un comportamento oggi forse anche largamente accettato, ma per secoli considerato socialmente riprovevole (benchè non meno praticato di oggi, s'intende).     
E aggiungo, peraltro, che l'avversione sociale per il tradimento, pur trovando le sue apparenti spiegazioni in ragioni di natura morale e religiosa, in realtà fonda la sua ratio sulla necessità di contenere una condotta potenzialmente idonea a generare caos all'interno della comunità e ad indurre  negli esseri umani, fucina di emozioni e sentimenti imprevedibili e spesso ingestibili, reazioni altamente distruttive. 
Da che mondo è mondo, infatti, salvo che l'individuo non abbia raggiunto un grado di maturità ascetica prossima all'indifferenza assoluta di matrice zen, ed a meno che per mera convenienza, di qualunque natura, non si decida di violentare il proprio istinto, reprimendo il sacroasanto, sano oserei definirlo, sentimento di sdegno provato di fronte ad una violenza subìta, non è naturale condividere la propria compagna/o con altri. Perchè il desiderio di esclusività nella condivisione reciproca della più profonda intimità della persona con cui si è scelto di realizzare quel qualcosa che mira a "porre le basi", come Mann definiva il vincolo coniugale, è naturale, umano, insopprimibile.
Quindi, secondo la modesta opinione di uno che è riuscito ad essere contemporaneamente - seppur con risultati fantozziani - traditore e tradito (perché chi la fa se la deve aspettare, sempre), il disastro del tradimento-gesto, ed ancor più del tradimento-pensiero (che del primo è causa scatenante e che è cosa ben diversa dal tradimento-fantasia, valvola di sfogo ineliminabile, preziosa, e pure sana oserei dire, come tutto quel che attiene al mondo delle fantasie non attuate) , è ravvisabile soprattutto nella violenza che esso rappresenta sia in chi lo fa che in chi la subisce.
Violenza di cui mi pare non si parli mai abbastanza in questa come in altre sedi e che offende, col senno di poi, il traditore in pari misura del tradito. La rabbia per essere stati traditi tende a scemare col tempo e a me pare  più facile da scaricare perchè imputabile sostanzialmento all'altro. E in una personalità mediamente equilibrata la ferita lascia senz'altro un segno profondo ma è destinata a rimarginarsi.
Ma poniamoci nell'ottica del traditore, ed in particolare in quella, affatto invidiabile, del traditore abituale: il senso di colpa, la nostra così demodè ma purtroppo (o fortunatamente) ineliminabile coscienza, per quanto tempo li possiamo negare, rabbonire, occultare? Invero, per quanto noi si possa autoconvincerci del contrario, - e so che quanto affermo ora sarà aspramente criticato -, una distinzione atavica, ancestrale, naturale tra bene e male esiste e coincide con quello che il buon senso, l'esperienza, e la sensibilità umana da sempre considerano tale.
Mi si perdoni quindi, l'estrema franchezza, che mi costerà probabilmente un coro di sonore pernacchie, ma per me: 
il tradimento è un gesto che di buono non ha proprio nulla e chi lo attua, me per primo, è un vile; 
chi ne fa una ragione di vita è un vigliacco, perchè con le scuse più immonde trova pseudoalibi da filmetto rosa per giustificare un atto di violenza di portata immensa;
- stesso dicasi per chi lo subisce passivamente, senza approfittare di quel frangente per andare a scoprire le carte che la vita matrimoniale -, e la sua esistenza tout court -, gli sta in realtà riservando, onde non affrontare la verità della crisi in cui versa il suo rapporto. Perchè il tradimento non arriva all'improvviso, ma cresce lento ed inesorabile nella nostra anima alimentato giorno per giorno da mille fattori diversi.
Avere consapevolezza di ciò è un primo passo. E chi ben inizia è già metà dell'opera. Poi magari non si ha la forza di farlo, ma questo è un altro discorso perchè attiene alla nostra fallibilità umana e meritevole di compassione. Però da qui al voler sdoganare un atto che su qualunque piano della speculazione razionale non ha mai avuto e non può che avere un'accezione intrinsecamente negativa, ebbè, abbiate pietà di me, mi sembra solo una comoda scusa che non mi trova minimamente concorde.
Sarò senz'altro un uomo troppo rigido e lento nell'adattarsi ai cambiamenti, ma continuo a pensare che tradendo mia moglie non è che abbia proprio dato il meglio di me. Il contrario, direi. Ma forse sbaglio, e non escludo che possa prevalere l'opinione per cui alla fin fine tradire è come prendere un caffè': lascia il tempo che trova. 
Alla faccia del sasiccio, avrebbe detto Totò.....


----------



## Fedifrago (16 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza, quello che ti si è chiesto, non è di parlare di tua moglie, ma DI TE IN RELAZIONE A LEI, che è notevolmente differente!

Ovviamente, sempre per parlare insieme di qualcosa che non sia solo il fatto conclamato, ma magari la ricerca delle cause, sempre che sia questo lo scopo che ti ha portato qui e non solo uno sfogo estemporaneo.

Quanto alla disgressione sul tradimento e la sua violenza vi ho letto parecchie incongruenze e contraddizioni, ma vista la "sinteticità" del trattato  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  approfondirò magari in seguito.


----------



## Old Pazienza (16 Marzo 2009)

*Giusto*



Fedifrago ha detto:


> Pazienza, quello che ti si è chiesto, non è di parlare di tua moglie, ma DI TE IN RELAZIONE A LEI, che è notevolmente differente!
> 
> Ovviamente, sempre per parlare insieme di qualcosa che non sia solo il fatto conclamato, ma magari la ricerca delle cause, sempre che sia questo lo scopo che ti ha portato qui e non solo uno sfogo estemporaneo.
> 
> ...


Grazie.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza, troppo enciclopedico!

Affronti varie sfumature, e ci vanno "anni" per lumeggiarle tutte.

le donne innanzitutto non sono così o cosà, sono individui, ciascuno fa storia a sè!

La stessa donna che puo' tradire con Caio per amore, in una fase diversa della sua vita puo' tradire Tizio per...sfizio, o noia, o erotismo.

Chi puo' dirlo?

O riessere fedele.

Troppo troppo generico il tuo discorso, non tutte sono come la tua ex.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Marzo 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Pazienza, quello che ti si è chiesto, non è di parlare di tua moglie, ma DI TE IN RELAZIONE A LEI, che è notevolmente differente! .


 


















Era esattamente quello che intendevo. Tua moglie in tutto ciò è ancora "Periferica"; così come la riflessione sul TUO matrimonio (puo' essere che sia anch'essa *enciclopedica* nel tuo sentire...ma qui tu hai SCELTO di illuminare l'altro versante, quello del Fessacchiotto che ha incontrato la Malafemmena, e noi solo su questo possiamo basarci!)


----------



## Old Pazienza (16 Marzo 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Era esattamente quello che intendevo. Tua moglie in tutto ciò è ancora "Periferica"; così come la riflessione sul TUO matrimonio (puo' essere che sia anch'essa *enciclopedica* nel tuo sentire...ma qui tu hai SCELTO di illuminare l'altro versante, quello del Fessacchiotto che ha incontrato la Malafemmena, e noi solo su questo possiamo basarci!)


anche tu hai ragione.
Diamo tempo al tempo. nel frattempo se posso, continuo a scrivere perchè mi fa star bene. Mi sfogo. E voglio procedere per gradi ....
Se sono fuori tema basta dirlo, smetto.


----------



## Verena67 (16 Marzo 2009)

Non si è mai fuori tema qui!!

Il 3d l'hai aperto tu, puoi parlare di quello che vuoi, e visto che sei persona cortese e corretta, noi ti stiamo a sentire volentieri!

ovviamente ogni suggestione ne apre altre...è così che il dialogo diventa costruttivo!


----------



## Old Pazienza (16 Marzo 2009)

*Verena*

quello che ho scritto sopra sul tradimento, è pleonastico, ridondante, inutile, da bannare. 
Chi sono io per generalizzare in questioni così individuali e soggettive? Se uno vuole si va a leggere i socratici o kant o hegel o se proprio sta messo male Alberoni ma  non questo minestrone Findus da me propinato. 
Utenti, saltatelo, è una vera schifezza. Un'inutile ripetizione di ovvietà.
Piuttosto, se vi volete bene e avete tempo, andate a cinema a vedere Due partite. ILLUMINANTE, veramente. Non perdetelo, donne e uomini.

Sono in una fase della vita in cui mi sembra di camminare sulle sabbie mobili, l'unica certezza è che al momento ho solo moglie e figli ai quali mi aggrappo con tutto me stesso per non far loro altro male e per non affogare io. E pensare che secondo le leggi di natura dovrebbe essere il contrario, per darti la misura del personaggio che scrive
E' un argomento ancora troppo doloroso perché tutti i giorni vedo sul suo viso quello che le ho fatto.
So, o meglio spero, che mi capirai. grazie.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Marzo 2009)

scusa se te lo dico ma sei di un egoismo che lascia attoniti... stai male e quella che ti cura è tua moglie...
quando inizierai a non dare tutto per scontato?
scrivi benissimo e di conseguenza sarai anche un abile oratore, ma sei talmente costruito che per trovare il vero Pazienza c'è da lavorare parecchio, secondo me.


----------



## Old Pazienza (16 Marzo 2009)

*Anna A.*



Anna A ha detto:


> scusa se te lo dico ma sei di un egoismo che lascia attoniti... stai male e quella che ti cura è tua moglie...
> quando inizierai a non dare tutto per scontato?
> scrivi benissimo e di conseguenza sarai anche un abile oratore, ma sei talmente costruito che per trovare il vero Pazienza c'è da lavorare parecchio, secondo me.


hai scritto una cosa molto vera. Sono 40 e dispari anni che sono in cerca del vero Pazienza, comunque. Comincio a disperare. Egoismo, e non solo. una solitudine di cui non m'ero reso conto mai. E un narcisismo da far schifo. Ma anche un senso di colpa niente male, credimi. Insomma, una manna per ogni psicanalista: una inesauribile fonte di reddito.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> hai scritto una cosa molto vera. Sono 40 e dispari anni che sono in cerca del vero Pazienza, comunque. Comincio a disperare. Egoismo, e non solo. una solitudine di cui non m'ero reso conto mai. E un narcisismo da far schifo. Ma anche un senso di colpa niente male, credimi. Insomma, una manna per ogni psicanalista: una inesauribile fonte di reddito.


 in effetti sembra che ti ci crogioli...


----------



## Old Pazienza (16 Marzo 2009)

*Grande82*

Non mi crogogiolo, cerco di conviverci, di accettarmi. ma non mi piace.


----------



## Grande82 (16 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Non mi crogogiolo, cerco di conviverci, di accettarmi. ma non mi piace.


 perchè conviverci se certe cose possono essere capite e migliorate?
se da certi punti si può ripartire?
E' più comodo buttarsi giù e dire 'sono uno schifo d'uomo' o ammettere un grosso sbaglio e dire 'sono meglio di così' ????


----------



## Old Pazienza (16 Marzo 2009)

*E' più comodo*



Grande82 ha detto:


> perchè conviverci se certe cose possono essere capite e migliorate?
> se da certi punti si può ripartire?
> E' più comodo buttarsi giù e dire 'sono uno schifo d'uomo' o ammettere un grosso sbaglio e dire 'sono meglio di così' ????


buttarsi giù ma è più giusta la seconda che hai detto. Non ci piove. però bisogna un attimino rimboccarsi le maniche e trovare la forza ....


----------



## Grande82 (16 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> buttarsi giù ma è più giusta la seconda che hai detto. Non ci piove. però bisogna un attimino rimboccarsi le maniche e trovare la forza ....


 e pensi di trovarla sempre in tua moglie? O nell'accorgerti, anche solo razionalmente che ci sono cose (come la serenità dei tuoi figli, azzardo!!! o il rapporto con una donna che ti ama e ti accetta nonostante tutto) più importanti di qualunque batosta amorosa?
BD è un uomo con grande forza e intelligenza, ma all'inizio, quando parlava del suo dolore e disagio nell'essere a casa e pensare all'amante... avrei voluto picchiarlo!! Capisco il dolore di un amore rifiutato, però il resto... non può subire questo dolore, come se non avesse un suo vero valore!!! 
Tu hai il dovere di uomo di essere forte per te stesso e per chi hai accanto!!!
Chi è la donna che c'è oggi accanto a te? Cosa significa per te? E come ti senti pensando a lei?


----------



## Old Pazienza (16 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e pensi di trovarla sempre in tua moglie? O nell'accorgerti, anche solo razionalmente che ci sono cose (come la serenità dei tuoi figli, azzardo!!! o il rapporto con una donna che ti ama e ti accetta nonostante tutto) più importanti di qualunque batosta amorosa?
> BD è un uomo con grande forza e intelligenza, ma all'inizio, quando parlava del suo dolore e disagio nell'essere a casa e pensare all'amante... avrei voluto picchiarlo!! Capisco il dolore di un amore rifiutato, però il resto... non può subire questo dolore, come se non avesse un suo vero valore!!!
> Tu hai il dovere di uomo di essere forte per te stesso e per chi hai accanto!!!
> Chi è la donna che c'è oggi accanto a te? Cosa significa per te? E come ti senti pensando a lei?


Grande82 mi fai domande enormi, troppo profonde, troppo angoscianti, troppo impegnative. Mi fai spaventare, non ora non qui, scusa. Non gliel faccio ora.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> hai scritto una cosa molto vera. Sono 40 e dispari anni che sono in cerca del vero Pazienza, comunque. Comincio a disperare. Egoismo, e non solo. una solitudine di cui non m'ero reso conto mai. E un narcisismo da far schifo. Ma anche un senso di colpa niente male, credimi. Insomma, una manna per ogni psicanalista: una inesauribile fonte di reddito.


sei al classico bivio: torno indietro come se non mi fosse successo nulla, o vado avanti e vedo quello che mi porterà questa crisi?
spero che tu scelga la seconda opzione...


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2009)

è pesantissimo.secondo me il tradimento è nulla di fronte alla logorrea gelatinosa che la povera moglie tocca sopportare


----------



## Verena67 (16 Marzo 2009)

Signora Minerva stavolta le tiro le orecchie, è troppo severa!

Tutti i MASCHI hanno questo tratto pesante e logorroico...solo che qualcuno esagera!


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è pesantissimo.secondo me il tradimento è nulla di fronte alla logorrea gelatinosa che la povera moglie tocca sopportare


più che altro è dura sentirsi spezzati dentro e non riconoscere, se non dopo vari tentativi, quelli che erano i punti di riferimento... ma non tanto perché hai paura di perderli, piuttosto perché ti senti fuori posto ovunque...


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> più che altro è dura sentirsi spezzati dentro e non riconoscere, se non dopo vari tentativi, quelli che erano i punti di riferimento... ma non tanto perché hai paura di perderli, piuttosto perché ti senti fuori posto ovunque...


 se lo dici così ti credo ma se cominci a raccontare di caronte che ti accompagna e dei gironi dell'inferno mi perdo e ti trovo più forma che sostanza.


----------



## Old Anna A (16 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se lo dici così ti credo ma se cominci a raccontare di caronte che ti accompagna e dei gironi dell'inferno mi perdo e ti trovo più forma che sostanza.


è fresco di batosta e sbanda smarrito. un misto fra il fu mattia pascal e delitto e castigo.


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2009)

Suvvvia e' la sua prima volta, giusto?

Speriamo che non ci ricasca  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la lezione penso e spero che l'abbia imparata ... io gli auguro il meglio per loro due.


----------



## Minerva (16 Marzo 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> Suvvvia e' la sua prima volta, giusto?
> 
> Speriamo che non ci ricasca
> 
> ...


questo sicuramente


----------



## Old Pazienza (16 Marzo 2009)

*Anna A.*



Anna A ha detto:


> sei al classico bivio: torno indietro come se non mi fosse successo nulla, o vado avanti e vedo quello che mi porterà questa crisi?
> spero che tu scelga la seconda opzione...


hai centrato ancora una volta il cuore del problema. Grazie del sostegno.


----------



## Old Pazienza (16 Marzo 2009)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> se lo dici così ti credo ma se cominci a raccontare di caronte che ti accompagna e dei gironi dell'inferno mi perdo e ti trovo più forma che sostanza.


hai ragione: più forma che sostanza, da sempre. spero di diventre un pò più di sostanza. Cmq grazie dell'augurio di cui al post successivo. Lo merita mia moglie, se non altro.


----------



## Old Pazienza (16 Marzo 2009)

*Marì*



Mari' ha detto:


> Suvvvia e' la sua prima volta, giusto?
> 
> Speriamo che non ci ricasca
> 
> ...


sei molto affettuosa. Grazie di cuore. L'ho imparata ma bisogna stare sempre sul chi vive perché a parole siamo tutti buoni, poi nei fatti diventiamo cattivi. la cosa più brutta del tradimento ai quale è per me? Che non solo non ti fidi più degli altri ma soprattutto di te steso !


----------



## Mari' (16 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> sei molto affettuosa. Grazie di cuore. L'ho imparata ma bisogna stare sempre sul chi vive perché a parole siamo tutti buoni, poi nei fatti diventiamo cattivi. la cosa più brutta del tradimento ai quale è per me? Che non solo non ti fidi più degli altri ma soprattutto di te steso !


Tu sei la prova provata che nessuno e' perfetto, tutti possono/possiamo sbagliare e' umano









Perseverare e' diabolico ... Errare humanum est, perseverare autem diabolicum.


Fanne tesoro di questa verita'  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Verena i tuoi abbracci sono graditi.
> Di mia moglie, lo ripeto, non parlo per scelta. La cosa è ancora abbastanza fresca (cosa sono pochi mesi di fronte ad una violenza e ad una sofferenza grandi come quelle che le ho inflitto io?). Col tempo si vedrà.
> Quel che invece mi preme fare è dire la mia a proposito del tradimento.
> Una volta, tempo addietro, in un'altra vita oserei dire, una persona saggia -, cui mi affezionai, e con la quale condivisi il percorso necessario al raggiungimento di un obiettivo comune, ottenuto in parte il quale, ebbi la netta sensazione di essere divenuto ormai di troppo nella sua sfera di relazioni amicali, o meglio di non esserci mai entrato -, mi disse che tutte quelle donne che noi uomini incrociamo nei luoghi e nei momenti più disparati delle nostre esistenze, e con cui fantastichiamo di consumare il tradimento, ben lungi dal cercare soltanto uno svago estemporaneo, sono in verità alla ricerca di Amore.
> ...


Un po' logorroico lo sei, in effetti.
Ma apprezzo lo sforzo di autoanalisi, un po' meno il tentativo di generalizzazione che rischia di diventare un altro modo per trovare un alibi, tanto quanto altri modi a cui ti riferisi.
Però trovo alcune tue osservazioni interessanti.
Potresti però in futuro scrivere il post con un programma di videoscrittura e poi riportare qui solo un argomento alla volta.
Siamo capaci di scriverci una quarantina di pagine su ognuno...  

	
	
		
		
	


	

















Voglio considerare solo la prima parte evidenziata del tuo scritto in cui affermi che spinta o fine del tradimento non sia l'amore, ma la ricerca di un lenimento per i mali dell'anima.
Ma perché mai ci si dovrebbero provare quei mali dell'anima se si sapesse di essere oggetto d'amore e si provasse amore all'interno del prprio matrimonio, della propria famiglia?
O forse è uno sfuggire la consapevolezza di avere un male dell'anima?


----------



## Old Pazienza (17 Marzo 2009)

*Consapevolezza*

Brava, Persa, il punto è proprio quello, ossia il non sapere che si sta male: i tormenti emotivi tendiamo a nascoderli perchè sono tremendamente difficili e duri da gestire.
Li rimuoviamo.
Pensaci: dalla culla la famiglia, le istituzioni e la società ci insegnano tutto e ci regolamentano in tutto, ma solo su una cosa non c'è che la propria capacità individuale, spesso insufficiente 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   rovare le emozioni e conviverci, nel bene e nel male.
La cosapevolezza di se spesso comporta prezzi altissimi: ne parlo con cognizione di causa, come tutti quelli che sono qui perchè han fatto i conti con i tormenti della proprio anima.
Insoddisfazione latente, insicurezza, rabbia, tradimento.
Un possibile percorso.
Ciao buona giornata






















Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un po' logorroico lo sei, in effetti.
> Ma apprezzo lo sforzo di autoanalisi, un po' meno il tentativo di generalizzazione che rischia di diventare un altro modo per trovare un alibi, tanto quanto altri modi a cui ti riferisi.
> Però trovo alcune tue osservazioni interessanti.
> Potresti però in futuro scrivere il post con un programma di videoscrittura e poi riportare qui solo un argomento alla volta.
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Marzo 2009)

Hai dato la risposta che mi aspettavo: quello che manca è l'EMOZIONE.

Quindi facciamo un reset verso il basso del mondo valoriale (non "male dell'anima" ma semplice "volersi di nuovo emozionare").

Una persona puo' essere ottimista, serena, felice E voler provare quell'emozione in piu'.

Alla fine il tradimento nasce per lo piu' da questo, da quel voler sentirsi di nuovo "giovani e vivi e nuovi".


----------



## Old oscar (17 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Hai dato la risposta che mi aspettavo: quello che manca è l'EMOZIONE.
> 
> Quindi facciamo un reset verso il basso del mondo valoriale (non "male dell'anima" ma semplice "volersi di nuovo emozionare").
> 
> ...


forse per te, ma non per tutti è così.


----------



## Verena67 (17 Marzo 2009)

Non penso sia solo "Per me" (anzi per me è stata una cosa pesantissima....ma ne ho parlato fin troppo ed ora basta).

Ho letto abbastanza per pensare che sia alla base di molti tradimenti questa "riscoperta di sé".


----------



## Old oscar (17 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non penso sia solo "Per me" (anzi per me è stata una cosa pesantissima....ma ne ho parlato fin troppo ed ora basta).
> 
> Ho letto abbastanza per pensare che sia alla base di molti tradimenti questa "riscoperta di sé".


si, ma le motivazioni cambiano a seconda dell'età, credo.
Un tradimento fatto a 20 anni non è certo fatto per sentirsi nuovamente giovani.

per il resto sono d'accordo con te.
Molte persone, dopo una certa età, tradiscono non perchè ne abbiano in realtà voglia. Tradiscono quasi come se fosse " una cosa da farsi " una strada da percorrere, a volte quasi forzatamente, per sentirsi vivi, per sentirsi ancora considerati, per poter provare quel solletico nell'anoma che ti fa dire " ecco, ci sono anche io in questo mondo ".


----------



## Old Pazienza (17 Marzo 2009)

*Verena*

ottima prospettazione.
Ma mi, ti, a noi chiedo:

Emozione ok, Diritto alla felicità ok, Carpe diem ok
Ma A CHE PREZZO sul piano del rispetto di noi stessi, dell'altro da se e del rapporto che a lei/lui ci lega e nel quale ci siamo spontaneamente, suppongo, vincolati?
Lo so è una di quelle domande che non trovano risposta da quando è comparso sulla terra, però a me pare ancora maledettamente attuale e problematica.
Questo 3d mi pare interessante, sono contento.
A quando posso, ciao. 
















Verena67 ha detto:


> Hai dato la risposta che mi aspettavo: quello che manca è l'EMOZIONE.
> 
> Quindi facciamo un reset verso il basso del mondo valoriale (non "male dell'anima" ma semplice "volersi di nuovo emozionare").
> 
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (17 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza: caffè, te, me? 

La riconosci la battuta?!


----------



## Verena67 (17 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> ottima prospettazione.
> *Ma mi, ti, a noi chiedo:*
> 
> Emozione ok, Diritto alla felicità ok, Carpe diem ok
> ...


Beh, no , le risposte ci sono eccome.
Ciascuno a mio avviso è responsabile verso se stesso in questo senso.

Io una risposta MIA (solo mia) ce l'ho, non è del tutto Politically Correct, ma ce l'ho. E non è detto che domani non cambi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Brava, Persa, il punto è proprio quello, ossia il non sapere che si sta male: i tormenti emotivi tendiamo a nascoderli perchè sono tremendamente difficili e duri da gestire.
> Li rimuoviamo.
> Pensaci: dalla culla la famiglia, le istituzioni e la società ci insegnano tutto e ci regolamentano in tutto, ma solo su una cosa non c'è che la propria capacità individuale, spesso insufficiente
> 
> ...





Verena67 ha detto:


> Hai dato la risposta che mi aspettavo: quello che manca è l'EMOZIONE.
> 
> Quindi facciamo un reset verso il basso del mondo valoriale (non "male dell'anima" ma semplice "volersi di nuovo emozionare").
> 
> ...





Pazienza ha detto:


> ottima prospettazione.
> Ma mi, ti, a noi chiedo:
> 
> Emozione ok, Diritto alla felicità ok, Carpe diem ok
> ...


Credo che il prezzo e molto alto lo si paghi tradendo (ovvio per chi raggiunga anche la consapevolezza vera di cosa significhi tradire) perché in fondo si tratta del tradimento di sè e delle proprie scelte che non si vogliono rinnegare, appunto, ma solo tradire.

Si disquisiva qui (anni fa) di come si potesse tradire per non tradire il nuovo sè scoperto attraverso una crescita, un cambiamento, ma non si tradirebbe il nuovo sè se si avesse il coraggio (o l'incoscienza o la temeriaretà) dilasciare tutto ...senza tradire il partner e il sè che quella coppia aveva scelta, non vivendo una tresca segreta.
A meno che il sè scoperto non sia così oscuro da vivere ed esprimersi solo del buio.


----------



## Old Pazienza (18 Marzo 2009)

*Persa e Verena*

siamo arrivati al redde rationem:
dinanzi al bivio, che si fa?
E qui il tutto è lasciato alla sensibilità, alla determinazione maggiore o minore, alla capacità di scelta di ciascuno di noi.
E si apre un altro enorme dilemma esistenziale, ovvero:
quando si raggiunge la consapevolezza che il rapporto col partener è in crisi o addirittura irrecuparabilmente finito, ha senso continuare nascondendosi dietro formule di stile quali la sacralità della famiglia, il senso del dovere?
Da discuterne, direi.
Tento di riprendere sonno, buonanotte.


----------



## Old Pazienza (18 Marzo 2009)

Postilla: in questo momento non proprio facile della vita mia e di mia moglie, trovo grande conforto nel vecchio detto latino che diceva più o meno così: sono umano e reputo che nulla di quanto appartenga al genere umano mi sia estraneo.
Ed infatti leggiamo libri, vediamo films, ascoltiamo musica la cui ispirazione è quello stesso disagio che noi viviamo adesso: sono trascorsi millenni, ma le problematiche dell'anima restano le stesse.
E grazie a Dio qualcuno ha sentito il bisogno di esternarle in parole, immagini, note per trasmettercele, per farci sentire meno soli.
La grandezza del pensiero umano che non ti abbandona mai sino a quando rendi l'anima al Padreterno.


----------



## Old Black Mamba (18 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Postilla: in questo momento non proprio facile della vita mia e di mia moglie, trovo grande conforto nel vecchio detto latino che diceva più o meno così: sono umano e reputo che nulla di quanto appartenga al genere umano mi sia estraneo.
> Ed infatti leggiamo libri, vediamo films, ascoltiamo musica la cui ispirazione è quello stesso disagio che noi viviamo adesso: sono trascorsi millenni, ma le problematiche dell'anima restano le stesse.
> E grazie a Dio qualcuno ha sentito il bisogno di esternarle in parole, immagini, note per trasmettercele, per farci sentire meno soli.
> La grandezza del pensiero umano che non ti abbandona mai sino a quando rendi l'anima al Padreterno.








  ( questo applauso prendilo come va preso)!


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Postilla: in questo momento non proprio facile della vita mia e di mia moglie, trovo grande conforto nel vecchio detto latino che diceva più o meno così: sono umano e reputo che nulla di quanto appartenga al genere umano mi sia estraneo.
> Ed infatti leggiamo libri, vediamo films, ascoltiamo musica la cui ispirazione è quello stesso disagio che noi viviamo adesso: sono trascorsi millenni, ma le problematiche dell'anima restano le stesse.
> E grazie a Dio qualcuno ha sentito il bisogno di esternarle in parole, immagini, note per trasmettercele, per farci sentire meno soli.
> La grandezza del pensiero umano che non ti abbandona mai sino a quando rendi l'anima al Padreterno.


 non riesco davvero ad andare oltre la forma delle parole; non vedo anima tra  queste righe e trovo che l'avatar
con quest'uomo bello dritto, che sembra aver ingoiato un ometto sia perfetto. (rima involontaria)


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non riesco davvero ad andare oltre la forma delle parole; non vedo anima tra queste righe e trovo che l'avatar
> con quest'uomo bello dritto, che sembra aver ingoiato un ometto sia perfetto. (rima involontaria)


più filosofo che poeta; ne convengo.


----------



## Old Anna A (18 Marzo 2009)

*a proposito di*



Black Mamba ha detto:


> ( questo applauso prendilo come va preso)!


poesia... 
all'anima mia vien
 il tormento
mi servono l'assist
e perfetto è il momento
ma triste è il mio dire
ah -
avrei scritto senza indugio
 a prenderlo
sarà un pertugio.


----------



## Old Pazienza (18 Marzo 2009)

*Hai ragione*



Minerva ha detto:


> non riesco davvero ad andare oltre la forma delle parole; non vedo anima tra  queste righe e trovo che l'avatar
> con quest'uomo bello dritto, che sembra aver ingoiato un ometto sia perfetto. (rima involontaria)


sembra proprio così.
Ciao


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> sembra proprio così.
> Ciao


 ciao


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciao


questo quadro è uno dei più belli che hai messo.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo quadro è uno dei più belli che hai messo.


 sono contenta che ti piaccia.
a guardarlo non puoi che sorridere


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sono contenta che ti piaccia.
> a guardarlo non puoi che sorridere


sai che se lo guardi ti sembra ti attragga dentro?
non riesco a staccarci gli occhi.


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> sai che se lo guardi ti sembra ti attragga dentro?
> non riesco a staccarci gli occhi.


 ma infatti in molti chagall ti pare di prendere il volo e ti senti leggerissima.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

vero! guarda che meraviglia anche questi due!


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vero! guarda che meraviglia anche questi due!


 magician 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  soprattutto


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> magician
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma il tuo è il più bello


----------



## Grande82 (18 Marzo 2009)

minerva, quello dei campi da golf chi era?


----------



## Minerva (18 Marzo 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> minerva, quello dei campi da golf chi era?


daniele fissore


----------



## Grande82 (18 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> daniele fissore


 grazie!


----------



## lale75 (18 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> siamo arrivati al redde rationem:
> dinanzi al bivio, che si fa?
> E qui il tutto è lasciato alla sensibilità, alla determinazione maggiore o minore, alla capacità di scelta di ciascuno di noi.
> E si apre un altro enorme dilemma esistenziale, ovvero:
> ...


 

Domanda da un milione di dollari...


----------



## Verena67 (18 Marzo 2009)

Piu' che altro vorrei capire cosa si intende con "Irrimediabilmente finito".

Lui/lei ti mena, abusa di te, è violento: ok, è irrimediabilmente finito.

Siete come fratello e sorella: è irrimediabilmente finito.

Non da' piu' emozioni sempre nuove, ma.....: immensa area grigia.


----------



## Old Pazienza (18 Marzo 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Piu' che altro vorrei capire cosa si intende con "Irrimediabilmente finito".
> 
> Lui/lei ti mena, abusa di te, è violento: ok, è irrimediabilmente finito.
> 
> ...


I primi due direi.
Il terzo mi sembra la normalità: tutto scorre e l'amore si evolve e non è facile sentire le stesse emozioni. ma concordo: su questo si può e si deve lavorare.
Almeno ci si dovrebbe  impegnare in buona fede, per la miseriaccia.


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (18 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> bastardo dentro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ho vissuto esattamente quanto tu dici una storia molto coinvolgente (nella sua semplice avulsione dalla quotidianità). anche io ero pronto (credevo...) a lasciare tutto. sono stato, come te, rifiutato. Ho tagliato ogni contatto e provato mesi di dolore, lacerante, e nel frattempo con la scusa del lavoro mi sono allontanato anche dalla famiglia per settimane e settimane, per capire cosa era successi dentro di me.
> ...


----------



## Old Pazienza (18 Marzo 2009)

*Ho pensato di scriverti*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> Pazienza ha detto:
> 
> 
> > scusa se ti rispondo solo ora. che dire? il mio percorso di riabilitazione e di "ritorno" è stato lungo e particolare per due motivi (i) non ho voluto "distruggere" ciò che avevo amato; (ii) non confessando il tradimento - e non avendo un punto di rottura con mia moglie - sapevo che affrontare (e risolvere) i problemi che mi avevano portato alla decisione di tradire avrebbe richiesto un dialogo più intenso ed anche più difficile. Partiamo però dalla tua domanda e cioè se dalla sera alla mattina mi sono trovato con l'argilla in mano. ebbbene la risposta è sì (o perlomeno quella era la risposta che al momento in cui ho deciso di tradire.... mi davo). il mio matrimonio si è retto - sino al momento deltradimento - prevalentemente sulla mia energia sulla mia volgia di fare che mi caratterizza, sono un vulcano, mai stanco, mai depresso, sempre entusiasta della vita e sempre pronto a dare. mia moglie è forse meno teatrale, meno pronta a slanci ma estremamente dolce e " di sostanza".
> ...


----------



## Verena67 (18 Marzo 2009)

BD ma uno dei tuoi bambini sta male?!?


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (18 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> bastardo dentro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > un Mp perchè non volevo metterti a disagio.
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> I primi due direi.
> Il terzo mi sembra la normalità: tutto scorre e l'amore si evolve e non è facile sentire le stesse emozioni. ma concordo: su questo si può e si deve lavorare.
> Almeno ci si dovrebbe impegnare in buona fede, per la miseriaccia.


 Concordo con Verena e ...con te.
Un matrimonio è finito quando è finito e non si sta insieme per dovere.
Però per dovere e rispetto ci comporta con correttezza, onestà e sincerità con chi si comprende che è meglio lasciare.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> BD ma uno dei tuoi bambini sta male?!?


Ho capito così anch'io e mi sento davvero partecipe.


----------



## Verena67 (19 Marzo 2009)

Mi spiace enormemente!

Ti sono vicina con tutto il cuore, BD, fammi sapere se in qualche modo posso essere utile!!


----------



## Old bastardo dentro (20 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mi spiace enormemente!
> 
> Ti sono vicina con tutto il cuore, BD, fammi sapere se in qualche modo posso essere utile!!


grazie, sei gentile, il Tuo supporto come quello di tanti amici aiuta mia moglie e me a combattere possibilmente senza darsi mai per vinti. un abbraccio 

bastardo dentro


----------



## Old reale (21 Marzo 2009)

scusate (in primis pazienza), ma non trovate che l'essere/esprimersi così profondi nasconda una grande superficialità per contro?


----------



## Old reale (21 Marzo 2009)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> grazie, sei gentile, il Tuo supporto come quello di tanti amici aiuta mia moglie e me a combattere possibilmente senza darsi mai per vinti. un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


entro poco in confessionale e quindi non ci incrociamo quasi per niente. per quello che vale un augurio sincero per te e tuo figlio...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Marzo 2009)

*bd*



bastardo dentro ha detto:


> grazie, sei gentile, il Tuo supporto come quello di tanti amici aiuta mia moglie e me a combattere possibilmente senza darsi mai per vinti. un abbraccio
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ma nel cuore
Nessuna croce manca
E’ il mio cuore
Il paese più straziato

(ungaretti)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2009)

reale ha detto:


> scusate (in primis pazienza), ma non trovate che l'essere/esprimersi così profondi nasconda una grande superficialità per contro?


No.
Forse un pizzico di egocentrismo.
Ma se non si è un bel po' egocentrici (ed egoisti) non si tradisce.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No.
> Forse un pizzico di egocentrismo.
> Ma se non si è un bel po' egocentrici (ed egoisti) non si tradisce.


e chi te lo dice? si può tradire per un sacco di pessimi motivi o buoni motivi.
il fatto che tu non sentissi la necessità di tradire non vuol dire niente.
stampatelo in fronte, Persa.


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chi te lo dice? si può tradire per un sacco di pessimi motivi o buoni motivi.


 
Vero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e chi te lo dice? si può tradire per un sacco di pessimi motivi o buoni motivi.
> il fatto che tu non sentissi la necessità di tradire non vuol dire niente.
> stampatelo in fronte, Persa.


 No?
Allora in tutti i motivi che leggiamo qui non è presente egoismo e/o egocentrismo?
Forse devi stamparti tu in fronte che non tutti sono come te e che neppure è carino dire stampatelo in fronte.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> No?
> Allora in tutti i motivi che leggiamo qui non è presente egoismo e/o egocentrismo?
> Forse devi stamparti tu in fronte *che non tutti sono come te* e che neppure è carino dire stampatelo in fronte.


purtroppo... perchè se no saprebbero bene dove sta il cuore...


----------



## MK (21 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> purtroppo... perchè se no saprebbero bene dove sta il cuore...


Anna...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> purtroppo... perchè se no saprebbero bene dove sta il cuore...


 E questo cosa vuol dire?
Che tu lo sai e io no?


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E questo cosa vuol dire?
> Che tu lo sai e io no?


ogni tanto, se ti capita, esci dal ruolo di tradita e basta. ma poco, poco, eh..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ogni tanto, se ti capita, esci dal ruolo di tradita e basta. ma poco, poco, eh..


 Forse non mi leggi sempre o non mi vuoi compredere. Per carità avrai di meglio da fare...


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non mi leggi sempre o non mi vuoi compredere. Per carità avrai di meglio da fare...


al contrario... ti leggo sempre e ti comprendo se parli della tua vicenda.. meno quando tendi a rendere universale la tua reazione al tradimento.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Marzo 2009)

*la traditrice e le mani*

che non ha più sue. titolo.

sono le mani
l'amore

(anna a)


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ogni tanto, se ti capita, esci dal ruolo di tradita e basta. ma poco, poco, eh..


e tu da quello che _ha capito tutto_, perchè fa incazzare.
Mi pare che anche tu abbia il tuo ruolo.


----------



## Old oscar (21 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e tu da quello che _ha capito tutto_, perchè fa incazzare.
> Mi pare che anche tu abbia il tuo ruolo.


tutti hanno un ruolo, forse, quello di Anna ( ed il mio ) è anche questo, di farti arrabbiare


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> tutti hanno un ruolo, forse, quello di Anna ( ed il mio ) è anche questo, di farti arrabbiare


Anna può farmi incazzare perchè ho affetto per lei e  dice cose che mi suscitano sentimenti ,sia negativi che positivi.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Anna può farmi incazzare perchè ho affetto per lei e  dice cose che mi suscitano sentimenti ,sia negativi che positivi.


vi conoscete di persona ? vi siete mai abbracciate ? avete mai litigato guardandovi negli occhi?. Oppure vi conoscete solamente attraverso internet ?

se non è così, parlare di affetto mi sembra un po' esagerato, mi sembra sminuire un sentimento.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> vi conoscete di persona ? vi siete mai abbracciate ? avete mai litigato guardandovi negli occhi?. Oppure vi conoscete solamente attraverso internet ?
> 
> se non è così, parlare di affetto mi sembra un po' esagerato, mi sembra sminuire un sentimento.



ti sembrerà esagerato e invece è proprio così.
Certo dipende da come ci si "mostra" in internet , se ci si pone come si è ,con onestà e sincerità pura o si fa il personaggio che si mette su la mascherina che tanto vorrebbe indossare nel reale. 
Ma non starò ad annoiarti con le mie teorie sui rapporti virtuali.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ti sembrerà esagerato e invece è proprio così.
> Certo dipende da come ci si "mostra" in internet , se ci si pone come si è ,con onestà e sincerità pura o si fa il personaggio che si mette su la mascherina che tanto vorrebbe indossare nel reale.
> Ma non starò ad annoiarti con le mie teorie sui rapporti virtuali.


ecco, brava, ne ho già abbastanza delle mie per annoiarmi


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> ecco, brava, ne ho già abbastanza delle mie per annoiarmi


vedere e fare riferimento al post n.66 nel thread _Il mio meccanico_ in libero


----------



## Old oscar (22 Marzo 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> vedere e fare riferimento al post n.66 nel thread _Il mio meccanico_ in libero


la ricerca è troppo complicata, scusami.


----------



## Old oscar (22 Marzo 2009)

Asu, sono andato avedere il tuo post il 66.
credevo fosse più complicato, non avevo mai fatto caso che i post fossero numerati.

beh, letto il post.... prendo atto della tua comunicazione in merito


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Marzo 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> la ricerca è troppo complicata, scusami.





oscar ha detto:


> Asu, sono andato avedere il tuo post il 66.
> credevo fosse più complicato, non avevo mai fatto caso che i post fossero numerati.
> 
> beh, letto il post.... prendo atto della tua comunicazione in merito


curiosone, (curiosity killed the cat)vedo che ti sei impegnato


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2009)

sono nuova,
ho visto che giorni fa in questo forum qualcuno si chiedeva come stava la moglie di Pazienza. Io mi trovo in una situazione simile, potrei provare a spiegarlo (e magari a spiegarmelo), se vi interessa e se non ritenete sgarbato che mi inserisca nello spazio di Pazienza.


----------



## brugola (24 Marzo 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono nuova,
> ho visto che giorni fa in questo forum qualcuno si chiedeva come stava la moglie di Pazienza. Io mi trovo in una situazione simile, potrei provare a spiegarlo (e magari a spiegarmelo), se vi interessa e se non ritenete sgarbato che mi inserisca nello spazio di Pazienza.


ciao e benvenuta.
puoi aprire un post tutto tuo, in confessionale clicchi nuovo thread e ci racconti


----------



## Grande82 (24 Marzo 2009)

benvenuta amoremio, ma forse sarebbe meglio se aprissi un tuo tread (vai su New Tread in confessionale) così possiamo risponderti in modo appropriato....


----------



## Amoremio (24 Marzo 2009)

vi ringrazio per il benvenuto, non credo di essere ancora pronta per un mio tread. lascerò che l'esigenza maturi.
Pazienza, ti auguro quello che vorrei per me.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Marzo 2009)

pazienza amoremio..sembra una barza


----------



## Old Pazienza (30 Marzo 2009)

*E' un vero piacere*



Amoremio ha detto:


> vi ringrazio per il benvenuto, non credo di essere ancora pronta per un mio tread. lascerò che l'esigenza maturi.
> Pazienza, ti auguro quello che vorrei per me.


Amoremio.
Usa pure questo thread come meglio credi, fai conto che sia il tuo.
Per quanto ne so io, potresti anche essere veramente mia moglie.
Potrei magari raccontare di come sono stati intensi ed emotivi questi giorni trascorsi da soli fuori città per me e lei, ma per scelta non ne voglio parlare.
Le ho detto del Forum, di TUTTO quello che ho vissuto nel mio limbo tra reale e virtuale, degli ultimi mesi di paradiso/inferno trascorsi.
Se vorrà potrà venire qui e leggere e parlarne lei.
Io ho fatto il mio tempo qui.
Ringrazio quelli che mi sono stati vicini e che hanno avuto parole di conforto e che hanno perso del tempo a rincuorarmi e a farmi riflettere.
Ringrazio anche i non pochi detrattori, i quali mi hanno giustamente sempre tenuto con i piedi per terra a mi hanno fatto vedere quanto di brutto c'è in me.
Insomma, questo Forum è stato veramente per me - come mi disse una mia conterranea, con me sempre disponibile, che non è più qui ma che io ricordo con riconoscenza e simpatia, perché io non scordo - una palestra di vita.
E quindi il mio ringraziamento è sincero.
Sopportatelo. grazie.
Fabio
ps Verena67, ma tu non avevi qualcosa per me da molto tempo? Un quadro astrale se ben ricordo .... Nel frattempo il tempo vola (se vuoi e puoi spedisci a : Altarasto@katamail.com).


----------



## Verena67 (30 Marzo 2009)

Ok presa nota, ho capito quando hai parlato di Napoli!
Ciao!


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Amoremio.
> Usa pure questo thread come meglio credi, fai conto che sia il tuo.
> Per quanto ne so io, potresti anche essere veramente mia moglie.
> Potrei magari raccontare di come sono stati intensi ed emotivi questi giorni trascorsi da soli fuori città per me e lei, ma per scelta non ne voglio parlare.
> ...


Non sono.....
Non sono la moglie di pazienza.
Forse non sono più la moglie di nessuno.
Non sono ancora in grado di raccontare nei dettagli quello che sto vivendo o meglio quello a cui sto malamente sopravvivendo.
Non sono lucida.
Non sono esente da colpe: ho mal interpretato la mia vita.
Non sono una traditrice. 
Sono una tradita talmente schiantata che non sa più che fare.
Sono al punto da intenerirmi quando faccio il login e il sistema mi dice “benvenuto amoremio” e quando Grande ha risposto nello stesso modo al mio primo post o quando Pazienza mi ha risposto chiamandomi così.
Eppure quando ho scelto il nick non era a me che pensavo ma a mio marito.
Sto vivendo come in trance, faccio e dico cose sbagliate, ho pensieri confusi, sto andando alla deriva.
Ho scritto che la mia situazione era simile a quella della moglie di Pazienza, ma poi, rileggendo la sua storia mi sono resa conto che non è così.
Ho letto molti dei tread di Amarax e condivido molte delle sue sensazioni.
Anch’io, mesi fa, ho letto “Spingendo la notte più in là”; l’ho comprato perché, se la famiglia Calabresi è riuscita a spingere via una notte così eccezionalmente oscura, non dovrei io poter allontanare questa mia notte così comune? 
Eppure non ce la sto facendo e sono così stanca.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Amoremio, benvenuta. Sul serio.
Hai bisogno di noi, se questo è lo stato della tua "stanchezza" emotiva.
Io penso che non si possano "allontanare" notti che non dipendono dalla nostra volontà. Nel tuo caso, come in quello di Amarax, Ellina, e molti altri (anche amanti...non solo traditi), occorre la lucida volontà di riprendersi la propria serenità di pensiero.

E c'è  un solo modo: allontanando chi ci fa del male. Non contano i MOTIVI (puo' averne mille o nessuno...), conta che quella storia non è SANA per noi, non ci fa bene, anche se fossimo sposati da 30 anni!!!!

E' comunque una storia MALSANA. Le storie malsano fanno ammalare, stancano, deprimono, ci privano della forza vitali, vanno eliminate!!!!

Un abbraccio, Amoremio!!!


----------



## Old Pazienza (31 Marzo 2009)

*Gentile*



Amoremio ha detto:


> Non sono.....
> Non sono la moglie di pazienza.
> Forse non sono più la moglie di nessuno.
> Non sono ancora in grado di raccontare nei dettagli quello che sto vivendo o meglio quello a cui sto malamente sopravvivendo.
> ...


Amoremio,
non ho granché da dirti, perché a stento riesco a dire qualcosa a me stesso ogni tanto.
Il resto, come vedi, logorroici sfoghi o ostentazione di (pretesa) bella scrittura.
Solo questo: se non ci fosse stata mia moglie a riprendermi, farmi rinsavire, soffrire con me, sopportare non solo il suo disagio e il suo dolore ma in parte anche il mio, sicuramente non ce l'avrei fatta.
Siamo tuttora in fase di assestamento emotivo e sentimentale, la botta è stata forte, ma sentiamo di aver superato il peggio.
Morale della favola: senza nulla togliere a verena, ritengo che prima di mollare tutto bisognerebbe provarci, anche da soli per spronare l'altro almeno a fare un tentativo.
E' ovvio però che prima ti devi rimettere in forze e rasserenare un pò.
Magari con un pò di psicoterapia.
Cmq vada, un sincero in bocca al lupo
Non ti abbattere, dai.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza, io sono la prima sostenitrice delle "ricuciture" matrimoniali, ma dipende dal contesto.

Se chi ha tradito capisce di aver fatto una cavolata, ok, si puo' ricostruire.

Ma se c'è l'arroganza di chi vuole sempre e comunque fare i propri porci comodi, cosa ricostruisci?!


----------



## Old Pazienza (31 Marzo 2009)

*Verena*



Verena67 ha detto:


> Pazienza, io sono la prima sostenitrice delle "ricuciture" matrimoniali, ma dipende dal contesto.
> 
> Se chi ha tradito capisce di aver fatto una cavolata, ok, si puo' ricostruire.
> 
> Ma se c'è l'arroganza di chi vuole sempre e comunque fare i propri porci comodi, cosa ricostruisci?!


in linea di principio dici cose giuste e condivisibili.
ma ammetterai che finché Amoremio non ci dirà di più, andiamo a tentoni. 
Forse dobbiamo davvero aspettare che sia lei ad aprirsi.
So bene che non sei una talebana dell' <<ammazza l'adultero/a a tutti i costi>>.
Ma neppure, fortunatamente, una SS dello <<stiamo insieme per pagare i conti e ognuno scopicchia dove vuole>>.
Ti conosco. E ti apprezzo.


----------



## Verena67 (31 Marzo 2009)

Grazie!


----------



## Old Anna A (31 Marzo 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Amoremio,
> non ho granché da dirti, perché a stento riesco a dire qualcosa a me stesso ogni tanto.
> Il resto, come vedi, logorroici sfoghi o ostentazione di (pretesa) bella scrittura.
> Solo questo: se non ci fosse stata mia moglie a riprendermi, farmi rinsavire, soffrire con me, sopportare non solo il suo disagio e il suo dolore ma in parte anche il mio, sicuramente non ce l'avrei fatta.
> ...


non è colpa tua e non so nemmeno bene io il perché, ma mi dai su i nervi in un modo pazzesco.
c'è qualcosa che non mi torna, soprattutto nell' abnegazione e dedizione quasi mistiche di tua moglie.
mah...


----------



## Old Pazienza (31 Marzo 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> non è colpa tua e non so nemmeno bene io il perché, ma mi dai su i nervi in un modo pazzesco.
> c'è qualcosa che non mi torna, soprattutto nell' abnegazione e dedizione quasi mistiche di tua moglie.
> mah...


Mi dispiace darti sui nervi.
Ma sei in buona compagnia: non sei la sola.
Pazienza, dice Pazienza.
Le cose vanno così. Talvolta. Cioè i rapporti si recuperano ...... talvolta.
Tu invece mi sei addirittura simpatica, guarda i casi della vita.


----------



## Old Shine (31 Marzo 2009)

Anche a me da fastidio la figura della moglie che assiste il marito nel suo tradimento quasi come fosse malato, tanto che ad un certo punto lui da carnefice passa al ruolo di vittima. 
Se mio marito mi confessasse un tradiemento non so che farei, non lo lascerei credo, ma di certo non lo consolerei. 
Preferirei piuttosto applicare il "metodo dei tedeschi". Non vorrei fare la vittima io nè tantomeno trattare da vittima lui.


----------



## Old Pazienza (31 Marzo 2009)

*E anche*



Shine ha detto:


> Anche a me da fastidio la figura della moglie che assiste il marito nel suo tradimento quasi come fosse malato, tanto che ad un certo punto lui da carnefice passa al ruolo di vittima.
> Se mio marito mi confessasse un tradiemento non so che farei, non lo lascerei credo, ma di certo non lo consolerei.
> Preferirei piuttosto applicare il "metodo dei tedeschi". Non vorrei fare la vittima io nè tantomeno trattare da vittima lui.


questo è giusto.
Ognuno ha un suo modo di vedere le cose.
Ovviamente il nostro proprio modo di vedere ha sempre un piccolissimo vantaggio su quello degli altri: è il nostro e, per buono o cattivo che sia, ce lo teniamo.
ma li rispettiamo tutti.


----------



## Old Shine (31 Marzo 2009)

Anche io rispeto scelte e reazioni diverse dalle mie, ma te lo devo proprio dire Pazienza, io prima di perdonarti mi farei "una bella passeggiata" prima.


----------



## Old Pazienza (31 Marzo 2009)

*ascolta*



Shine ha detto:


> Anche a me da fastidio la figura della moglie che assiste il marito nel suo tradimento quasi come fosse malato, tanto che ad un certo punto lui da carnefice passa al ruolo di vittima.
> Se mio marito mi confessasse un tradiemento non so che farei, non lo lascerei credo, ma di certo non lo consolerei.
> Preferirei piuttosto applicare il "metodo dei tedeschi". Non vorrei fare la vittima io nè tantomeno trattare da vittima lui.


Shine, se intendi che mia moglie dovrebbe ripagarmi della stessa moneta, il discorso è complesso, credo.
Ci sono tanti altri , forse anche in questo Forum, che lo hanno fatto. 
ma non credo che ne abbiano tratto un beneficio a lungo termine.
Poi dipende anche dalla stima di se che ha il tradito: il vecchio discorso se tu fai una cosa sbagliata la devo fare pure io?
e poi incredibile ma vero magari si vuole mantenere un raporto matrimoniale non solo per interessi economici o organizzativi ma perché la progettualità e  
la stima reciproca (parola enorme) ci sono ancora.
E' simpatico leggere con attenzione i thread di tutti, sai.
vedi che partono da una prospettiva di modestia e tollerana poi man man che acquistano fiducia in se stesi diventano più intransigenti, più severi.
Con gli altri di solito
Con se stessi, invece, io per primo, si tende ad essere STRAORDINARIAMENTE INDULGENTI.
O sbaglio (come spesso accade) ?


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2009)

*speranze*

perchè dovrebbe essere incredibile voler mantenere un rapporto matrimoniale dopo un tradimento e non solo per stima ma per amore?
io non posso smettere da un momento all'altro di amare mio marito: dopo quasi 30 anni il mio amore non è scemato ma arricchito e, di questo, con mio stupore, ero consapevole ben prima di sapere che aveva una storia e non smetto di amarlo se è scivolato. 
Ma il rapporto non deve essere a senso unico: ho bisogno di sapere che anche lui ama me e forse adesso ho bisogno di qualche conferma che prima non mi serviva.
E se poi un'infatuazione fosse un po'simile ad un malanno di quelli in cui il malato non è del tutto innocente, un po' dovuti all'età e un po' all'imprudenza (non si esce in inverno senza giaccone come non si gioca a farsi lusingare dalle st***ze, fuor di melone, che insoddisfatte del proprio marito decidono di sceglierne un altro)? 
Se non amassi come amo, tutto potrebbe essere più razionale e calcolato, e non soffrirei nello stesso modo, probabilmente molto meno ed in maniera più "relazionale" (per la dignità offesa, per le chiacchere, per il tempo perso ecc.).
Invece io lo amo. Questo mi fa star male, mi fa vivere nel terrore e mi fa pure rabbia : e mi fa anche pensare, come Amarax, che magari gli sto togliendo una possibilità di essere felice (anche se in questo pensiero ci vedo autoflagellazione ed una vena di perfidia nei suoi confronti).
Voglio chiarire che non sono Santa Maria Goretti  e in certi momenti lo sbudellerei.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Amoremio, benvenuta. Sul serio.
> Hai bisogno di noi, se questo è lo stato della tua "stanchezza" emotiva.
> Io penso che non si possano "allontanare" notti che non dipendono dalla nostra volontà. Nel tuo caso, come in quello di Amarax, Ellina, e molti altri (anche amanti...non solo traditi), occorre la lucida volontà di riprendersi la propria serenità di pensiero.
> 
> ...


Grazie, veramente di cuore.
Sono davvero molto stanca, ma non voglio smettere di lottare. Infilarmi fra di voi penso mi possa servire ad accendere un lampione o a pensare che dopo una notte così ci potrebbe essere un giorno molto bello.


----------



## Old Sedana Rapa (31 Marzo 2009)

allora te lo dico con subitanea intransigenza, caro Pazienza... 
secondo me
tu sei il carnefice travestito da agnellino, da pecorella smarrita ... e tua moglie è una donna che non è capace di star sola, che tenta di scaldarsi con la fioca fiammella di quel sentimento che forse avete condiviso in passato per non vivere un inverno senza fine.
alle volte se sei una donna che ha investito tutto nel matrimonio è molto più difficile essere una "cornuta sola" che una "santa cornuta con l'aureola".
magari prendi in considerazione questa cosa (se l' orgoglio te lo permette) ... lei potrebbe non avere questo amore smisurato per te, ma solo rivolere le sue comode pantofole sformate... e nel perdono dare un senso alla sua vita.


----------



## Old Pazienza (31 Marzo 2009)

*cara Sedana Rapa*



Sedana Rapa ha detto:


> allora te lo dico con subitanea intransigenza, caro Pazienza...
> secondo me
> tu sei il carnefice travestito da agnellino, da pecorella smarrita ... e tua moglie è una donna che non è capace di star sola, che tenta di scaldarsi con la fioca fiammella di quel sentimento che forse avete condiviso in passato per non vivere un inverno senza fine.
> alle volte se sei una donna che ha investito tutto nel matrimonio è molto più difficile essere una "cornuta sola" che una "santa cornuta con l'aureola".
> ...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Marzo 2009)

C'è tradimento e tradimento e se sarebbe stato ragionevole avere l'amore e la responsabilità di non mettere in pericolo una cosa bella e importante per una relazioncella, per ritrovare un'emozione di gioventù; si può pensare di non voler essere altrettanto irresponsabili da buttare a mare una cosa bella, un matrimonio ventennale o trentennale con figli per quella stessa relazioncella che, paragonata alla condivisione di anni, è poco più d una vacanza separata.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

è passato quasi un anno da quando mio marito mi ha detto di avere una relazione e di essere "innamorato". 
Prima: una serie di segnali che ho notato, valutato e accantonato, perchè "lui no", la mia fiducia in lui era granitica come sempre, finchè una sera il mio mondo si è rivoltato. 
Ricordo poco di quello che ci siamo detti quella sera dopo le sue prime parole. 
Non mi ha chiesto di restare, non riteneva di averne diritto e forse non credeva neppure di volerlo. 
Ricordo la sensazione che il mondo fosse dolore e un'immagine in cui, dal cielo sopra questo mondo, ombre scure convergessero rapide, avventandosi su questo dolore, e avevano artigli, li vedevo e li sentivo: la coscienza che io ero il centro dell'immagine, il nicleo del dolore, l'obiettivo delle ombre. 
Ricordo che, molto dopo che era iniziata, mi sono resa conto che gli stavo percuotendo il petto con i pugni e avrei voluto fargli più male, quanto lui ne aveva fatto a me, e ripetevo, vattene vattene, come una litania.
È lì che è cominciato un discorso nella mia testa.
Una me si concentrava sul dolore, sull’umiliazione, sull’offesa, sulla mia dignità, sull'immagine che mi ero fatta di loro due insieme, sulla parola "innamorati e più collateralmente sul fatto che, se avessi voluto lo avrei potuto fare anch’io, ma non mi era mai passato veramente per la testa.
L’altra me era focalizzata sul fatto che non potevo vivere senza di lui, che il dolore sarebbe stato ben peggiore, che, dentro di me, tutta la mia vita ruotava intorno a lui, ma sapevo che di questo un po’ mi vergognavo e avevo sempre cercato di non darlo a vedere, che c'era un motivo fondamentale per cui non ero mai stata attratta dalle attenzioni di altri: io lo amavo.
La prima diceva “caccialo” la seconda “dagli un’altra possibilità”, la prima chiedeva alla seconda con quale dignità l’avrebbe tenuto ora che sapeva che amava un’altra, la seconda puntualizzava che lui aveva parlato di innamoramento non di amore, di un rapporto di due mesi e non di un anno.
La prima parlò di "pantofole vecchie" (vedi Rapa?) e di minestra riscaldata, paventò lo squallore di un matrimonio trascinato per i capelli e ricordò che non dipendevo economicamente da lui.
La seconda ribadì che non dipendevo economicamente da lui, non era questo il motivo per tenermelo.
La seconda vinse. Ingoiai l’orgoglio insieme alla dignità e gli chiesi (lo pregai) di scegliere me.
Ricordo confusamente un discorso sul fatto che tutto sembra bello all’inizio di una storia, mentre, di un compagno con cui si sta da decenni il buono si da per scontato e il meno buono sembra gravissimo, ma non sono sicura di averlo fatto in quella circostanza (forse si per introdurre la richiesta, perché ricordo la mia difficoltà di cambiare rotta dopo avergli detto “vattene&#8221 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   .
Ricordo di avergli detto che non gli avrei mai impedito di vedere i figli (che lo adorano), ma gli ho chiesto di scegliere “me”. Nei giorni successivi ho spiegato che non intendevo “scegliere la nostra famiglia”, ma prendersi il tempo di valutare se davvero voleva lei o era un’infatuazione, di valutare se aveva ancora amore per me.
Non è andato via, ha "sospeso" la relazione per decidere cosa era importante per lui.
Mesi dopo ha deciso: mi ha detto "io voglio te".
Il problema è che lei non lo accetta.
Credo abbia deciso che se lui non la vuole è meglio che "schiatti". 
Questo ci sta intossicando la vita e temo possa minare il percorso che stiamo facendo per riscoprire la misura del "noi".
vorrei dire a Sedano Rapa: quando un capo d'abbigliamento in cui ti senti bella e a tuo agio non è più nuovo di zecca, lo butti? il timballo avanzato ieri sera, non sarà più buono e croccante stesera?
Non dico questo con leggerezza, la sofferenza, le paure e la stanchezza indotte da quel che è successo e sta succedendo sono con me in ogni istante: terribile l'altalena emotiva e la paura, soprattutto per chi non aveva mai paura (mi sembra persino strano scrivere questa parola).
Scusatemi per essermi dilungata in questo modo. ero partita per rispondere a Sedano Rapa, ma ho, evidentemente, l'esigenza di raccontare qualcosa che mi sto tenendo dentro e, mettere per iscritto ciò che provo, mi sembra possa aiutarmi a chiarire le idee.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Non ho capito una cosa, Amoremio: lei non vuole che lui stia con te, e lui la USA subliminalmente (come fa il marito di Amarax, del resto) come scusa per tenere il piede in due scarpe?!

Ma chi se ne frega di lei?!?!?

Se un amante non si rassegna, va tenuta alla larga dall'ex amante, mica dalla moglie di lui!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è passato quasi un anno da quando mio marito mi ha detto di avere una relazione e di essere "innamorato".
> Prima: una serie di segnali che ho notato, valutato e accantonato, perchè "lui no", la mia fiducia in lui era granitica come sempre, finchè una sera il mio mondo si è rivoltato.
> Ricordo poco di quello che ci siamo detti quella sera dopo le sue prime parole.
> Non mi ha chiesto di restare, non riteneva di averne diritto e forse non credeva neppure di volerlo.
> ...


scusa ma... a parte tutto... cosa vi importa se lei accetta o meno?
se lui ha scelto te il discorso è chiuso. o no?


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ho capito una cosa, Amoremio: lei non vuole che lui stia con te, e lui la USA subliminalmente (come fa il marito di Amarax, del resto) come scusa per tenere il piede in due scarpe?!
> 
> Ma chi se ne frega di lei?!?!?
> 
> Se un amante non si rassegna, va tenuta alla larga dall'ex amante, mica dalla moglie di lui!!!


ho letto molto dei tread di Amarax proprio perchè ho notato molte somiglianze tra la sua situazione e la mia ed anche tra il suo sentire e il mio.
Nel mio caso, lei ha dato la caccia per mesi a mio marito, prima che lui "ci stesse". lo ha riempito di attenzioni che io non avevo, ha fatto cose che io non avrei fatto nemmeno a 15 anni.
Oggettivamente mi dico che non so quanti avrebbero mantenuto la testa sul collo,  uomini o donne.
Gli credo quando dice che non hanno più rapporti, ma la storia non è conclusa perchè lei lo tampina continuamente, lavora nello stesso contesto, lui si sente responsabile per quanto è accaduto, lei sfrutta questo senso di responsabilità e da quando lui ha "mollato" lei ha sput**nato la situazione in ufficio, manipolato il marito perchè si comportasse veramente male, in modo che mio marito si considerasse orrida la situazione in cui la lascerebbe ecc. ecc.
Perchè accetto, seppur malamente, questo stillicidio?
Perchè se lui resta con me lo deve fare in maniera straconvinta, per me, non solo perchè lei è una bugiarda patologica, una manipolatrice.
Hai ragione "chi se ne frega di lei?". Incontrando persone così (e mi è capitato, ce ne sono in giro!) le ho sempre palesemente schifate. 
Io non ho rapporti con lei, io "sto". Non la tengo alla larga, pretendo che lo faccia lui e che lo faccia con piena convinzione. Per questo mi dico che lo deve fare a suo modo, così che non ci siano strascichi seri nel tempo.
Se mi chiedesse esplicitamente un "puntello", non credo che mi tirerei indietro, perchè "noi" insieme siamo una forza, ma questo si vedrà.
Mio Dio Verena! Mi fa bene dare voce a quello che mi si agita dentro. Mi sembra di poter riannodare il dolore e i perchè, il senso di tutto questo.
lo so che probabilmente è solo una fase "up" e che seguirà il "down" ma intanto mi godo questa lucidità temporanea. Speriamo che duri!


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ho letto molto dei tread di Amarax proprio perchè ho notato molte somiglianze tra la sua situazione e la mia ed anche tra il suo sentire e il mio.
> Nel mio caso, lei ha dato la caccia per mesi a mio marito, prima che lui "ci stesse". lo ha riempito di attenzioni che io non avevo, ha fatto cose che io non avrei fatto nemmeno a 15 anni.
> Oggettivamente mi dico che non so quanti avrebbero mantenuto la testa sul collo, uomini o donne.
> Gli credo quando dice che non hanno più rapporti, ma la storia non è conclusa perchè lei lo tampina continuamente, lavora nello stesso contesto, lui si sente responsabile per quanto è accaduto, lei sfrutta questo senso di responsabilità e da quando lui ha "mollato" lei ha sput**nato la situazione in ufficio, manipolato il marito perchè si comportasse veramente male, in modo che mio marito si considerasse orrida la situazione in cui la lascerebbe ecc. ecc.
> ...


mah... io mica ti capisco, sai?
ha scelto te. lei la vive ormai come un incubo... cos'è che ti tormenta tanto?


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

...forse perché non si sente davvero "scelta"?

E' troppo troppo comodo dire "Lui poverino fa di tutto per tenerla alla larga ma lei lo tampina, è una pazza!". 

Se un uomo non fa ATTI DECISIVI per chiudere con l'amante (vale anche per le donne, ovviamente...!) e stare in famiglia al 150 %, non è sincero.

Amoremio, sii piu' dura, approfondisci con tuo marito questo aspetto, i residui rapporti con l'amante. E' importante.


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...
> 
> * E' troppo troppo comodo dire "Lui poverino fa di tutto per tenerla alla larga ma lei lo tampina, è una pazza!".
> *


mi hai levato i tasti dalle dita!!!


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ...forse perché non si sente davvero "scelta"?
> 
> E' troppo troppo comodo dire "Lui poverino fa di tutto per tenerla alla larga ma lei lo tampina, è una pazza!".
> 
> ...


e ma allora il discorso cambia... sembra quasi che lei tenti di dare tutta la colpa all'altra perché ha paura di affrontare i perché di lui, preferendo dare tutta la colpa a lei.
è dura...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Volevo aggiungere: le persone spesso mentono sapendo di mentina (e di mentire).

Io da ragazza avevo un fidanzato che - dopo che ci lasciammo - disse alle mie amiche che io LO TAMPINAVO! MA QUANDO MAI! Io ero già fidanzata con il mio attuale marito! (vedi Thread in Privé "Verena vs. La Pantera").

Io sono anni che non telefono o chiamo il mio ex, ma sono SICURA che se mai la moglie gli chiedesse, lui direbbe che LO TAMPINO POVERETTO!!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi hai levato i tasti dalle dita!!!


 
te li rido'!


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> e ma allora il discorso cambia... sembra quasi che lei tenti di dare tutta la colpa all'altra perché ha paura di affrontare i perché di lui, preferendo dare tutta la colpa a lei.
> è dura...


è dura e normale.
Lo facciamo in tantissimi spesso.
E' molto meglio vedere la colpa e il brutto nell'amante che nel proprio partner.
Niente di più sbagliato


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> te li rido'!


grazie!


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

anche perché di relazione trattasi e non di una cosa di una sera..
ma è tipico tentare di salvarsi in corner dicendo di essere stati irretiti dalla strega di turno. 
tipica la frase: non è come pensi...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> è dura e normale.
> Lo facciamo in tantissimi spesso.
> E' molto meglio vedere la colpa e il brutto nell'amante che nel proprio partner.
> Niente di più sbagliato


 
mio marito fu un grande, quando gli parlai dell'altro. Mi disse: CHI SE NE FREGA DI LUI, A ME INTERESSA COSA DECIDI TU!!!!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> anche perché di relazione trattasi e non di una cosa di una sera..
> ma è tipico tentare di salvarsi in corner dicendo di essere stati irretiti dalla strega di turno.
> tipica la frase: *non è come pensi*...


infatti di solito è peggio...!


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

Lo so.
Ho parlato di un percorso. Il cammino è tutt'altro che concluso.
lo facciamo "noi", ma lo faccio anch'io.
Il discorso fra me e me stessa non si è concluso quella prima sera.
E ci sono cose molto nette che ho detto a mio marito, quelle che potete immaginare e che era giusto e doveroso chiarire.
Non lo ritengo un "minus abens", se non non mi interesserebbe tenermelo, e questo comporta una serie di conseguenze sull'attribuzione delle colpe.
Ma non mi interessa seppellirlo nella colpa.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

Ops!
il mio precedente post avrebbe dovuto citare il post di Asudem "è dura e normale .....", ma mi è sfuggita la citazione.
Verena, non sono stata grande e sintetica come tuo marito, ma il concetto è quello.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

P.S. : non sono nata ieri (purtroppo). il tampinamento, pre e post relazione, è verificato.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Non è comunque attenuante, il tampinamento. Noi donne veniamo continuamente tampinate, non per questo andiamo con Tizio e con Caio!


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> P.S. : non sono nata ieri (purtroppo). il tampinamento, pre e post relazione, è verificato.


hai assunto un investigatore o ti fidi di quello che ti dice lui?


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è comunque attenuante, il tampinamento. Noi donne veniamo continuamente tampinate, non per questo andiamo con Tizio e con Caio!


e sì.. io con clive owen anche senza tampinamento, eh...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non è comunque attenuante, il tampinamento. Noi donne veniamo continuamente tampinate, non per questo andiamo con Tizio e con Caio!


é tra le cose che ho ritenuto doveroso dirgli con perfidia di particolari


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> hai assunto un investigatore o ti fidi di quello che ti dice lui?


non ho avuto bisogno della prima, che mi ripugna un po', e non ho ritenuto sufficiente la seconda. comunque, dopo averne avuto sufficiente conferma, ho avuto il dubbio beneficio di essere contattata dal marito di lei.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Ho parlato di un percorso. Il cammino è tutt'altro che concluso.
> lo facciamo "noi", ma lo faccio anch'io.
> Il discorso fra me e me stessa non si è concluso quella prima sera.
> ...


ti auguro di superare questo difficile momento insieme a lui se è quello che vuoi.
sei ancora in una fase di rigetto, ed è normale tutta la rabbia che hai dentro ed anche il senso di smarrimento. ritrovarsi non è mai facile.. figurarsi il ritrovarsi in quel 1+1 che non fa 2 ma 1..


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> non ho avuto bisogno della prima, che mi ripugna un po', e non ho ritenuto sufficiente la seconda. comunque, dopo averne avuto sufficiente conferma, ho avuto il dubbio beneficio di essere contattata dal marito di lei.


aspide...
se vuoi un consiglio, se dovesse ricapitare: sbatti giù il telefono.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

ti auguro di superare questo difficile momento insieme a lui se è quello che vuoi.
Grazie. Mi hai perfettamente capita: è quello che voglio.
sei ancora in una fase di rigetto, ed è normale tutta la rabbia che hai dentro ed anche il senso di smarrimento. 
lo capisco che è normale, ma non mi ci trovo.
ritrovarsi non è mai facile.. 
appunto
figurarsi il ritrovarsi in quel 1+1 che non fa 2 ma 1..
questo non l'ho capito


----------



## Old Asudem (1 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Lo so.
> Ho parlato di un percorso. Il cammino è tutt'altro che concluso.
> lo facciamo "noi", ma lo faccio anch'io.
> Il discorso fra me e me stessa non si è concluso quella prima sera.
> ...


questo ti fa onore.
Allora il perdono dev'essere totale e mai rinfacciato


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Sedana Rapa ha detto:


> allora te lo dico con subitanea intransigenza, caro Pazienza...
> secondo me
> tu sei il carnefice travestito da agnellino, da pecorella smarrita ... e tua moglie è una donna che non è capace di star sola, che tenta di scaldarsi con la fioca fiammella di quel sentimento che forse avete condiviso in passato per non vivere un inverno senza fine.
> alle volte se sei una donna che ha investito tutto nel matrimonio è molto più difficile essere una "cornuta sola" che una "santa cornuta con l'aureola".
> magari prendi in considerazione questa cosa (se l' orgoglio te lo permette) ... lei potrebbe non avere questo amore smisurato per te, ma solo rivolere le sue comode pantofole sformate... e nel perdono dare un senso alla sua vita.


Caro Pazienza, sono completamente d'accordo sul fatto che un tradiemnto si possa perdonare ed io pure sono certa che lo perdonerei, lo comprenderei, ecc... Ma nell'abnegazione da te descritta di tua moglie c'è qualcosa che stona, qualcosa di poco credibile, anche perchè tu, per tua stessa ammissione, non hai avuto una banale storiella, ma ti eri completamente innamorato dell'altra, tra l'altro persona opposta a tua moglie. Io fossi in te rifletterei su questo, magari la totale abnegazione di tua moglie nei tuoi confronti è anche esagerata e poco attraente ai tuoi occhi. Si può perdonare un marito, comprenderlo, ma addirittura consolarlo no. Questo è troppo!!!!
Potrebbe anche essere che tu abbia dato del comportamento di tua moglie una tua propria versione, magari lei ci riferirebbe la cosa in modo diverso.Secondo me è questo strano atteggiamento di tua moglie nei tuoi confronti più mamma che moglie tradita, che ti ha portato tra le braccia di un altra.
Non ti dico tutto ciò per intransigenza, ma perchè tu possa riflettere. Posso comprenderti, ma se cerchi coccole e consolazione da me non le trovi, questa non è intransigenza. E' la reazione normale di una persona normale.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

Per Anna A.
forse ho capito, mi sfuggiva il senso dei puntini dopo  "1".
Se invece è un punto singolo, è chiaro.
Anche gli aspidi a volte hanno la loro utilità; in questo caso, diversa da quella che era sua intenzione avere. Trovo che lui e sua moglie siano una splendida coppia, così ben assortiti.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> perchè dovrebbe essere incredibile voler mantenere un rapporto matrimoniale dopo un tradimento e non solo per stima ma per amore?
> io non posso smettere da un momento all'altro di amare mio marito: dopo quasi 30 anni il mio amore non è scemato ma arricchito e, di questo, con mio stupore, ero consapevole ben prima di sapere che aveva una storia e non smetto di amarlo se è scivolato.
> Ma il rapporto non deve essere a senso unico: ho bisogno di sapere che anche lui ama me e forse adesso ho bisogno di qualche conferma che prima non mi serviva.
> E se poi un'infatuazione fosse un po'simile ad un malanno di quelli in cui il malato non è del tutto innocente, un po' dovuti all'età e un po' all'imprudenza (non si esce in inverno senza giaccone come non si gioca a farsi lusingare dalle st***ze, fuor di melone, che insoddisfatte del proprio marito decidono di sceglierne un altro)?
> ...


Amoremio, rispetto il tuo punto di vista e mi complimento per te per le belle parole. Se una persona sente di voler perdonare nessuno può dire che sbaglia. Ma io ho delle perplessità come gli altri sul fatto che lei lo tampini. Se lui è veramente convinto della sua scelta lei non ha più nessun potere, non lo può neppere ricattare minacciandolo di raccontare tutto a te. Come diceva Verena, tutte le donne, chi più chi meno sono tampinate, e allora? Se è no è no.
Tu hai detto che hai chiesto a tuo marito di scegliere te e lui si è riservato di interrompere l'altra relazione per decidere, restando però di fatto con te. Io penso che forse avrebbe deciso con più convinzione se si fosse allontanato anche da te per un pò. Così si sarebbe potuto veramente guardare dentro.


----------



## Old Pazienza (1 Aprile 2009)

*Cara Shine*



Shine ha detto:


> Caro Pazienza, sono completamente d'accordo sul fatto che un tradiemnto si possa perdonare ed io pure sono certa che lo perdonerei, lo comprenderei, ecc... Ma nell'abnegazione da te descritta di tua moglie c'è qualcosa che stona, qualcosa di poco credibile, anche perchè tu, per tua stessa ammissione, non hai avuto una banale storiella, ma ti eri completamente innamorato dell'altra, tra l'altro persona opposta a tua moglie. Io fossi in te rifletterei su questo, magari la totale abnegazione di tua moglie nei tuoi confronti è anche esagerata e poco attraente ai tuoi occhi. Si può perdonare un marito, comprenderlo, ma addirittura consolarlo no. Questo è troppo!!!!
> Potrebbe anche essere che tu abbia dato del comportamento di tua moglie una tua propria versione, magari lei ci riferirebbe la cosa in modo diverso.Secondo me è questo strano atteggiamento di tua moglie nei tuoi confronti più mamma che moglie tradita, che ti ha portato tra le braccia di un altra.
> Non ti dico tutto ciò per intransigenza, ma perchè tu possa riflettere. Posso comprenderti, ma se cerchi coccole e consolazione da me non le trovi, questa non è intransigenza. E' la reazione normale di una persona normale.


farò tesoro dei tuoi consigli, grazie.
Non cerco coccole e consolazione da nessuno per la verità: a ben guardare non mi sono mai tirato indietro quando si è trattato di mettere in evidenza il peggio di me.
E' che ho come l'impressione che in una sorta di collettivo "mal comune mezzo gaudio" si debba necessariamente svilire, sminuire, tacciare di falsità, mettere alla gogna, deridere l'atteggiamento di non chiusura bensì, viceversa, di apertura totale, seppur non meno dolorosa,  di mia moglie.
Insomma pare che qui si debba fare un processo alle intenzioni di mia moglie senza conoscere, come giustamente osservi tu, la sua versione.
Capisco che sei noi proviamo qualcosa riesce molto difficile pensare che un altro al posto nostro si comporterebbe in modo differente.
Un solo appunto, senza offesa, ti prego: sul concetto di persona normale, senza riferirmi a te nello specifico ma al genere umano nel suo complesso, si potrebbero scrivere tomi e non se ne verrebbe mai a capo.
Accordiamoci serenamente per un più neutro: questa è la versione di Shine. ok?
Amici come prima, per quanto mi riguarda.
E spara pure a zero: sono qui per guardare dentro Pazienza al suo peggio (come lo si vede da fuori) e non per ricevere encomi.
Buona giornata a te


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questo ti fa onore.
> Allora il perdono dev'essere totale e mai rinfacciato


so di essere in grado di perdonare in questo modo e sono talmente pronta a buttarmi alle spalle questa vicenda (senza dimenticare l'esigenza di mettere a punto alcune dinamiche che non hanno evitato che si verificasse) da essere abbastanza patetica.
Aggiungo, in relazione a ciò che Shine ha scritto a Pazienza, che mio marito non cerca coccole per questa vicenda, ma credo ne volesse di più da me prima che succedesse.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Ok, te lo concedo è la versione di Shine.
In ogni caso non hai risposto alla mia domanda, non è che sia proprio questo atteggiamento di tua moglie che ti abbia portato tra le braccia della sua opposta? Te lo dico perchè in molti uomini che tradiscono c'è questo meccanismo di ricerca dell'opposto della moglie, andando più nello specifico, gli uomini a volte sposano la santa ma poi nel letto la vogliono P*** .... Poi, essendo la moglie ovviamente una santa anche nel letto, si fanno l'amante P****.
Ho cercato di esprimermi nel modo più delicato possibile, ma non so se ci sono riuscita.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> so di essere in grado di perdonare in questo modo e sono talmente pronta a buttarmi alle spalle questa vicenda (senza dimenticare l'esigenza di mettere a punto alcune dinamiche che non hanno evitato che si verificasse) da essere abbastanza patetica.
> Aggiungo, in relazione a ciò che Shine ha scritto a Pazienza, che mio marito non cerca coccole per questa vicenda, ma credo ne volesse di più da me prima che succedesse.


Allora sei te che non lo capivi anche se lui tantava di fartelo sapere, oppure è lui che non te lo ha mai detto e lo tira fuori ora quasi che il suo tradiemento fosse imputabile ad una tua colpa?


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> Per Anna A.
> forse ho capito, mi sfuggiva il senso dei puntini dopo "1".
> Se invece è un punto singolo, è chiaro.
> Anche gli aspidi a volte hanno la loro utilità; in questo caso, diversa da quella che era sua intenzione avere. Trovo che lui e sua moglie siano una splendida coppia, così ben assortiti.


consideralo un punto singolo.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Aprile 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> farò tesoro dei tuoi consigli, grazie.
> Non cerco coccole e consolazione da nessuno per la verità: a ben guardare non mi sono mai tirato indietro quando si è trattato di mettere in evidenza il peggio di me.
> *E' che ho come l'impressione che in una sorta di collettivo "mal comune mezzo gaudio" si debba necessariamente svilire, sminuire, tacciare di falsità, mettere alla gogna, deridere l'atteggiamento di non chiusura bensì, viceversa, di apertura totale, seppur non meno dolorosa, di mia moglie.*
> Insomma pare che qui si debba fare un processo alle intenzioni di mia moglie senza conoscere, come giustamente osservi tu, la sua versione.
> ...


può darsi che a me sia sfuggito, ma non ti ho mai letto scrivere circa una sua incazzatura -riguardo al tradimento, e per questa ragione ho scritto che qualcosa non mi tornava.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Amoremio, rispetto il tuo punto di vista e mi complimento per te per le belle parole. Se una persona sente di voler perdonare nessuno può dire che sbaglia. Ma io ho delle perplessità come gli altri sul fatto che lei lo tampini. Se lui è veramente convinto della sua scelta lei non ha più nessun potere, non lo può neppere ricattare minacciandolo di raccontare tutto a te. Come diceva Verena, tutte le donne, chi più chi meno sono tampinate, e allora? Se è no è no.
> Tu hai detto che hai chiesto a tuo marito di scegliere te e lui si è riservato di interrompere l'altra relazione per decidere, restando però di fatto con te. Io penso che forse avrebbe deciso con più convinzione se si fosse allontanato anche da te per un pò. Così si sarebbe potuto veramente guardare dentro.


Sui tampinamenti ho già detto.
Lui non si è riservato ... Ha sospeso, nel senso che ha interrotto i rapporti fisici, mentre cercava di capire ciò che voleva.
Io ho suggerito che la verifica avvenisse con permanenza "intra moenia" per evitare contraccolpi sui figli.
A un certo punto lui mi ha detto che forse sarebbe stato meglio che andasse via per qualche giorno per stare da solo ed è andato via dicendo ai figli che sarebbe stato fuori per motivi di lavoro.
Io ho trovato opportuno che lo facesse, anche se  pensavo di morire, ma la mattina dopo mi ha chiamato e mi ha chiesto se acconsentivo che tornasse.
Non è stata quella la circostanza in cui mi ha detto che voleva me.
é passato ancora un po' di tempo, e quando me l'ha detto ha aggiunto che riteneva giusto verificarlo bene dentro di sè prima di dirlo a me, perchè non voleva correre il rischio di farmi ancora male con ripensamenti successivi.
aggiungo, in relazione al successivo post di shine per me:
ho già detto che ho le mie colpe.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

L'intra moenia non è quel che pensi tu Amormio...e una relazione non si sospende (lo devo ammettere) sospendendo i rapporti fisici...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

ho una perplessità sul sesso nel senso che non si puo' dare la colpa al tradito/a se il sesso coniugale è tiepido. Non è la natura "puttanesca" dell'amante (ambo sessi) a rendere eccitante il sesso adulterino...è semplicemente il fattore NOVITA'!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Ok, te lo concedo è la versione di Shine.
> In ogni caso non hai risposto alla mia domanda, non è che sia proprio questo atteggiamento di tua moglie che ti abbia portato tra le braccia della sua opposta? Te lo dico perchè in molti uomini che tradiscono c'è questo meccanismo di ricerca dell'opposto della moglie, andando più nello specifico, gli uomini a volte sposano la santa ma poi nel letto la vogliono P*** .... Poi, essendo la moglie ovviamente una santa anche nel letto, si fanno l'amante P****.
> Ho cercato di esprimermi nel modo più delicato possibile, ma non so se ci sono riuscita.


 io credo che più che il diverso, o l'opposto, chi tradisce cerchi la novità, l'emozione e magari la trovi in un momento della vita in cui è più "debole" o "sensibile" a certi richiami a cui in un momento storico diverso, sarebbe stato sordo.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> L'intra moenia non è quel che pensi tu Amormio...e una relazione non si sospende (lo devo ammettere) sospendendo i rapporti fisici...


Lo so bene. Altrimenti sarei tornata la persona forte e felice che sono di solito.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> io credo che più che il diverso, o l'opposto, chi tradisce cerchi la novità, l'emozione e magari la trovi in un momento della vita in cui è più "debole" o "sensibile" a certi richiami a cui in un momento storico diverso, sarebbe stato sordo.


penso anch'io che questa possa essere una realtà.
So che potrei scoprire che me la sto raccontando; qui ed ora, accetto questo rischio.


----------



## Old amarax (1 Aprile 2009)

*x amoremio*

Ho letto la tua storia...e il tuo dolore è stato il mio. Forse la tua situazione è migliore della mia per la durata...Tuo marito è stato relativamente veloce nella scelta mentre il mio ci ha messo 3 anni. Lui ha permesso che dentro di me analizzassi ogni singola delusione derivata dal suo comportamento e da quello di lei. 
L'altra che ti riguarda sembra davvero folle eil tuo lui ha fatto marcia indietro giusto in tempo. In tempo per non farti sentire perdente come me. Con questi presupposti ce la farai. Auguri.


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia...e il tuo dolore è stato il mio. Forse la tua situazione è migliore della mia per la durata...Tuo marito è stato relativamente veloce nella scelta mentre il mio ci ha messo 3 anni. Lui ha permesso che dentro di me analizzassi ogni singola delusione derivata dal suo comportamento e da quello di lei.
> L'altra che ti riguarda sembra davvero folle eil tuo lui ha fatto marcia indietro giusto in tempo. In tempo per non farti sentire perdente come me. Con questi presupposti ce la farai. Auguri.


cara Amarax,
molte cose che ho letto nei tuoi post, avrei potuto scriverle io, tanto ricalcavano i miei pensieri.
Mio marito ha fatto marcia indietro, ma lei è ancora all'inseguimento. 
Come stai?


----------



## Old amarax (1 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> cara Amarax,
> molte cose che ho letto nei tuoi post, avrei potuto scriverle io, tanto ricalcavano i miei pensieri.
> Mio marito ha fatto marcia indietro, ma lei è ancora all'inseguimento.
> Come stai?


 
Confusa. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ho fatto troppo. 
Penso che se tornassi indietro non farei niente. Meno di niente...e forse oggi ne sarei veramente fuori.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ho una perplessità sul sesso nel senso che non si puo' dare la colpa al tradito/a se il sesso coniugale è tiepido. Non è la natura "puttanesca" dell'amante (ambo sessi) a rendere eccitante il sesso adulterino...è semplicemente il fattore NOVITA'!


Molto spesso non è solo il fattore novità, che ovviamente gioca sempre un bel ruolo, molto spesso alcuni uomini mi hanno riferito che avevano sposato una donna magari vergine e timida, pensando a quale donna avrebbero voluto come madre dei figli, per poi ritrovarsi insoddisfatti sessualemente proprio perchè la donna, vergine a 30 anni e timida, che avevano sposato a letto non è che si trasformasse...


----------



## Old Sedana Rapa (1 Aprile 2009)

*Amoremio*,
visto che il tuo sfogo è uscito mentre volevi rispondere a me
ti dico: penso che perdonare per amore sia una cosa nobilissima e chi riesce a farlo sia molto forte. Volevo solo instillare in Pazienza il dubbio che la moglie lo avesse ripreso e "curato" per un altro motivo. Del resto non sempre si perdona per puro e incondizionato  amore... tanti possono essere i motivi che ti riportano accanto ad una persona che ti ha fatta a brandelli.
Per il discorso maglione vecchio... certo che non lo butto!! anzi! però se sopra c'è la puzza di un'altra stai sicura che non lo rimetto... se non dopo molti, molti lavaggi... e da quello che scrive non so se Pazienza li ha fatti.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ho una perplessità sul sesso nel senso che non si puo' dare la colpa al tradito/a se il sesso coniugale è tiepido. Non è la natura "puttanesca" dell'amante (ambo sessi) a rendere eccitante il sesso adulterino...è semplicemente il fattore NOVITA'!


perchè mai bisogna usare questo aggettivo ?

lo trovo completamente fuori luogo. 
un'amante non fa sesso per professione.
E, se ci si riferisce alla capacità o meno di " divertirsi " facendo sesso, lo trovo ugualmente fuoriluogo. 
Una donna ( o un uomo ) che sà divertirsi senza freni inibitori non mi sembra da ritenersi una ******* o un gigolò.
E semplicemente una persona che sa assaporare le gioie del sesso, tuttoquì.


----------



## Fedifrago (1 Aprile 2009)

*NOTA TECNICA*

Amoremio, ti spiace se riprendo i tuoi post e relative risposte e le inserisco in un nuovo thread? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Giusto per evitare accavallamenti di situazioni...


----------



## Old ellina69 (1 Aprile 2009)

cara amore mio ..benvenuta. capisco il tuo stato d'animo poichè sono reduce da una situazione simile alla tua che però si è conclusa malissimo.
il mio ex era innamorato di un'altra, poi per due mesi è stato fuori casa ma veniva ogni sera dicendo di amare me e la bambina, di voler tornare da noi più degno, ecc...di avere "sospeso" del tutto i rapporti con lei ..strano modo di dire, non diceva di averla lascita ma di avere "sopseso del tutto" ...infatti dopo un po' li ha ripresi e tra noi è finita malissimo. Forse era anche in buona fede quando diceva di rivolere "noi" ma al dunque non ce l'ha fatta. questa è la mia esperienza, ti auguro con tutto il cuore che non sia così per te, però ...vorrei dirti una cosa che all'epoca mi aveva detto la tata della mia bambina. E' una signora molto semplice, rumena, con poca cultura, con un italiano scarso, ma ha vissuto tanto e i suoi consigli e le sue opinioni sono sempre fondamentali per me. Quando le dicevo che lui aveva chiuso con l'altra e che voleva ricostruire il nostro rapporto, lei scuotendo la testa mi disse "quando un uomo si innamora di una donna lei gli entra nel sangue. Stai sicura che si rivedranno". Aveva ragione.
Ogni storia è a sè, questo è evidente. Non voglio gettare un'ulteriore ombra o tentare di insinuarti il dubbio ...sto cercando di dirti, forse malamente: attenta! attenta! attenta! perchè anch'io gli avevo creduto, ma scoprire il "secondo tradimento" è stato immensamente peggio del primo. attenta, perchè poi fa più male, molto di più
Un abbraccio di cuore


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> perchè mai bisogna usare questo aggettivo ?
> 
> lo trovo completamente fuori luogo.
> un'amante non fa sesso per professione.
> ...


Dato che quell'aggettivo l'ho usato io per prima ti dico che non ha un senso letterale, ma era un modo per riassumere con un solo termine il concetto che hai espresso tu.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Dato che quell'aggettivo l'ho usato io per prima ti dico che non ha un senso letterale, ma era un modo per riassumere con un solo termine il concetto che hai espresso tu.


lo so, certo, ma usare quel termine mi sembra denigratorio nei confronti dell'amante.
oddio, se poi lo si vuole usare,............. nessun problema.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Non era inteso in senso degradante ma voleva indicare una donna disinibita alla quale piace il sesso in contrasto con la donna inibita che non ama il sesso. 
E tra parentesi secondo me un uomo deve essere un pizzico Str... e la donna un pizzico P... 
Ma questa è la mia visione del tutto personale ed opinabile.


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non era inteso in senso degradante ma voleva indicare una donna disinibita alla quale piace il sesso in contrasto con la donna inibita che non ama il sesso.
> E tra parentesi secondo me un uomo deve essere un pizzico Str... e la donna un pizzico P...
> Ma questa è la mia visione del tutto personale ed opinabile.


a quanto vedo usi gli aggettivi in " piena libertà espressiva ". 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ok,................ci siamo capiti.


----------



## Old Shine (1 Aprile 2009)

Sono una molto pratica e tendo alla sintesi, per cui se il concetto può essere meglio reso da termini non estremamente delicati ma efficaci, ben venga


----------



## Amoremio (1 Aprile 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> cara amore mio ..benvenuta. capisco il tuo stato d'animo poichè sono reduce da una situazione simile alla tua che però si è conclusa malissimo.
> il mio ex era innamorato di un'altra, poi per due mesi è stato fuori casa ma veniva ogni sera dicendo di amare me e la bambina, di voler tornare da noi più degno, ecc...di avere "sospeso" del tutto i rapporti con lei ..strano modo di dire, non diceva di averla lascita ma di avere "sopseso del tutto" ...infatti dopo un po' li ha ripresi e tra noi è finita malissimo. Forse era anche in buona fede quando diceva di rivolere "noi" ma al dunque non ce l'ha fatta. questa è la mia esperienza, ti auguro con tutto il cuore che non sia così per te, però ...vorrei dirti una cosa che all'epoca mi aveva detto la tata della mia bambina. E' una signora molto semplice, rumena, con poca cultura, con un italiano scarso, ma ha vissuto tanto e i suoi consigli e le sue opinioni sono sempre fondamentali per me. Quando le dicevo che lui aveva chiuso con l'altra e che voleva ricostruire il nostro rapporto, lei scuotendo la testa mi disse "quando un uomo si innamora di una donna lei gli entra nel sangue. Stai sicura che si rivedranno". Aveva ragione.
> Ogni storia è a sè, questo è evidente. Non voglio gettare un'ulteriore ombra o tentare di insinuarti il dubbio ...sto cercando di dirti, forse malamente: attenta! attenta! attenta! perchè anch'io gli avevo creduto, ma scoprire il "secondo tradimento" è stato immensamente peggio del primo. attenta, perchè poi fa più male, molto di più
> Un abbraccio di cuore


So che sarebbe peggio, lo sento. Gli ho dato fiducia, come è necessrio che si, per me più ancora che per lui.
Se leggi i miei primi post vedi la stanchezza che mi pervade spesso: è dovuta anche a questa consapevolezza.
Ti ringrazio.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Non era inteso in senso degradante ma voleva indicare una donna disinibita alla quale piace il sesso in contrasto con la donna inibita che non ama il sesso.
> E tra parentesi secondo me un uomo deve essere un pizzico Str... e la donna un pizzico P...
> Ma questa è la mia visione del tutto personale ed opinabile.


mi sembrano archetipi, si puo' fare dell'ottimo sesso anche senza rivestire per forza quei ruoli....ma anche questa è solo la mia personale opinione


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

oscar ha detto:


> perchè mai bisogna usare questo aggettivo ?
> 
> lo trovo completamente fuori luogo.
> un'amante non fa sesso per professione.
> ...



Se sapessi LEGGERE capiresti che è quel che ho detto!!!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

Shine ha detto:


> Dato che quell'aggettivo l'ho usato io per prima ti dico che non ha un senso letterale, *ma era un modo per riassumere con un solo termine il concetto che hai espresso tu*.



batti il cinque!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Aprile 2009)

ellina69 ha detto:


> .vorrei dirti una cosa che all'epoca mi aveva detto la tata della mia bambina. E' una signora molto semplice, rumena, con poca cultura, con un italiano scarso, ma ha vissuto tanto e i suoi consigli e le sue opinioni sono sempre fondamentali per me. Quando le dicevo che lui aveva chiuso con l'altra e che voleva ricostruire il nostro rapporto, lei scuotendo la testa mi disse "*quando un uomo si innamora di una donna lei gli entra nel sangue. Stai sicura che si rivedranno"*. Aveva ragione.



Non sono del tutto d'accordo: ovvero, si, l'amore (o sesso) adulterino è un forte collante. Ma gli uomini sono bestie molto tradizionaliste. Di solito quando "lasciano" è per sé, non per un'altra...almeno questo è il mio pensiero. L'altra è solo un movente di FUGA da situazioni troppo pesanti per loro...(nel tuo caso, la bambina, etc.).

Bacio!


----------



## Old oscar (1 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Se sapessi LEGGERE capiresti che è quel che ho detto!!!


se tu sapessi scrivere non avresti usato il termine " puttanesca " in quel contesto


----------



## Verena67 (2 Aprile 2009)

Ma santa pace Oscar...unghiette consumate!!!


----------



## Grande82 (2 Aprile 2009)

Cara Amoremio, perchè tuo marito non cambia lavoro e non si stacca completamente da questa donna? 
Un uomo che si dichiara innamorato e che ha bisogno di un tempo breve per chiarire la sua posizione sentimentale e torna in famiglia, può essere perdonato, e a te non è la fiducia che manca, tu non capisci, come me, perchè diamine non ti prende e non cambia con te e per te casa, città e lavoro!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2009)

non ho potuto collegarmi per qualche giorno, ed ora  il post di Grande mi da l'occasione di chiedervi un parere.
mio marito ha effettivamente pensato di cambiare lavoro e città ed io gli ho detto che se era ciò che riteneva giusto sarei stata d'accordo.
la cosa non si è concretizzata, almeno per ora, anche perchè non è proprio facile per lui cambiare lavoro.
ma io ho un retropensiero al riguardo e penso anche lui:
una scelta radicale di questo genere non sarebbe l' "extrema ratio" di una persona che non riesce in altro modo a togliersi qualcuno dalla mente?
che valore avrebbe allora il nostro rapporto?


----------



## Verena67 (6 Aprile 2009)

Questo è processo alle intenzioni, cara Amoremio. Non vai da nessuna parte così, e non salvi il matrimonio.

Direi che è apprezzabile che una persona faccia di tutto per togliersene un altra dalla mente...no?!

Mai chiedere troppo al destino...la conosci la favoletta del pescatore e della moglie avida?!


----------



## Amoremio (6 Aprile 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Questo è processo alle intenzioni, cara Amoremio. Non vai da nessuna parte così, e non salvi il matrimonio.
> 
> Direi che è apprezzabile che una persona faccia di tutto per togliersene un altra dalla mente...no?!
> 
> Mai chiedere troppo al destino...la conosci la favoletta del pescatore e della moglie avida?!


hai ragione, ma è comunque speculazione cerebrale. 
Lui però dovrebbe cambiare lavoro e questo non è facilissimo.
Ho comunque l'impressione che questa scelta non lo convinca (anche se so che si è mosso): non so se non lo convince perchè non vuole perdere tutto ciò che ha realizzato, perchè gli sembrerebbe una fuga, perchè non può fare a meno di lei o perchè pensa di poterne fare a meno benissimo.
Non sono stata io a prospettare questa opzione e non insisterò perchè si arrivi a questa scelta.
Se lui decidesse in questo senso e me lo chiedesse, io lo seguirei (e gliel'ho detto), ma per me sarebbe ragionevolmente semplice seguirlo perchè il mio lavoro me lo consente e le argomentazioni per i figli potrebbero essere molteplici.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (7 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> hai ragione, ma è comunque speculazione cerebrale.
> Lui però dovrebbe cambiare lavoro e questo non è facilissimo.
> Ho comunque l'impressione che questa scelta non lo convinca (anche se so che si è mosso): non so se non lo convince perchè non vuole perdere tutto ciò che ha realizzato, perchè gli sembrerebbe una fuga, perchè non può fare a meno di lei o perchè pensa di poterne fare a meno benissimo.
> Non sono stata io a prospettare questa opzione e non insisterò perchè si arrivi a questa scelta.
> Se lui decidesse in questo senso e me lo chiedesse, io lo seguirei (e gliel'ho detto), ma per me sarebbe ragionevolmente semplice seguirlo perchè il mio lavoro me lo consente e le argomentazioni per i figli potrebbero essere molteplici.


 Chi ha tradito e vuole ricostruire deve cominciare (insieme al tradito, eh) il duro lavoro e cambiare impiego può essere un segno importante di volersi togliere da una situazione che renderebbe difficile il compito.
Ma non perché l'ex amante costituisca un'enorme tentazione (ma non vedo neanche perché non debba essere così considerata, visto che lo è stata...), ma principalmente per togliere alla tradita un pensiero quantomeno fastidioso.


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2009)

a parte le mie elucubrazioni personali, qualcuno sa che fine ha fatto Pazienza?


----------



## Old Pazienza (8 Aprile 2009)

*Ciao Amoremio*

come stai? Posso esserti d'aiuto?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> come stai? Posso esserti d'aiuto?


da una fase ragionevolmente Up credo che sto avviandomi verso un Down, ma complessivamente non pessimamente.
non ti ho più visto sul forum e mi chiedevo come ti andasse


----------



## Old Pazienza (8 Aprile 2009)

*Grazie ell'interessamento.*

Nel rapporto con mia moglie bene, anche lei sta molto meglio (del che sono felice assai) sul piano umorale alterno, come te, momenti up and down. Passeggio sul lungomare appena posso, il sole e la vista del mare mi giovano molto. Sai in realtà quel che è accaduto s'inseriva in un contesto più ampio:tutto il mio mondo di consuetiuini mi appariva estraneo ad un certo punto. Ora col lavoro terapeutico va meglio, ma insomma ci vuole tempo però. E tu? Io ti auguro di cuore di superare con tuo marito questo momento. Perché no, poi? Mica il matrimonio esce fuori dagli schemi di tutte le altre cose ella vita: insidie, trabocchetti, incidenti di percorso. Alcuni reggono, altri no. ma perchè tu non dovresti farcela? Eh ?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2009)

Pazienza ha detto:


> Nel rapporto con mia moglie bene, anche lei sta molto meglio (del che sono felice assai) sul piano umorale alterno, come te, momenti up and down. Passeggio sul lungomare appena posso, il sole e la vista del mare mi giovano molto. Sai in realtà quel che è accaduto s'inseriva in un contesto più ampio:tutto il mio mondo di consuetiuini mi appariva estraneo ad un certo punto. Ora col lavoro terapeutico va meglio, ma insomma ci vuole tempo però. E tu? Io ti auguro di cuore di superare con tuo marito questo momento. Perché no, poi? Mica il matrimonio esce fuori dagli schemi di tutte le altre cose ella vita: insidie, trabocchetti, incidenti di percorso. Alcuni reggono, altri no. ma perchè tu non dovresti farcela? Eh ?


sono contenta che tua moglie stia meglio, e quel "bene" mi rallegra l'animo. Ricorda che anche lei probabilmente attraversa momenti di up & down e, altrettanto probabilmente, come me, anche lei cerca conferme negli occhi e nei gesti del suo uomo: non fargliele mancare.
in bocca al lupo e fatti sentire di tanto in tanto.


----------



## Old Anna A (8 Aprile 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sono contenta che tua moglie stia meglio, e quel "bene" mi rallegra l'animo. Ricorda che anche lei probabilmente attraversa momenti di up & down e, altrettanto probabilmente, come me, anche lei cerca conferme negli occhi e nei gesti del suo uomo: non fargliele mancare.
> in bocca al lupo e fatti sentire di tanto in tanto.


sei sempre stata così cervellotica?


----------



## Amoremio (8 Aprile 2009)

veramente non credo di esserlo, però nemmeno quel post mi sembrava cervellotico: dici che mi sbaglio?
più che altro, scrivendolo mi sono resa conto che parlavo come se lui fosse nella mia situazione; questo è vero nel senso che sta soffrendo, ma la mia posizione è più quella di sua moglie e allora ho pensato fosse utile che lo vedesse dal mio punto di vista.


----------



## Old Pazienza (9 Aprile 2009)

*Ciao Amoremio*



Amoremio ha detto:


> sono contenta che tua moglie stia meglio, e quel "bene" mi rallegra l'animo. Ricorda che anche lei probabilmente attraversa momenti di up & down e, altrettanto probabilmente, come me, anche lei cerca conferme negli occhi e nei gesti del suo uomo: non fargliele mancare.
> in bocca al lupo e fatti sentire di tanto in tanto.


Grazie delle belle parole. Io ti leggo chiara e logica. Per me il modo in cui ti esprimi e ti approcci va benone così. Buon Pasqua e ciao.


----------



## Old Pazienza (17 Aprile 2009)

*Signore, signori*

E' stato un vero piacere. Adieu. Che la luce sia con voi.


----------

